# PJ's CHALLENGE: Just USE IT UP!!!



## texasqt (Jan 25, 2007)

PJs - Let's USE IT UP!!! 

There are so many products that I want to try that may be better than what I have, but what I have isn't all that bad so I must USE IT UP before I can buy anything else. I have a cabinet full of products and then I have one of those standing shower racks with the shelves full of products too! I'm pushing myself out of the bathroom! 

So the rule for this challenge is - USE UP A PRODUCT COMPLETELY BEFORE YOU GO AND BUY SOMETHING ELSE SIMILAR TO IT. The reasoning behind this is because you paid good money :dollar::dollar::dollar: for it, you shouldn't let it go to waste. 
---------------------------------------------------

Here are a few guidelines:

1. CRAPPY PRODUCTS should be thrown away , returned, or given to someone who may benefit from it. These are products that just don't do right on your hair.  

2. GOOD PRODUCTS ARE REPLACEABLE but they must be USED UP completely first. Your good product may not be the best out there but since it is decent, go ahead and get your money's worth. Then once its gone, try a different, similar product. 

For instance, I was using ORS Olive Oil in the bottle and loved it. I USED IT UP and purchased ORS Olive Oil in the jar and I hate it - but only because I prefer the one in the bottle. It isn't doing anything "crappy" to my hair so I'm sticking with it until its gone. Then I can either repurchase the ORS in the bottle or try out a new item from my wish list like Elasta QP Mango Butter!  Yes, keep a wish list of things you want to try after you use up your good product. 

3. YOUR WISH LIST: Keep up with what you want to replace your GOOD products with. This will keep you motivated to USE IT UP. For me, I want Mango Butter when I finish ORS Olive Oil, I want Nexxus Shampoo when I finish CON and Aphogee Evening Primrose. I want Caisha's Odorless MTG when I finish Lenzi's Request and the list goes on and on... I consider these my rewards for USING IT UP. 

And think about how happy you will be when you throw away that empty product! That's an accomplishment! 

4. GREAT PRODUCTS ARE YOUR STAPLES.  If you find a great product for your hair, why look any further. Your hair and wallet are going to be upset with you if you stop using what works to try something that "might" work for you. However, if you really want to try something else, then your GREAT product is just GOOD, and those are replaceable  

(Side note: clarifying can eliminate product buildup and keep a product working when it doesn't seem to be. I don't believe it's true that you have to change your products regularly. Try clarifying first.)

The most important thing to remember is - YOU CAN ONLY REPLACE A PRODUCT WITH THE SAME TYPE OF PRODUCT. For example, if you use up all of your CON moisturizing shampoo, then you can only replace it with more CON or something else moisturizing like KeraCare Humecto. If you already have 3 GOOD moisturizing shampoos, then you should use up all three before buying anything else. Do you really need three products that do the same thing? This will help you save money, save space, and find your staple products.  JUST USE IT UP!!!

Here's a rule update:
5. DON'T SHOP 'TIL YA' DROP. When you buy a new product, buy SMALL just in case you don't like it.  I've never paid attention to sample sizes or even the smaller bottles.  I would always purchase the largest size because if I like it I won't have to return to the store so soon.  But now I'm thinking - what if I don't like it! Now its something I've wasted money on and I'm going to have to forces myself to use it up or give it away.  Wasting $1 is better than wasting $10.  So when trying out something new, just in case it may not work for you - BUY SMALL!   

Okay, that's the jist of the challenge.  Imagine what your bathroom cabinets will look like!!! JUST USE IT UP!!! (and tame that PJ!)
---------------------------------------------------

Sign up by replying and let us know what's in your inventory and on your wish list!!!

*Members Joined*
20Perlz
Adrienne72
ADW425
AllAboutTheHair
Alli77
Amr501
Artemis_E
B_Phlyy
BlackMaven
Blessedhairgro
BMoreFlyyGirl
BoomBoom1027
Brownie518 
BrownSugarFlyyGirl
Candiss
Chandalicious 
Cleve_gryl
Cocosweet
CurliDiva
DDtexlaxd 
Deontaer
E$H
Gracefulee
GoldenBreeze
GrowthByForce
GymFreak336
HoneyDew
Inquiring Mind
JanieBaby
January_Noir
Jen Fleets 
Jessica Rabbit
Labett
Letitia
LilChocolateMa
LocksOfLuv
Lyphe
Miracle
MissFallon
MissVee
MsCocoFace
Motherx3esq 
Nadz 
NappyMe
Natieya  
NaturallyLovely
Nelli711
Nyi-Nyi
OoBrittany
Precious_1
Priestess
PrincessDi
PryncessLana
Queeny20
RavenMerlita
Sapphire74
Sareca
Sassyhair
Schipperchow1 
Serenity_Peace 
Taraglam2
TexasQT
Tnorenberg
Treasure2k6
Willie525
Wishin4BSL
Yoniy
Last Update: 8/10/07


----------



## texasqt (Jan 25, 2007)

Below is something extra that I'm doing that you may want to try too...

---------------------------------------------------

TAKE INVENTORY: 

If you're like me, you really don't know what you already own. So take inventory! This will help you keep track of everything. You may want to write this out, type it in your journal, or just commit it to memory. Your inventory should list the products by types (shampoos, conditioners, leave-ins, daily moisturizers, oils/sealant, heat protectors, etc.). 

Next, within each type, identify the use for each product (i.e. Shampoos: Moisturizing Shampoos, Clarifying Shampoos, Protein Shampoos). This will help you remember what you are replacing because you don't want to replace your moisturizing shampoo with a protein shampoo and end up with 2 protein shampoos and none that are moisturinzing. This would mean that you'll have to make another trip to your BSS :drive: to buy the moisturizing shampoo which means you now have too many shampoos and the PJ is loose! . Do the same with your conditioners, etc. 

Also, keep track of what you like about the product in case you do decide to replace it. You can compare the next few products to the list. If the new products you try don't work for you then you have a reference for what does. 
------------------------------

I can't wait to reduce the number of products I have at one time!!!  

Don't forget - to join that challenge just reply!!!
You can share your inventory, wish list, or anything that may help us PJs stay out the BSS!


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm going to join you on this challenge. I have so much stuff I can barely get into my bathroom. I started to limit my buying now I just have to do better about reducing what I do have. 

I can't wait to start with getting rid of what doesn't work for me at all.


----------



## deontaer (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm in.  I think this is a good idea since to I literally stuggle every evening on my drive home *not* to go to the bss.  I need to exorcise this pj demonevil:


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm in.... I'm a recovering PJ but I can feel a relapse coming on.


----------



## Allandra (Jan 25, 2007)

When I was a pj, I loved threads/challenges like this.

Thank goodness I haven't been a pj in a very, very long time.


----------



## naturallylovely (Jan 25, 2007)

i was just thinking about something like this.....i mean, it makes no sense the ridiculous amount of conditioners i have...AND I STILL WANT MORE. so i definitely need this one


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 25, 2007)

TexasQT - girl, you know I got your back! 

I have products on (2) shelves in bathroom closet, (4) plastic storage bins in my bedroom closet, and even stashed in my kitchen pantry for when I do my hair downstairs.

I'm going to take pictures of ALL of my stuff tonight.

Ladies - also please consider donating unwated hair products to a women shelter, youth or nursing home.

I so NEED this challenge!  

I am proud of myself for mixing up my own version of MTG last night - I added some of all of the oils that I had -Olive Oil, Castor Oil, African Best Oil and some WGO to my empty MTG that still have a layer of sulphur in the bottom. I shake it all up and then poured it into a color applicator bottle - and guess what NO STINKY smell!

I still have a full bottle of MTG left, but this is a way for my to use up several products and get rid of the stinky MTG smell at the same time!


----------



## e$h (Jan 25, 2007)

You know, I was just thinking about this the other day.  While I was in the Vitamin Shoppe returning/exchanging vitamins, I wasn't sure if I wanted to exchange my vits for AO stuff.  I said to myself, "self you don't need anymore hair products until you finish what you have", so I didn't get it.  I went ahead and got some different vits.

Anywho, count me in.  Even though this has been a personal challenge for me, I'd like to join.  There's so much stuff that I wanna try but I refuse to keep adding to the problem.

Thanks texasqt for starting this challenge.


----------



## MissFallon (Jan 25, 2007)

I am in on this one! I have so many products and keep buying the same types of products just to try them (and most of the time dont like them). I have abandoned 2 wonderful regimens due to pjism. My goal is to use up all of the random products (especially conditioners) and then stick to my 3 minute miracle, motions cpr, jasons natural shampoo & JN Conditioner. I really like HH hello hydration but will probably stick to nexxus humctress because it is better on my hair. I hope to be rid of all the random products by June. I also vow NOT to jump on every bandwagon that passes through


----------



## adw425 (Jan 25, 2007)

I have actually been on this challenge for a month -- privately.  I am happy to say that I am doing really well, especially with conditioner.  I am a conditioner fiend, but I have beat back the urge since December 15th to continually buy conditioner and haven't so much as bought one bottle or jar.  It is a struggle on some days (yesterday I almost bought a couple of jars of Kan Kanechonm from Sickbay, but I closed the site before completing the order; the same with AO conditioner on Sunday...), but I like looking in my cabinets in the bathroom and linen closet and they aren't just crammed full of stuff.  I have my two quart jug of moisture mix; my three quart jug of protein-rich conditioner and I poured all my CO wash conditioners into the SalonCare Honey and Almond gallon jug, which was half full, and I will not buy new conditioner until I have used up what I have.


ETA:  On my trip to Big Lots in December and last week, I did buy a 33 ounce bottle of Back to Basics Ginger Therapy condition, so I have that to use up as well.


----------



## texasqt (Jan 25, 2007)

Allandra said:
			
		

> When I was a pj, I loved threads/challenges like this.
> 
> Thank goodness I haven't been a pj in a very, very long time.




Thank you for posting this Allandra!  That means there is hope!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 25, 2007)

I have been on a personal challenge like this for 2 months and have fared quite well, so I'm in. I have all my products categorized on an Excel workbook and I update it accordingly. I also think that keeping up with my results in my journal helps me, so that when I finally do start buying again (and I have so much stuff, it probably won't happen until June/July), I can look back to see what worked and what didn't.


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm also on this personal challenge, so far I've been doing well. I can't wait to give stuff away at the Philly meeting.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 25, 2007)

deontaer said:
			
		

> I'm in. I think this is a good idea since to I literally stuggle every evening on my drive home *not* to go to the bss. I need to exorcise this pj demonevil:


 
Girl, you ain't never lied!  Everytime I drive past a BSS or CVS, I'm in my head going "Don't stop, keep driving. You don't need any conditioner!!!" I seriously need help. Ulta is the devil, too!

So, needless to say I'm in this challenge, too! This is probably the closest I can get to a 12-step program !!

Thanks texasqt!!


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jan 25, 2007)

Ya know I am in it with flying colors ...or should I say empty bottles!

I've been gradually doing a process of elimination. We just purchased a new home and I AM NOT TAKING ALL THESE DARN PRODUCTS WITH ME!!


----------



## gracefulee (Jan 25, 2007)

deontaer said:
			
		

> I'm in. I think this is a good idea since to I literally stuggle every evening on my drive home *not* to go to the bss. I need to exorcise this pj demonevil:


 
My thoughts exactly.  I need this challenge for several reasons.  My pocket book will thank me, my husband will thank me because he thinks I'm turning into a mad 'hair' scientist  b/c I'm always mixing this oil with this or that.  I vow not to buy anymore products (except henna) until I'm completely out and according to the rules laid out in this challenge.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 25, 2007)

I am actually going to start using up all my conditioners with my henna.  I am started that this weekend.  I cannot fit all my towels and sheets in my linen closet because of all my conditioners.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 25, 2007)

Bumping b/c I'm getting my inventory together, and will post soon


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Jan 25, 2007)

I need this challenge and I'm going for it!  Great thread!


----------



## InquiringMind (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm in!!! Lord knows I have too many products. I cant stay out of the BSS


----------



## sareca (Jan 26, 2007)

I was doing so well. I started a _No new products challenge _from Oct06-Jan07. I've basically been on a new product binge since then.  But I did use up 60% of the stuff under my cabinent. I'm waiting to receive a few additives to use up the rest. The only stuff remaining is the stuff I didn't really like, but didn't hurt my hair.


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd love to join in, but I can't just yet.  I'm still tweaking my regimen, trying to find products that work for me.  I do have a few staples, though.  I haven't found a conditoner that my hair doesn't like.  Now I just have to nail down the shampoo, leave-in, and daily moisturizer.  Looks like I'll be putting some items up for sale on the Exchange Board. 

Good luck to those of you who are joining this challenge, though!


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Jan 26, 2007)

This is soooooo funny!! I was going to post a challenge very similar to this but decided not to and just do it on my own. GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE  

I am doing this right now....I am just giving away and mostly using up and all my non-staple products...and then just sticking to my staples from now on.  I am trying to done using up all my products by about March so then I can just restock on my staples.

I am buying my first property in a couple months...I cant let my good money go to waste  

GREAT CHALLENGE


----------



## jasmin (Jan 26, 2007)

I really need to get in on this challenge but I think I need to make one more buy.  I actually bought it but it was on back order and I'm just finding out so I have to buy it somewhere else then I'm in.


----------



## miracle (Jan 26, 2007)

*I'm IN!!!   *


----------



## Tee (Jan 26, 2007)

I am so glad you posted this.  I am in.  I have already ordered my last bunch of Products so I am cool.  I will keep myself on this challenge until at least May.  I think that is feasible.   Then I will go back on again.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 26, 2007)

When I first started lurking this forum, I got a bad case of "wish" PJism.   My budget curbed that very quickly, but I still wanted to experiment with changing up some of the products that I was using.  I made up my mind then to start trying products by only replacing them with products that were the same when what I had was used up.  It's great, and I always have something to look forward to when I'm finished with whatever I'm currently using.  In a way, I've been on this challenge since June '06.  It's nice to know that I will have lots of company now. 

I'm really easy to please when it comes to products, and I don't change very often, but being on lhcf has inspired me to try some different conditioners, and moisturizers.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 26, 2007)

Count me in too.  I already gave some products away but I have a lot that I still need to use.  Q


----------



## texasqt (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Ladies!  Don't forget to let us know when you get those empty bottles!!! We want to cheer each other on and keep each other motivated!!!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 26, 2007)

*My PJ Inventory!!!*

I must admit, I'm a little embarrassed  
I definitely have my work cut out for me...HOWEVER, I did get finish a couple of protein co 2 days ago (PM Hair Repair & Strength Tx), so I'll get there, a little at a time 


*Shampoos*
_*Moisture*_
Paul Mitchell Instant Moisture
Aussie Moist
Dove Advanced Color Care
*Protein*
Paul Mitchell Super Strong
Garnier Length & Strength
*Clarifying*
Pantene Pro-V Clarifying
Paul Mitchell Shampoo Two
Motions Moisture CrÃ¨me Neutralizing
*Conditioners-Instant*
*Moisture*
Nexxus Humectress
Dove Advanced Color Care
*Protein*
Garnier Length & Strength
Paul Mitchell Super Strong Daily Conditioner
*Deep Condition/Treatment*
*Moisture*
Paul Mitchell Supercharged
Lustrasilk Shea Butter/Mango Cholesterol
*Protein*
Nexxus Keraphix
Aphogee Treatment for Damaged Hair
Motions Silk Protein Conditioner
*Oils/Serums/Sealants*
Jojoba Oil (blend)
Wonder 8 Oil
Shea Butter Oil (blend)
Wild Growth Hair Oil
FNWL Meadowfoam Oil
FNWL Jojoba Oil
FNWL Amla Oil
Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum
Fantasia IC Frizz Buster Serum
_*Leave-Ins*_
_*Moisture*_
Dove Moisture Spray
Paul Mitchell The Conditioner
ORS Olive Oil Lotion (bottle)
AllWays Natural Oil Moisturizer
Fruit of the Earth Aloe Vera Gel
*Protein*
Elasta QP Mango Butter
Cantu Shea Butter Leave-In CrÃ¨me
Silk Elements Moisturizing Leave-In CrÃ¨me
ORS Carrot Oil CrÃ¨me
Joico K-Pak Liquid Reconstructor
Motions Nourish Leave-In
Infusium 23 (color-treated)
*Heat Protectors*
Nexxus Heat Protexx
Matrix Sleek.Look Iron Smoother
Joico K-Pak Leave-In Protectant
Paul Mitchell Seal & Shine
Paul Mitchell Heat Seal
*Miscellaneous Products*
Motions Oil Moisturizer Relaxer (Mild)
Paul Mitchell Super Clean Spray
Salon Selectives Loosely Defined
Herbal Essences Style Refreshing Mist
African Royal Braid Spray
FNWL Shea Butter (tub)
CHI Shine Infusion Spray
CHI Silk Infusion
TIGI Bed Head Manipulator
Doo Grow Mega Thick

ETA: Just bought one more thing, and now(!!) I'm done for a while...I've been having nape and temple issues, so I'm testing out Doo Gro Mega Thick.  I'm ready to focus on turning my BSS back into a regular bathroom, LOL!


----------



## princessdi (Jan 26, 2007)

I am so in!!!  Everytime my husband enters our bathroom, he thinks he's in a salon because of all the products.  And money.......let's not go there.


----------



## navsegda (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: My PJ Inventory!!!*



			
				artemis_e. said:
			
		

> I must admit, I'm a little embarrassed
> I definitely have my work cut out for me...HOWEVER, I did get finish a couple of protein co 2 days ago (PM Hair Repair & Strength Tx), so I'll get there, a little at a time
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, girl lol.  Nice list.  How do you like the Shine Infusion?  I have it, too.


----------



## Lusa (Jan 26, 2007)

Artemis_e.- I am not worthy!!! You won't have to buy anything for about a year, right?  But more power to ya for being honest, good luck!


----------



## Hareitiz (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: My PJ Inventory!!!*



			
				artemis_e. said:
			
		

> I must admit, I'm a little embarrassed
> I definitely have my work cut out for me...HOWEVER, I did get finish a couple of protein co 2 days ago (PM Hair Repair & Strength Tx), so I'll get there, a little at a time
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Now that's a list!!!!!  My DH told me yesterday that it looks like I'm trying to open up my own BSS!!!!!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 26, 2007)

LMFAO!!!

Yeah I can play "Beauty Shop" up in my house  

And that's just PRODUCTS...please don't make me go there w/appliances, too! 

Yeah, I won't be buying anything new for a WHILE!!!

@ navs: Shine Infusion is great! It reminds me of this TIGI product my haircutter uses before she flat irons me for a trim...only BETTER


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 26, 2007)

Add me add me. I just bought a ton of stuff this last week and I need to stop. I am going to go through the stuff tonight and see if I can't trade out some of it. The rest is going in the trash.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: My PJ Inventory!!!*



			
				artemis_e. said:
			
		

> I must admit, I'm a little embarrassed
> I definitely have my work cut out for me...HOWEVER, I did get finish a couple of protein co 2 days ago (PM Hair Repair & Strength Tx), so I'll get there, a little at a time
> 
> 
> ...



You bout as bad as me. I am going to try to post a pic of my stash


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: My PJ Inventory!!!*



			
				artemis_e. said:
			
		

> I must admit, I'm a little embarrassed
> I definitely have my work cut out for me...HOWEVER, I did get finish a couple of protein co 2 days ago (PM Hair Repair & Strength Tx), so I'll get there, a little at a time
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh girl, that is a lot of stuff. But we not going to even get into what my list looks like


----------



## Nenah (Jan 26, 2007)

Please add me. I need to do this with my shower gels too. I will try and post a pic of the hair stuff to much to list. Oh yeah after I purchase this last product the dominican whale sperm condish.


----------



## Tee (Jan 26, 2007)

Well I am just glad to see I am not the only one who could play beauty supply store out my bathroom.  lol

But it is a great feeling to use up a product.  Makes me feel good.  lol


----------



## Artemis (Jan 28, 2007)

Bump


----------



## boomboom1027 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm in. I have so much stuff it's crazy!


----------



## toniy (Jan 28, 2007)

I  am in! I had a day off from work on Friday and I sat on the internet and ordered about $300 worth of products in bulk. My justification is that I am not near a BSS so I have to get everything at one time. I just need to replace my MNT and MN and I am done. 

Artemis...that list had my mouth watering.:droolings


----------



## Artemis (Jan 28, 2007)

yoniy said:
			
		

> I am in! I had a day off from work on Friday and I sat on the internet and ordered about $300 worth of products in bulk. My justification is that I am not near a BSS so I have to get everything at one time. I just need to replace my MNT and MN and I am done.
> 
> Artemis...that list had my mouth watering.:droolings


 
Down girl...just say no to the urge 

Good Lawd that's a lot of $$$! At one time, anyways...Looks like you'll have your work cut out for you as well


----------



## Stationwagon (Jan 28, 2007)

I will join. I am also doing this on another board. 

I started looking at my finances from last year and realized that I spent $1811.74 on hair care alone. As you can see in my profile pic - I have a twa so I really don't need all of those products. 

The following are the products that I have to use up:
1) 1 1/2 bottles of Qhemet Olive & Honey Hydration Balm
2) 16 oz of Castor Oil
3) 1/2 bottle of Elasta QP Intensive Conditioner
3) 1/2 bottle of Elasta QP shampoo
4) 1 full jar of Le Kair Cholesterol Plus - kinda scared to use this because of the mineral oil
5) bottle of Lamaur Bone Marrow
6)1 jar of Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade
7)Sample of Blended Beauty hair oil
8) Sample of Blended beauty Curl Quenching Conditioner
9)Sample of Curly Frizz Pudding
10)Sample of Curls Euphoria Elixir
11)Sample of Kynk Hair Honey
12)Sample of Curls Milk Shake
13)Sample Curls Coconut Sublime Moisture max Conditioner
14) Sample of Blended Beauty Kick for Curls
15) Sample of Curls Curlicious Curl Cleansing Cream
16) Sample of Curls Ecstacy hair Tea Conditioner
17) Sample of Blended Beauty Cleansing Conditioner
18) Sample of Curls Souffle
19) one small sample of Shea-what

That's it. I have resolved not to purchase anything until I use up all of these items. I bought a lot of the samples from My Sistas place because I had to have them. I need to look them up again, so I can figure out their uses. 

The only item I am really worrying about running out of is the Qhemet's Olive Oil & Honey Hydration balm. It is my holy grail. I use this daily and add it to any conditioning treatment I make. The other items I'll just make do.


----------



## LABETT (Jan 28, 2007)

I have enough hair products to last 3 years not counting those 100 bottles of DDTA conditioners in my cabinet.
I will join I dont not need any more products will be shopping in my own Bss.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 28, 2007)

I just finished a bottle of moisturizer and through away a crappy can of oil sheen. Updated my inventory sheet accordingly.


----------



## texasqt (Jan 29, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> I just finished a bottle of moisturizer and through away a crappy can of oil sheen. Updated my inventory sheet accordingly.



Way to go!!!  

I'm right behind ya!  I used up all of my Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor tonight but....I already have a second bottle.  No shopping for me just yet


----------



## texasqt (Jan 29, 2007)

Adrienne72 said:
			
		

> I will join. I am also doing this on another board.
> 
> I started looking at my finances from last year and realized that I spent $1811.74 on hair care alone. As you can see in my profile pic - I have a twa so I really don't need all of those products.



Wow! Almost $2000.  I'm scared to look at my bank statements.  However,  think about how much "extra" money you will have at the end of this year!  Girl, make sure you plan to do something special with that extra cash!!!


----------



## texasqt (Jan 29, 2007)

So I finally got around to making my inventory...
(P)=Protein  (M)=Moisturizing...feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.

*Shampoos*
Aphogee for Damaged Hair (P)
Aphogee Evening Primrose (M)
CON for Dry...(M)
Motions Neutralizing (?)
Pantene Clarifying (?)
Sunsilk Straight Out (?)

*Conditioners*
Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor (P)
Aphogee Balance Moisturizer (M)
Moistions Moisture Plus (M)
Motions Protein Reconstructor (P)
CON Nourishing (M)
1.5 jars of Dynasty Protein Reconstructor (P)
Suave Tropical Coconut (M)
Sunsilk Straight Out (?)
IC Deep Penetrating Conditioner w/Aloe (M)
KeraCare Humecto (M)
Aphogee Protein Treatment (P)
2 ORS Paks

(^^We now see where part of the problem is ^^)

* Leave Ins & Setting Lotions*
Infusium 23 Regular
Doo Groo Leave In
Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave In
Lottabody Setting Lotion
BB Foaming Wrap Lotion

*Heat Protectants*
911 Heat Protector Spray
911 Heat Protector Creme
WonderGro Pressing Oil
Dudley's Creme Press
Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide
Smooth N Shine Sleek Results

*Growth Aides*
WGHO
Lenzi's Request
Endless Tressess (Odorless MTG)
Dynasty SuperGro
Surge Plus 14 

*Greases, Moisturizers, & Oils*
Hot Six Oil
Ije Oil
ORS Carrot Oil
ORS Olive Oil
DAX Organic Grease
KeraCare Creme Hairdress
StaSofFro Rub On

*Gels*
Smooth n Shine Conditioning Gel Firm Hold
Smooth n Shine Conditioning Gel Super Hold
Smooth n Shine Conditioning Styling Gel
KeraCare Protein Styling Gel
2 other unidentifiable Protein Gels



I promise you I don't know how this happened 
And a lot of the bottles I have are less than half full.  Tonight I finished 1 of 2 bottles of Aphogee Reconstructor.  I am really going to commit myself to this challenge even though there are better products out there and there's so much that I want to buy TODAY!!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 29, 2007)

My stash  
 

Shampoos

Creme of nature- green and red bottle
Sedal Keraforce shampoo
Design Essentials organic cleanse
Creme of nature itchy scalp poo
Keracare dry/itchy scalp poo
Pantene Breakage defense shampoo
T-gel shampoo 
Keracare regular poo


Moisturizing Conditioner

ORS packets- about 4
Aubrey Organics White Camellia condtioner
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle and Rose
Aubrey Organics Island Spice 
Queen Helene Cholesterol
Neutrogena Triple Moisture mask
"                                  " conditioner
Cantu conditioner
Silk Elements cholesterol
Loreal Unfrizz sample packet
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration 
Garnier Fructis Sleek and shine conditioner
"                  " Hair mask 
Loreal Vive Pro Nutri Gloss conditioner for damaged hair 
Suave Humetress knock off 
VO5 Strawberries and creme 
Sedal Keraforce conditioner
Sedal Keraforce intensive creme conditioner 

Protein Conditioners

Motions Silk Protien conditioner
Aphogee Damaged Hair treatment in the bottle
Pantene Breakage defense mask
Aubrey Organics GBP conditioner 
Soft Sheen Duo tex
Elasta qp breakage control serum 
Garnier Length and Strength conditioner 
ORS Mayo 
CB Smoothe Reconstructor 
Motions CPR 


Everything else 

Hairobics hair and scalp booster
Hairobics scalp rejuvenating oil 
Hot six oil
B&B Growth oil
B&B Growth serum
B&B castor oil mositurizer 
Breakfree moisturizer 
Daily Doctor oil moisturizer 
ORS Olive oil foam 
Keracare wrap foam 
Optimum care oil moisiturizer 
Alma oil 
Sunsilk 24/7 pink creme 
Sunsilk 24/7 purple creme 
Tu Shea creme
Elasta qp glaze 
parvenu leave in creme 
jane carter nourish and shine 
Herbal Essence breaks over creme 
Dark and Lovely hairline creme 
Rusk smoother leave in creme 
Lottabody setting lotion
Nexxus mousse 
Isoplus tea tree oil grease 
MTG
Tea tree oil 
Black and sassy soap free shampoo 
Proclaim gloss
chi silk infustion
Dove leave in spray 
Capsium creme 
henna 
creme of nature anti itch lotion 


I think that is it. I'm not by my bathroom right now. Now yall see why my bf put me on probation. To make it worse, I still have a wish list


----------



## Artemis (Jan 29, 2007)

I just gave away 2 items off of my list, AND I think I'm gonna trash a shampoo/conditioner set.  After giving it another chance this weekend, it definitely meets goes in the "crappy" category.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 29, 2007)

LOL @ gymfreak...my wish list isn't that bad, but, oh give me time


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 29, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> I just gave away 2 items off of my list, AND I think I'm gonna trash a shampoo/conditioner set.  After giving it another chance this weekend, it definitely meets goes in the "crappy" category.



What are you trashing?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 29, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> LOL @ gymfreak...my wish list isn't that bad, but, oh give me time




I know right. Give me another month or two and my wish list will be just as long as what I own.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 29, 2007)

Sign me up! I have no space in my closet because I have so many products...it's getting to be a problem.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 29, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:
			
		

> What are you trashing?


 
Dove Advanced color care 'poo & con.  It's for hair colored darker than natural color...


----------



## esoterica (Jan 29, 2007)

i set myself a personal challenge for january to use up all of my excess products. i've got 2 bottles left to go.


----------



## Precious_1 (Jan 29, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I am actually going to start using up all my conditioners with my henna. I am started that this weekend. *I cannot fit all my towels* *and sheets in my linen closet because of all my conditioners. *


 

this is me too! I have a serious problem, whenever I walk in CVS i am like"back away from the conditioners, back away":covereyes  I am so in this challenge, I racked up at the sickbay buy 1 get 1 free sale on so i dont need anything for at least a 8 months.


----------



## texasqt (Jan 29, 2007)

Congratulations to those who are already USING IT UP!!!  

And I'd like to officially welcome all of those who have joined! 
We can do this!


----------



## texasqt (Jan 30, 2007)

I just thought about this and thought I'd post it - *WHAT'S YOUR GOAL?*.  I know ultimately I want to reduce the number of products in my stash and save money but even more specifically, once I use up all that I have I plan to limit myself to the following:

3 shampoos - 1 protein, 1 moisturizing, 1 clarifying
3 conditioners - 1 for pre-pooing, 1 moisturizing deep conditioner, 1 protein
2 leave-in
2 heat protectors - 1 spray and 1 creme
2 setting lotions (they have different holding strengths)
2 moisturizers - 1 w/mild protein and 1 moisturizing
2 growth aides
2 oils
1 gel
and my Aphogee Protein Treatment (not classified above)

This still seems like alot but its less than what I have.  Maybe eventually I can make myself commit to one in each category. 


*WHAT'S YOUR ULTIMATE GOAL?*


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 30, 2007)

I think my ultimate goal is probably to just have 10-15 staple products that never fail. I think that there a 2 main types of PJs. Ones like me, who have 1 of every conceivable product imaginable and then the other type is someone who has their staple products stockpiled. 

So I guess I would say my ultimate goal is not so much as to stop being a PJ, just stop buying everything and focus on buying only certain things.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 30, 2007)

Humm, 

My ultimate goal as far as amounts of products would be no more than 30. I like having lots of products. I guess its my way of making me feel like I am working hard towards my goal  

Shampoos- no more than three 
Moisturizing conditioners- I have to admit, all three aubreys will have a permanent spot in my bathroom but I would like to have 2 more just for variety
Prepoo- 2 cheap conditioner to keep on hand for this use only; Garnier so far works well 
Protien conditioners- 2 mild ones, 2 heavy duty ones
Leave ins- 2 creamy ones, 1 spray
Mositurizers- 1 lotion, 2 cremes 
Growth aids- no more than 3 
Styling aids- 1 setting foam, 1 gel for edges 
Heat Protectants/serums- 2 
Oils- 2


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 30, 2007)

For me the goal isn't so much only having one bottle of cond., leave-in, oil, etc as it is to decide which one's I'll stick with. For example, if if go to Wal-mart I want to know that I'm going to buy 2 -3  large bottles of a particular cond., leave-in (or what ever) that is going to last me a couple of months.  These are the items that I'd like to stick with:

3 conditioners - 1 protein, 1 moisturizing, 1 clarifying
2 leave-in - 1 cream, 1 serum
2 heat protectors - 1 creme, 1 serum
2 moisturizers - 1 w/mild protein and 1 moisturizing
1 growth aid
4 oils - 2 carrier, 2 eo's
2 butters
1 aloe vera gel

Plus my Aphogee Protein Treatment & Moisture Balance, and Henna (don't fit in the above categories)


----------



## LABETT (Jan 30, 2007)

I am mostly a conditioner PJ and thats what I have to use up first.
I am going to trying mixing them together to help me use them up faster.


----------



## Tee (Jan 30, 2007)

My Goal:  To get use up all the so so stuff and only have my favs on stock.  (Look at me, even talking in BSS terms.  lol)


----------



## naturallylovely (Jan 30, 2007)

just wanted to tell you all that i didn't even last 3 days on this challenge.....i know i know


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 30, 2007)

I just want my products to fit on ONE shelf in my closet!  

I "think" I need: 

conditoners for Con Washes - Sauve
Deep Conditioners - 10 en 1, LeKair, Silcone Mix
MTG (yeah the smelly horse stuff)
Oils for sealing - WGO, Castor, Olive, and African Best
Leave-ins - Scurl, Sta sof Fro, Surge,
Pomades - Come Back Cream


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 30, 2007)

naturallylovely said:
			
		

> just wanted to tell you all that i didn't even last 3 days on this challenge.....i know i know



That's okay, just recommit and keep on trying.


----------



## blackmaven (Jan 30, 2007)

I am so in this challenge products have taken over my life.  I even hid stuff just bought today from who? dunno


----------



## texasqt (Jan 30, 2007)

naturallylovely said:
			
		

> just wanted to tell you all that i didn't even last 3 days on this challenge.....i know i know




PJ says:
 NaturallyLovely, what did you buy?  I can't go to the BSS.  That TexasQT won't let me go! What did you get? Ooooooo! What did you get? I'm dying over here!

Signed PJ

TexasQT says:
Well, don't give up! Just add it into your inventory and go from there.  It's going to take a while to break old habits. I was hoping Navs was going to give me the green light to go and buy another heat protectant when she was talking about how bad oils are when pressing.  But she didn't  More importantly, just make sure you are watching your :dollar: It goes so fast when you're having fun!!!


----------



## naturallylovely (Jan 30, 2007)

I bought:

Pantene Hydrating Curls Mask

Aussie 3 Minute Deep Conditioner

Herbal Essence's Break's Over Conditioner

and Herbal Essence's Body Envy Conditioner...

I know that was bad....I THOUGHT I lasted 3 days, but it turns out that it was actually 2 DAYS!!! And, my newly natural friend has me wanting to get some Tresemme con....erplexed


----------



## Artemis (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: My PJ Inventory!!! UPDATE*

I've made some progress. My goal is to just keep the products in perspective; find what works the best, then stick to them. I'm pretty close, I just have to get over the "what if I throw this away and then I need it later?" issue.
Updates in red below.



			
				artemis_e. said:
			
		

> I must admit, I'm a little embarrassed
> I definitely have my work cut out for me...HOWEVER, I did get finish a couple of protein co 2 days ago (PM Hair Repair & Strength Tx), so I'll get there, a little at a time
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasqt (Feb 1, 2007)

naturallylovely said:
			
		

> I bought:
> 
> Pantene Hydrating Curls Mask
> 
> ...




That definitely sounds like some good stuff!!! Just make sure you USE IT UP


----------



## texasqt (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: My PJ Inventory!!! UPDATE*

Hey Artemis_E - making progress!!! 

The things that you threw or gave away - what did it do to your hair/why did you throw or give it way? 

I threw away an empty bottle of Hot Six but I already had another one in stock  Slowly, but surely! 



			
				artemis_e. said:
			
		

> I've made some progress. My goal is to just keep the products in perspective; find what works the best, then stick to them. I'm pretty close, I just have to get over the "what if I throw this away and then I need it later?" issue.
> Updates in red below.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 1, 2007)

I got some ORS Temple Balm yesterday because I didn't have any growth aide products and I know that this will work because I've used it before.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: My PJ Inventory!!! UPDATE*



			
				texasqt said:
			
		

> Hey Artemis_E - making progress!!!
> 
> The things that you threw or gave away - what did it do to your hair/why did you throw or give it way?
> 
> I threw away an empty bottle of Hot Six but I already had another one in stock  Slowly, but surely!


 
Yeah, go me!!!

Dove Color care S&C got trashed b/c it made my hair feel like straw and I'd really given it a chance (I'd had it over a yr!). So it's time to bite the dust...

The Fantasia IC Serum I gave away cuz I'd had it for yrs and only used 25% of it. I didn't know a/b serums back then and it made my hair hard (I guess b/c I wasn't moisturizing before using it. And I love the PM Skinny Serum, so it got replaced w/my baby daddy (PM!!).

I bought the HE spray to potentially replace this old Salon Selectives product called "Air it Out", but have yet to find a suitable replacement. I used to work at a bar, and when I came home, my hair would smell like crap. Well, I stopped working there, and clubbing in general, so I didn't need it anymore. I gave it to a co-worker who bar hops like 3-4 nites/week. She's so happy I gave it to her. 

The SSLD was given away b/c it's left over from my napptural days, and I never figured out how to use it. Practically a full bottle!

Infusium is NOT getting replenished (I found better leave-ins)
PM SC IS getting replenished (cuz he's my baby daddy! )

Also, I just wanna put it out there that I am going to buy Joico's Moisture Recovery poo & co b/c I don't have much left in the way of those products, so I want to try it...I won't get stoned if I do that, right? erplexed
I've been really good; haven't bought anything new in like 10 days  .


----------



## blackmaven (Feb 1, 2007)

Addicts List
Shampoos
Creme of Nature(green)
Keracare detangling       
http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geutHuK...&type=jpeg&no=4&tt=1%2C001%2C024&fr=yfp-t-501Nexxus Luxury Moisturizing 
ORS Uplifting 
Vitale neutralizing 
Conditioners
keracare Humecto
Keracare Dry & Itchy scalp
Nexxus Humectress
Nexxus Headress
Redken All Soft heavy creme
Giovanni direct conditioner
Giovanni direct leave in
Aphogee Intensive Keratine Recon
Lustrasilk Mango Butter Cholesterol
Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesteol
Hollywood Beauty Carrot
ORS mayonnaise
ORS Replenishing paks
Garnier Frutis leave in sleek&shine
Suave Milk & Honey
Sunsilk Hydra TLC
Silk Elements Luxury Moisturzing
Keracare leave in 
NTM Silk leave in
Kenra Leave in spray
Moisturizers
Ors Olive Oil jar
Ors Olive oil lotion
Keracare oil with jojoba oil
Elasta QP Mango Butter 
Aveda Brilliant Anti-Humectant pomade
S-Curl (blue)
Heat Protectants
CHI Silk Infusion
Beyond The Zone
Silken Seal Cream
OILS & ETC
Alma OIl
Aceite Oil(olive oil,castor oil,sweet almond oil)
Castor OIL
Sweet Almond Oil
Coconut Oil
Wild Grow Oil
Keracare Setting Lotion
Keracare High Sheen Glossifier
Elasta Qp Glaze
Apple Cider Vinegar
Wish List (Hell a girl still gotta dream)
Lacio Lacio
Silicon Mix
Rusk Smoother

Plan of action some of this stuff will give to my sisters and aunts.
I guess certain products have sentimental value$$$$ Aveda anti_____ just to name a few.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 1, 2007)

Dang, girl!! You're up there w/me  

Isn't that Lustrasilk Shea butter and Mango just divine??


----------



## blackmaven (Feb 1, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> Dang, girl!! You're up there w/me
> 
> Isn't that Lustrasilk Shea butter and Mango just divine??


 

I guess you and I have snapped.  Lustrasilk Shea butter full jar have not even tried yet . All the hype just could not resist buying and no am not giving this one away gotta try it first. Lustrasilk Shea butter under $3.00 just realized it had Mango in it. 
I thought you were talking about Elasta Qp mango butter.  Taking inventory has made me realize how out of control things have gotten.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 1, 2007)

blackmaven said:
			
		

> I guess you and I have snapped. Lustrasilk Shea butter full jar have not even tried yet . All the hype just could not resist buying and no am not giving this one away gotta try it first. *Lustrasilk Shea butter under $3.00 just realized it had Mango in it. *
> *I thought you were talking about Elasta Qp mango butter.* Taking inventory has made me realize how out of control things have gotten.


 
LMAO @ the bolded...Yes, ma'am you NEED this challenge!  At the Sally's near me this is $1.73, so am I gonna 'stock it up'?? Uh, _yeah_, LOL!


----------



## blackmaven (Feb 1, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> LMAO @ the bolded...Yes, ma'am you NEED this challenge!  At the Sally's near me this is $1.73, so am I gonna 'stock it up'?? Uh, _yeah_, LOL!


 
What do you mean stock up?   We should be eliminating stuff not stocking up that will tempt me to order my wish list.  I guess it will fit under the bed.


----------



## texasqt (Feb 1, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> LMAO @ the bolded...Yes, ma'am you NEED this challenge!  At the Sally's near me this is $1.73, so am I gonna 'stock it up'?? Uh, _yeah_, LOL!



Girl TAME THAT PJ!!!  You done change the name of the challenge and everything!!! I'm between classes but I just had to comment!!! LMAO!!! Too Funny!!!


----------



## Artemis (Feb 1, 2007)

LOL!!! Well as long as I'm gonna use it...I'm-a start my own challenge--the "Stock it up" Challenge!!! 

If I have to throw away something else so that I can buy 3 tubs of that, shoot, I'll do it 

...Is there a PJ Exorcist in the house?? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## texasqt (Feb 2, 2007)

bumping by request


----------



## Tee (Feb 2, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> LOL!!! Well as long as I'm gonna use it...I'm-a start my own challenge--the "Stock it up" Challenge!!!
> 
> If I have to throw away something else so that I can buy 3 tubs of that, shoot, I'll do it
> 
> ...Is there a PJ Exorcist in the house?? Anyone? Anyone?


 
Girl you know you are just wrong!   

Texasqt....thanks for the bumb.

I am rediscovering products I love with the Challenge.  Dont start up the PJ in me artemis_e!  giggles.


----------



## Tee (Feb 2, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> I got some ORS Temple Balm yesterday because I didn't have any growth aide products and I know that this will work because I've used it before.


 
I have always wanted to try this.  I will add it to my wish list.


----------



## Tee (Feb 2, 2007)

Wish List

Natural Lady's Bountiful Tresses
Chi Silk Fusion
Oyin Greg's Juice
Oyin Poo Bar

Cutting down the wish list.  I am loving the products I am using so I dont want as much.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 3, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Girl you know you are just wrong!
> 
> Texasqt....thanks for the bumb.
> 
> I am rediscovering products I love with the Challenge. Dont start up the PJ in me artemis_e! giggles.


 
LOL!!!

No, seriously, I have one more application of the stuff, so that means I can buy more, right?? It's a staple in my regimen...Isn't that in the rules? 

I really have rediscovered products I love (and now I know what my bathroom is *supposed to* look like), and this challenge has definitely held me accountable for the retail store that is my cabinet, so I'm very pleased with my progress . I don't really have a wish list b/c I have found *so many* great things at home already!!!  

Artemis


----------



## toniy (Feb 3, 2007)

I have not done my inventory yet, becuase I am just tooo lazy.  My wish list consists of those items I purchased the day before I joined this challenge. I just wish they would get here because I am itching to buy something.  

I got:

Phyto Index II
Praital conditioner and rinse
vitale
MNT
Pure Sulfur
Silicon Mix
Shen Min
Spirulina
Hoodia
Colonix
Shea Aloe
Silk Amino Acids
Wheat protein

I just finished:
1 of 3 bottles of alma
1 of 4 bottles of coconut oil
1 of 3 Horrible Herbal Essences
1 of 2 250 ml pure castor oil
1 of 3 trial bottles of Rusk conditioner


----------



## Tee (Feb 3, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> LOL!!!
> 
> No, seriously, I have one more application of the stuff, so that means I can buy more, right?? It's a staple in my regimen...Isn't that in the rules?
> 
> ...


 
Yes you are right then.  If you are almost out you of something you must have, (staple) restock.  But you weren't playing were you!  You making me want to try this out.  (down PJ down!)

You are right, I am finding so much stuff that I forgot how much I love.  This is really helping me.  I pulled out my MyHoneyChild Loc Butter last night (thanks Bblnbrnsuga) and feel in love all over again.  

But you are making my wish list grow!  lol.  It's funny, as I sat and thought about things to add to my wish list, I really had to think long and hard.  That is a good thing for me!

I used my castor oil (alone) last night for the first time.  I thought I would hate it because it it sooo thick.  It's okay. I didnt hate it.  I will use it up but not buy it again.  (see, I am learning what I love and what is okay, and what I can do with out! )


----------



## Artemis (Feb 3, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Yes you are right then. If you are almost out you of something you must have, (staple) restock. But you weren't playing were you! You making me want to try this out. (down PJ down!)


 
Oh, that Lustrasilk is the truth!!  Hurry up and use all of your DCs so you can buy it!!  

(I went to Sally's and bought 2 tubs [@ $1.73 each] so I won't run out for a while)

I mix it w/PM SC and Nexxus Humectress (which I'm trying to get rid oferplexed ), sit under the dryer for 45 min., rinse and I'm come outta the shower _in love w/my hair_!!


----------



## Tee (Feb 3, 2007)

yoniy said:
			
		

> I have not done my inventory yet, becuase I am just tooo lazy. My wish list consists of those items I purchased the day before I joined this challenge. I just wish they would get here because I am itching to buy something.
> 
> I got:
> 
> ...


 
You ar doing good.  You have used up a good amount of products!
I wanted to try the Rusk con.  How do you like it??

(what did you just order?)


----------



## Tee (Feb 3, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> Oh, that Lustrasilk is the truth!!  Hurry up and use all of your DCs so you can buy it!!
> 
> (I went to Sally's and bought 2 tubs [@ $1.73 each] so I won't run out for a while)
> 
> I mix it w/PM SC and Nexxus Humectress (which I'm trying to get rid oferplexed ), sit under the dryer for 45 min., rinse and I'm come outta the shower _in love w/my hair_!!


 
It might take me to next year to use up all my conditioner.  Drats.


----------



## Tee (Feb 3, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> Oh, that Lustrasilk is the truth!!  Hurry up and use all of your DCs so you can buy it!!
> 
> (I went to Sally's and bought 2 tubs [@ $1.73 each] so I won't run out for a while)
> 
> I mix it w/PM SC and Nexxus Humectress (which I'm trying to get rid oferplexed ), sit under the dryer for 45 min., rinse and I'm come outta the shower _in love w/my hair_!!


 
I just looked at your fotki.  IT looked strangely familiar.


----------



## tnorenberg (Feb 4, 2007)

With hesitation I am joining this one. It speaks directly to my PJ'ism. It will be a whole year before I get rid of the 2 HUGE and DEEP SHELVES I have of different hair products. Really...if not longer.


----------



## toniy (Feb 4, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> You ar doing good.  You have used up a good amount of products!
> I wanted to try the Rusk con.  How do you like it??
> 
> (what did you just order?)



Letitia, the Rusk con was ok after I added Castor oil. Other than that, I started using for CW because I didnt get a special feeling after using it.

BTW, the list above are the things I ordered the day before joining. I have not completed an inventory of the things I have stockpiled. That list is MUCH longer.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 4, 2007)

yoniy said:
			
		

> BTW, the list above are the things I ordered the day before joining. I have not completed an inventory of the things I have stockpiled. That list is MUCH longer.


 
Are you gonna post your full inventory list? I'm curious to see what you have.

*grabs wish list and gets ready to add stuff*


----------



## Stationwagon (Feb 4, 2007)

I fell off the wagon. I was looking at all of the samples and full sizes of the stuff I already have and said to myself that I know what really works for my hair. 

So I caved today. I bught some Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose conditioner, coconut oil and a sample of Cream of Nature shampoo. 

I'll go back on the wagon tomorrow. erplexed And plan to sell the other stuff I am not using later today.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 4, 2007)

Aww, Adrienne!! Good luck tomorrow  

I finished my Nexxus Humectress (finally!) today, and threw out my 2 Paul Mitchell heat protectors ( I love him, but my loyalty has been waning lately...) Seal & Shine and Heat Seal...they both had maybe less than 1/4 cup left in them, and the HS leaves my hair stiff/sticky and Nexxus Heat Protexx has way better ingredients than the S&S, so I tossed them. Yay!

I'm noticing a lot of my list contains products I've had for awhile (when I was natural I was a SERIOUS PJ!) and/or have like 1 or 2 weeks works of product left in them...It's sort of like that whole situation w/your clothes: If you haven't worn it in the past year, toss it, b/c chances are you ain't gonna anytime soon .


----------



## Tee (Feb 4, 2007)

yoniy said:
			
		

> Letitia, the Rusk con was ok after I added Castor oil. Other than that, I started using for CW because I didnt get a special feeling after using it.
> 
> BTW, the list above are the things I ordered the day before joining. I have not completed an inventory of the things I have stockpiled. That list is MUCH longer.


 
Thanks for the review.  I have so much stuff I will not atempt to list it. 
The fotki speaks for itself.


----------



## Tee (Feb 4, 2007)

tnorenberg said:
			
		

> With hesitation I am joining this one. It speaks directly to my PJ'ism. *It will be a whole year *before I get rid of the 2 HUGE and DEEP SHELVES I have of different hair products. Really...*if not longe*r.


 
Welcome to the challenge.  It would take me just as long or longer to complete my products also.  I dont know why I have to buy everything in huge sizes. (liters and stuff)


----------



## Tee (Feb 5, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Wish List
> 
> Natural Lady's Bountiful Tresses
> Chi Silk Fusion
> ...


 
Cutting down the wish list. I am loving the products I am using so I don't want as much.  (Whew, I can't believe those were my thoughts! )


----------



## texasqt (Feb 6, 2007)

HEY LADIES!!! Everyone is doing a wonderful job!!! 

I've been going thru my products trying out stuff I've been hoarding and finally separating myself from them.  I don't know where I got this complex from but I'd rather hold on to something that I know I'm not using just for the sack of ??? I've also realized I need to extend this challenge to my lotions ans perfumes, my clothes, and FOOD in the freezer and cupboard! I'm going to try to eat at home more.

Anywho, I've made some progress and I've updated my inventory below.



			
				texasqt said:
			
		

> *Shampoos*
> Aphogee for Damaged Hair (P)
> Aphogee Evening Primrose (M) Used up - not buying again
> CON for Dry...(M)
> ...


----------



## Artemis (Feb 6, 2007)

Good job, chica!!  

Hey why did you mail away the Motions Moisture Plus? Does it suck??

(It's on my wish list...)


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 6, 2007)

I have not checked in a while ladies, I did not realize we were posting inventories.   I am embarrassed to show mine.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't know about the rest of you ladies - but this challenge is getting EASIER each time I throw away an empty bottle.

I am so motivated to pamper my hair by using the products I have more often!  

This is also helping to review what is REALLY working or could work with a a few tweaks for my hair!


----------



## 20perlz (Feb 6, 2007)

I am in on this challenge! It sounds like a good one to try because since I found this board I REALLY ) ) need to stop. Becoming a serious pj!


----------



## sapphire74 (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm in also. I have so many that I want to try that members from the board talk about and have used, but  I will not buy anything else until my shelves are clean!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 6, 2007)

I have gotten rid of some things, here is my updated list 





			
				gymfreak336 said:
			
		

> My stash
> 
> 
> Shampoos
> ...


----------



## Forbidden (Feb 6, 2007)

I guess I will reluctantly join in on this one. I'll post my stash after I take inventory.


----------



## toniy (Feb 6, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> Are you gonna post your full inventory list? I'm curious to see what you have.
> 
> *grabs wish list and gets ready to add stuff*



Artemis, you are tooo funny.  This is a pj challenge. Wishing only gets you in trouble.  You were supposed to do like I did and buy everything before you joined the challenge.

TexasQT - question: If I finish a bottle of 1 of 3 items, can I replace it with another brand of something else or must I finish everything in that 1 of 3.  
*staring at my computer waiting for the go ahead***


----------



## texasqt (Feb 7, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> Good job, chica!!
> 
> Hey why did you mail away the Motions Moisture Plus? Does it suck??
> 
> (It's on my wish list...)




For me, yes compared to CON conditioner.  I like that much better. The Motions just didn't do much at all.


----------



## texasqt (Feb 7, 2007)

yoniy said:
			
		

> Artemis, you are tooo funny.  This is a pj challenge. Wishing only gets you in trouble.  You were supposed to do like I did and buy everything before you joined the challenge.
> 
> TexasQT - question: If I finish a bottle of 1 of 3 items, can I replace it with another brand of something else or must I finish everything in that 1 of 3.
> *staring at my computer waiting for the go ahead***




If its 1 of 3 of the exact same product, you are suppose to USE IT UP (or toss it or give it away) before you can replace it - LOL!  Stay strong chica - YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## Artemis (Feb 7, 2007)

*My PJ Inventory!!! UPDATED*

_*Okay...the Joico MR is new...bought it a week or two ago...promising myself not to touch it until the PM Instant Moisture is 'used up' ...but that will be soon, maybe in a week.*_

_*Shampoos*_
_*Moisture*
*Joico Moisture Recovery*
Paul Mitchell Instant Moisture **ALMOST EMPTY *
Aussie Moist *USED IT UP*
Dove Advanced Color Care* THREW OUT*
*Protein*
Paul Mitchell Super Strong *(trial size)*
Garnier Length & Strength
*Clarifying*
Pantene Pro-V Clarifying
Paul Mitchell Shampoo Two* A LITTLE LEFT; USING TO WASH BRUSHES*
Motions Moisture CrÃ¨me Neutralizing
*Conditioners-Instant*
*Moisture*
*Joico Moisture Recovery *
Nexxus Humectress *USED IT UP*
Dove Advanced Color Care *THREW OUT*
*Protein*
Garnier Length & Strength **ALMOST EMPTY *
Paul Mitchell Super Strong Daily Conditioner *(trial size)*
*Deep Condition/Treatment*
*Moisture*
Paul Mitchell Supercharged *REPLENSHED; BOUGHT BIG SIZE  *
Lustrasilk Shea Butter/Mango Cholesterol *REPLENISHED; BOUGHT 2 TUBS  *
*Protein*
Nexxus Keraphix
Aphogee Treatment for Damaged Hair
Motions Silk Protein Conditioner
*Oils/Serums/Sealants*
Jojoba Oil (blend)
Wonder 8 Oil
Shea Butter Oil (blend)
Wild Growth Hair Oil
FNWL Meadowfoam Oil
FNWL Jojoba Oil
FNWL Amla Oil
Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum
Fantasia IC Frizz Buster Serum *GAVE AWAY*
*Leave-Ins*
*Moisture*
Dove Moisture Spray
Paul Mitchell The Conditioner
ORS Olive Oil Lotion (bottle)
AllWays Natural Oil Moisturizer
Fruit of the Earth Aloe Vera Gel
*Protein*
Elasta QP Mango Butter
Cantu Shea Butter Leave-In CrÃ¨me
Silk Elements Moisturizing Leave-In CrÃ¨me
ORS Carrot Oil CrÃ¨me
Joico K-Pak Liquid Reconstructor
Motions Nourish Leave-In
Infusium 23 (color-treated) *USED IT UP*
*Heat Protectors*
Nexxus Heat Protexx
Matrix Sleek.Look Iron Smoother
Joico K-Pak Leave-In Protectant
Paul Mitchell Seal & Shine *THREW OUT*
Paul Mitchell Heat Seal *THREW OUT*
*Miscellaneous Products*
Motions Oil Moisturizer Relaxer (Mild)
Paul Mitchell Super Clean Spray
Salon Selectives Loosely Defined *GAVE AWAY*
Herbal Essences Style Refreshing Mist *GAVE AWAY*
African Royal Braid Spray
FNWL Shea Butter (tub)
CHI Shine Infusion Spray
CHI Silk Infusion
TIGI Bed Head Manipulator
Doo Grow Mega Thick_


----------



## willie525 (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm so in on this one! I already made a personal committment for financial reasons to use up everything. It also feels good not letting stuff go to waste. Count me in!!!


----------



## Tee (Feb 8, 2007)

I used up the last of my WGO last night.  It does feel good throwing those empty bottles away.  (It will take awhile to use up all that therappe shampoo though.  I am working on it.   )

Willie....Welcome


----------



## texasqt (Feb 8, 2007)

I just realized I'm down to my 3 staple shampoos
Aphogee for Damaged Hair = My Protein Poo
CON (green) = My Moisturizing Poo
Pantene Clear = My Clarifying Poo

Now when these are done I have the option of trying something new (Nexxus or Aveda) or sticking with these because they do work for me!!!


----------



## Tee (Feb 10, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> I just realized I'm down to my 3 staple shampoos
> Aphogee for Damaged Hair = My Protein Poo
> CON (green) = My Moisturizing Poo
> Pantene Clear = My Clarifying Poo
> ...


 
I know I will not be able to buy new shampoo this year.  I have too much of it.  Let's not the mention the fact I kept buying the liter size bottle of everything.

Just off the top of my head in Poos I have..........2 big bottles of CON, Quantum (BIG Bottle), Therappe (Big bottle I am using now), Kenra, Ojon, Paul Mitchell Super Skin, Olive Oil Poo, TIGI Catwalk, Eluence, Mane and tail, and some kind of Curly Poo.  This is just off the top of my head. No way I can use all that by this year.    Seven of those bottles are big Liter Bottles!  I will be glad when I get down to just my favs.  So you go Texasqt!


----------



## Stationwagon (Feb 11, 2007)

Except for the Qhemet Olive & Honey Hydration Balm, I sold all of these on another board. I feel a lot better.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 



			
				Adrienne72 said:
			
		

> I will join. I am also doing this on another board.
> 
> I started looking at my finances from last year and realized that I spent $1811.74 on hair care alone. As you can see in my profile pic - I have a twa so I really don't need all of those products.
> 
> ...


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 11, 2007)

Last night I finished the last of my ope bottle of Kemi Oyl and this morning I threw out a bottle of very not needed and underused braid shampoo. I'm using it up and letting it go ladies. I still have loads of stuff to go through though.


----------



## texasqt (Feb 11, 2007)

I have used up my Suave Coconut Conditioner that I use for pre-poos and the KeraCare Humecto Conditioner. I'm going to try and use the Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer and/or the ORS paks as a pre-poo next go around. I threw out the KeraCare Creme Hairdress because I only had a little left and I was torturing myself using it.  I feel really good about doing this for myself - and my bathroom!


----------



## Tee (Feb 11, 2007)

Way to go ladies!!  I have finished off anything recently but I am still using it up.  Trying to use of the my alma oil as a pre-poo now.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: My PJ Inventory!!! UPDATED*

Just finished some more items  Very exciting! I finished my shampoo b/c of a pre-poo attempt gone terribly wrong! Luckily Joico was there to save me  I also finally finished my 2 oil blends that I'd had forever. Glad to see them go...


			
				artemis_e. said:
			
		

> _*Okay...the Joico MR is new...bought it a week or two ago...promising myself not to touch it until the PM Instant Moisture is 'used up' ...but that will be soon, maybe in a week.*_
> 
> _*Shampoos*_
> _*Moisture*
> ...


----------



## saqqara (Feb 11, 2007)

Adrienne72 said:
			
		

> Except for the Qhemet Olive & Honey Hydration Balm, I sold all of these on another board. I feel a lot better.
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



What did you think about the kynk hair honey?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: My PJ Inventory!!! UPDATED*



			
				artemis_e. said:
			
		

> Just finished some more items  Very exciting! I finished my shampoo b/c of a pre-poo attempt gone terribly wrong! Luckily Joico was there to save me  I also finally finished my 2 oil blends that I'd had forever. Glad to see them go...



So you bought the joico


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 11, 2007)

I got more updates, the way I am going, I will be able to buy more stuff by may 

Shampoos

Creme of nature- green and red bottle-Used the last of the green
Sedal Keraforce shampooGave away
Design Essentials organic cleanse
Creme of nature itchy scalp poogave away
Keracare dry/itchy scalp poo- Use the last of it up 
Pantene Breakage defense shampooGave Away
T-gel shampoo used on my dogs
Keracare regular pooall gone now


Moisturizing Conditioner

ORS packets- about 4gave away three
Aubrey Organics White Camellia condtioner
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle and Rose
Aubrey Organics Island Spice 
Queen Helene Cholesterol
Neutrogena Triple Moisture maskthrew both of these out
"                                  " conditioner
Cantu conditioner- Threw out 
Silk Elements cholesterol
Loreal Unfrizz sample packet
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration Gave Away 
Garnier Fructis Sleek and shine conditioner
"                  " Hair mask 
Loreal Vive Pro Nutri Gloss conditioner for damaged hairThrew away
Suave Humetress knock off -Half way gone
VO5 Strawberries and creme - Threw out 
Sedal Keraforce conditionergave away
Sedal Keraforce intensive creme conditioner gave away

Protein Conditioners

Motions Silk Protien conditioner
Aphogee Damaged Hair treatment in the bottlegave away
Pantene Breakage defense mask
Aubrey Organics GBP conditioner 
Soft Sheen Duo tex
Elasta qp breakage control serum 
Garnier Length and Strength conditioner 
ORS Mayo - Used the last of it 
CB Smoothe Reconstructor Gave away 
Motions CPR - My BF used the last of it 

Everything else 

Hairobics hair and scalp booster
Hairobics scalp rejuvenating oil 
Hot six oilThrew out 
B&B Growth oilThrew out 
B&B Growth serumUse the last of it 
B&B castor oil mositurizer 
Breakfree moisturizer Threw out 
Daily Doctor oil moisturizer Gave away
ORS Olive oil foam 
Keracare wrap foam gave away
Optimum care oil moisiturizer Gave away 
Alma oil 
Sunsilk 24/7 pink creme 
Sunsilk 24/7 purple creme 
Tu Shea cremeGave away 
Elasta qp glaze 
parvenu leave in creme Gave away 
jane carter nourish and shine Used the last of it but this bad boy gets reordered
Herbal Essence breaks over creme 
Dark and Lovely hairline creme 
Rusk smoother leave in creme 
Lottabody setting lotiongave away
Nexxus mousse gave away
Isoplus tea tree oil grease 
MTG
Tea tree oil 
Black and sassy soap free shampoo Threw out 
Proclaim gloss
chi silk infustion
Dove leave in spray 
Capsium creme 
henna 
creme of nature anti itch lotion 


I think that is it. I'm not by my bathroom right now. Now yall see why my bf put me on probation. To make it worse, I still have a wish list [/QUOTE]


----------



## Artemis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: My PJ Inventory!!! UPDATED*



			
				gymfreak336 said:
			
		

> So you bought the joico


 
Uhh...yeah. I've got my own "use it up" rules (which we won't be discussing)  

LMAO...but it's good stuff, man.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: My PJ Inventory!!! UPDATED*



			
				artemis_e. said:
			
		

> Uhh...yeah. I've got my own "use it up" rules (which we won't be discussing)
> 
> LMAO...but it's good stuff, man.




*off to trade secret after class tomorrow*


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 12, 2007)

I never posted my collection look: ), but I just sold a BUNCH of stuff today in the Exchange section of the forum.  One of our LHCF'ers bought some stuff from me and told me that she is still trying to find her favorite products.  I used one of those Flat Rate boxes and put ALL kinds of stuff in there for her plus the stuff that she bought.  I think I am sending her about 10 (or more) BRAND NEW products. whew, it feels good to get rid of it all.  Those products deserve a good home.  

But, why does it look like I did not even put a dent in my collection. erplexed   I don't even use this stuff!!!!  I had issues.  I think these were all from my newbie stage because i hardly even go to the BSS anymore.


----------



## Tee (Feb 12, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I never posted my collection look: ), but I just sold a BUNCH of stuff today in the Exchange section of the forum. One of our LHCF'ers bought some stuff from me and told me that she is still trying to find her favorite products. I used one of those Flat Rate boxes and put ALL kinds of stuff in there for her plus the stuff that she bought. I think I am sending her about 10 (or more) BRAND NEW products. whew, it feels good to get rid of it all. Those products deserve a good home.
> 
> But, why does it look like *I did not even put a dent in my collection*. erplexed I don't even use this stuff!!!! I had issues. I think these were all from my newbie stage because i hardly even go to the BSS anymore.


Way to go at getting rid of some of your products.  I had to laugh at the bold though.


----------



## sareca (Feb 12, 2007)

I empted another two bottles today.  Nexxus Bio??  Shampoo and Humectress.  I'll replace the Humectress after I've used up similar products.  I'm also down to the bottom of my DL Olive Oil Leave-in.  It feels good to throw empties away.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 12, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I empted another two bottles today.  Nexxus Bio??  Shampoo and Humectress.  I'll replace the Humectress after I've used up similar products.  I'm also down to the bottom of my DL Olive Oil Leave-in.  *It feels good to throw empties away.*




I KNOW!!  This weekend I was able to empty a bottle of Aphogee Keratin and a liter bottle of Mane N Tail conditioner. It felt good to toss them.

My goal now is to finish of a tub of ORS Mayo that I have had for MONTHS!!  I keep thinking - Why did I buy that!?   I am going to prepoo with it weekly on my mid week shampoo day to use that up. I say in 3 weeks or so that will be gone.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 12, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Way to go at getting rid of some of your products.  I had to laugh at the bold though.




I know.  The products go so far in the back of the closet, I cannot see them all  

I need to sell more or give them away to family members.  I have pretty much found my staples other than a few trys here and there.  It needs to ALL GO.


----------



## Tee (Feb 12, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I empted another two bottles today. Nexxus Bio?? Shampoo and Humectress. I'll replace the Humectress after I've used up similar products. I'm also down to the bottom of my DL Olive Oil Leave-in.  *It feels good to throw empties away*.


 
Yes Yes, a wonderful feeling!


----------



## sareca (Feb 13, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I KNOW!! This weekend I was able to empty a bottle of Aphogee Keratin and a liter bottle of Mane N Tail conditioner. It felt good to toss them.
> 
> My goal now is to finish of a tub of ORS Mayo that I have had for MONTHS!! I keep thinking - *Why did I buy that!?*  I am going to prepoo with it weekly on my mid week shampoo day to use that up. I say in 3 weeks or so that will be gone.


 
I was just thinking that about some silk worm dominican conditioner in my pantry. Silk is the third to last ingredient. I can't believe I fell for that. 

Next I'm working on the moisturizing conditioner that came w/ my pure protein. There's about 3-4 uses left.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 13, 2007)

I seriously need to join this challenge.  I have so much stuff, I think I would get writer's cramp or carpel tunnel trying to list it all.  erplexed   My weird thing is I have this OCD thing, when I like something, I buy it in multiples.   I have virtually no will power, especially when it comes to cheapies. Plus, between brands changing formulas, stores discontinuing items, etc.  I shop kinda based on fear and hoarding.  Very scary.  Plus throw in a bit on pj curiousity and you can imagine all the products at my house.  erplexed 

Just to give you a glimpse into my private BSS:

7 bottles of Proclaim Aloe & Shea Butter con.
15 bottles of White Rain Tropical Coconut con.     
4 bottles of Suave Milk & Honey original formula con.
5 bottles of VO5 Kiwi & Lime Squeeze con.
2 tubs of LeKair Cholesterol
4 bottles of AO Honeysuckle Rose con.
2 bottles of AO White Camellia con.
2 NTM masks

and some singles waiting in the wings:
Africa's Best hair mayo 
Hollywood Beauty Olive oil cholesterol
AO Island Naturals con.
L'Oreal Vive Pro something

and so on.   

You get the picture.   


Anyway, I want to get my staples down to the following conditioners:
AO Honeysuckle Rose and GPB conditioners
LeKair Cholesterol
Garnier Length & Strength condish.
White Rain Tropical Coconut condish.
And maybe a cheapie like Suave Toasted Vanilla Sugar for rinsing out my henna.  

What the heck is it about conditioners that make them so darn addictive?!   

Ladies, count me in.


----------



## Tee (Feb 13, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I know.  The products go so far in the back of the closet, I cannot see them all
> 
> I need to sell more or give them away to family members. I have pretty much found my staples other than a few trys here and there. It needs to ALL GO.


 
I am at the same point.  So using them up and sticking with the staples will be a dream for me.  I just smile everytime I use up something else.  I am going to start pre-poo with some of the conditioners to get rid of them.  

**Your family members will be happy to grab up some goodies.**


----------



## Tee (Feb 13, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> I seriously need to join this challenge. I have so much stuff, I think I would get writer's cramp or carpel tunnel trying to list it all. erplexed My weird thing is I have this OCD thing, when I like something, I buy it in multiples.  I have virtually no will power, especially when it comes to cheapies. Plus, between brands changing formulas, stores discontinuing items, etc. I shop kinda based on fear and hoarding. Very scary. Plus throw in a bit on pj curiousity and you can imagine all the products at my house. erplexed
> 
> Just to give you a glimpse into my private BSS:
> 
> ...


 
Hey Priestess 

I have the 'multiples' problems too.  (but you have me beat dear lady.  7 bottles of Proclaim and 14 of the White Rain.  )

Welcome.


----------



## Tee (Feb 13, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I was just thinking that about some *silk worm dominican conditioner* in my pantry. Silk is the third to last ingredient. I can't believe I fell for that.
> 
> Next I'm working on the moisturizing conditioner that came w/ my pure protein. There's about 3-4 uses left.


 
I got "GOT" on that one too.


----------



## sareca (Feb 13, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I got "GOT" on that one too.


Oh good!  Wait... that didn't come out right.


----------



## Tee (Feb 13, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> Oh good! Wait... that didn't come out right.


 
giggles...I understand what you mean.  I guess I will use this for a pre poo also.


----------



## texasqt (Feb 13, 2007)

WELCOME Priestess - Glad to have you on board!


----------



## texasqt (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Ladies -

Here's a rule update:
When you buy a new product, buy SMALL just in case you don't like it.  I've never paid attention to sample sizes or even the smaller bottles.  I would always purchase the largest size because if I like it I won't have to return to the store so soon.  But now I'm thinking - what if I don't like it! Now its something I've wasted money on and I'm going to have to force myself to use it up or give it away.  Wasting $1 is better than wasting $10. 

So when trying out something new, just in case it may not work for you -
BUY SMALL!


----------



## Artemis (Feb 13, 2007)

I was in Eckerd's last night waiting on a Rx to get filled (it took an hr!!), and the PJ in me and I had a horrible fight!!


Me: I'm sorry, I have too many products! I can't buy anything else. Besides, I don't really want anything else b/c *ahem* we bought everything on the wish list this weekend, remember?!?

PJ: Yeah, but we can keep going...nobody will know. C'mon girl more conditioner, you can do it, hehe.

Me: Dangit PJ, we need a break! You're smotherin' me. Dame espacio lachen: )

PJ: What *****! You gon' be like that?!? I'm outta here!!! Holla at me when you tryna have some fun in the BSS!!!

*The moral of this story: Keep hope alive. Don't let the PJ tame you, tame that PJ!!! *


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Feb 13, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> I was in Eckerd's last night waiting on a Rx to get filled (it took an hr!!), and the PJ in me and I had a horrible fight!!
> 
> 
> Me: I'm sorry, I have too many products! I can't buy anything else. Besides, I don't really want anything else b/c *ahem* we bought everything on the wish list this weekend, remember?!?
> ...



Gurl you are toooooo funny.  I'm sitting here ROFLMBO


----------



## taraglam2 (Feb 13, 2007)

I need to use up soooo much stuff !  I really need to be actively doing this challenge.  Right now I soooo want to order some Nature's Gate Jojoba Conditioner and some Aubrey Organics Conditioners but I am going to be a "good girl" and use up what I have got---which is a ton of products !  *Looks like I will not be buying anything till 2008 or beyond !  YIKES !!!!!!*


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Feb 13, 2007)

I used up a bottle of Melaleuca Tea Tree shampoo, and a bottle of Gold Medal Intensive Herbal cond. yesterday.  Now I just have to give away or sell my 3 unopened bottles of shampoo, since I no longer want to use it.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 13, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Hey Priestess
> 
> I have the 'multiples' problems too. (but you have me beat dear lady. 7 bottles of Proclaim and 14 of the White Rain.  )
> 
> Welcome.


 
Hi Tee  

Ain't that multiples problem a kick in the head? It's like the old Calvin Klein ads, "Between love and madness lies OBSESSION!!"  

I've made up my mind, I'm going to return 4 bottles of the Proclaim. I have to, I like the conditioner very much, but I've found Aubrey's Honeysuckle Rose and I like that one better. I've gotta do everything I can to move this "stock." The thing of it is I don't wash my hair often enough to justify all these conditioners.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 13, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> WELCOME Priestess - Glad to have you on board!


 
Thanks Texas QT, I'm glad to be here.  I feel like I've joined Pjs Anonymous.  It was hard "coming out" but I'm glad I did.  Now I can begin the road to recovery.


----------



## Tee (Feb 13, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Hi Tee
> 
> Ain't that multiples problem a kick in the head? It's like the old Calvin Klein ads, "Between love and madness lies OBSESSION!!"
> 
> I've made up my mind, I'm going to return 4 bottles of the Proclaim. I have to, I like the conditioner very much, but I've found Aubrey's Honeysuckle Rose and I like that one better. I've gotta do everything I can to move this "stock." The thing of it is I don't wash my hair often enough to justify all these conditioners.


 
I wash more often now just to use up some of them.  Conditioners are my weakness!  I am Pre pooing and the whole 9 yards!

Why did I buy 4 bottle of the V05 Strawberries and Cream!  I had it bad!


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm late...but I am joining!!  

I found like 6 bottles of almost empty crap...so I mixed it all together.  So, in my liter of Nexxus Humectress I added the rest of my Mizani Hydrafuse conditioner.  I also added honey and some pure shea butter oil. I added 2 to 3 ounces of Keracare Humecto as well. I think i'll add a few tablespoons of Naturallady's Boundless Tresses as well.  That eliminated a lot of stuff in my bathroom, excellent idea y'all!!!  I'm glad that we did this because I don't think that those products actually do too much for my natural hair.  I'll be using it all as a DC or a pre-poo.


----------



## Tee (Feb 15, 2007)

LilChocolateMa said:
			
		

> I'm late...but I am joining!!
> 
> I found like 6 bottles of almost empty crap...so I mixed it all together. So, in my liter of Nexxus Humectress I added the rest of my Mizani Hydrafuse conditioner. I also added honey and some pure shea butter oil. I added 2 to 3 ounces of Keracare Humecto as well. I think i'll add a few tablespoons of Naturallady's Boundless Tresses as well. That eliminated a lot of stuff in my bathroom, excellent idea y'all!!! I'm glad that we did this because I don't think that those products actually do too much for my natural hair. *I'll be using it all as a DC or a pre-poo*.


 
Welcome!  I think that is a good idea. (bolded)


----------



## Tee (Feb 15, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Wish List
> 
> Natural Lady's Bountiful Tresses
> Chi Silk Fusion
> ...


 
This is a wonderful feeling.  I am cutting down the wish list again (and adding one product)

Natural Lady's BT (will replace the MTG I am almost finished with this.)  Replacing you see.  

So now I am left with on the Wish List is
*Chi Silk Fusion *
*Oyin Frank's Juice*
*Aveda BeCurly Cream.*

*Removing the Oyin Boo Par.  I have too much poo as is!*


----------



## texasqt (Feb 15, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> This is a wonderful feeling.  I am cutting down the wish list again (and adding one product)
> 
> Natural Lady's BT (will replace the MTG I am almost finished with this.)  Replacing you see.
> 
> ...




Girl you are making progress!!! Way to go! 

How are you liking the Chi - I've heard it being raved about and want to know should I add it to my wish list.


----------



## adw425 (Feb 15, 2007)

I haven't posted in this thread since the beginning of the challenge so I am just updating.  

Last night, I finished off my Herbal Essences Hello Hydration.  I mixed with honey and coconut milk and it just melted into my hair.  I did backslide and buy a liter of Phyto Organics Humectin on Ebay for $14.99 Sunday as I could no longer resist the powerful urge.  Last week, I bought Tresemme Silk Protein, but I was replacing what had run out.  

Currently, I have my big gallon of SalonCare that I dumped all of my miscellaneous conditioners in for CO washing.  (I cannot remember all that is in it, but my hair loves that stuff...).  I have about 100 ounces left.   

My moisture mix is two-third gone (two quart container) but my protein rich container (three quarts) of conditioner is 90 percent full as I just added a liter of Cabellina del Caballos to it and a liter of Duo Tex.  

Of my un-mixed stuff, I only have Lustrasilk olive oil cholesterol, a half jar of Queen Helene cholesterol, a bottle of Suave milk and honey and a liter of Back to Basics Ginger Therapy in addition to the Humectin and Silk Protein.  

Because I am CO washing practically daily and slathering conditioner on dry hair, I am using stuff up pretty quickly.  I am also not buying three or four new conditioners a week, so I am not feeling so overwhelmed that I will never use up all this stuff in my lifetime.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 15, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I was just thinking that about some silk worm dominican conditioner in my pantry. Silk is the third to last ingredient. I can't believe I fell for that.
> 
> *Next I'm working on the moisturizing conditioner that came w/ my pure protein. There's about 3-4 uses left*.



How do you like that conditioner.  I really like the way it smells.  i never re-purchased it though.  I still have some of the protein left.  I need to find some way to use that up.


----------



## Blessedhairgro (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm late getting in too but I gotta do this! I have too many hair care products to list. I have 2 big plastic bins in my closet and products on my dresser, in my downstairs bathroom cabinet under the sink and in my kitchen cabinet under the sink and I still feen for more. I've gotta stop myself! I too wash and condition more often to use this stuff up. so count me in.
Help me, Help me!


----------



## InquiringMind (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm coming out from hiding and joining the challenge.   I was a pj before LHCF but, now I definitely have too much stuff!!


----------



## Tee (Feb 15, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> Girl you are making progress!!! Way to go!
> 
> How are you liking the Chi - I've heard it being raved about and want to know should I add it to my wish list.


 
I need to Edit my post.  I haven't use the Chi.  It's one of the items left on my wish list.  That wish list is slowing getting smaller since I am finding so many other products in my stash that I love!

So I want to try the Chi.


----------



## Tee (Feb 15, 2007)

adw425 said:
			
		

> I haven't posted in this thread since the beginning of the challenge so I am just updating.
> 
> Last night, I finished off my Herbal Essences Hello Hydration. I mixed with honey and coconut milk and it just melted into my hair. I did backslide and buy a liter of Phyto Organics Humectin on Ebay for $14.99 Sunday as I could no longer resist the powerful urge. Last week, I bought Tresemme Silk Protein, but I was replacing what had run out.
> 
> ...


 
I know this feeling!


----------



## Tee (Feb 15, 2007)

InquiringMind said:
			
		

> I'm coming out from hiding and joining the challenge.  I was a pj before LHCF but, now I definitely have too much stuff!!


 
You know I giggled at you and blessedhairgrowth!  Coming out and admitting it is hard to do!!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm on my way to Sally's.......  but I promise to only get necessary items.  I need conditioning caps, a hand mirror (broke mine), some hair accessories, and some moisturizer.  I think that's all that I need.  Wish me luck ladies.


----------



## Tee (Feb 15, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> I'm on my way to Sally's....... but I promise to only get necessary items. I need conditioning caps, a hand mirror (broke mine), some hair accessories, and some moisturizer. I think that's all that I need. Wish me luck ladies.


 
How did you do at Sally's today???


----------



## Tee (Feb 15, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> This is a wonderful feeling. I am cutting down the wish list again (and adding one product)
> 
> Natural Lady's BT (will replace the MTG I am almost finished with this.) Replacing you see.
> 
> ...


 
I took a whiff of the Chi Silk today in Walgreens and it wasn't impressive.  I think I will get the Bio Silk for a replacement instead of the Chi Silk.  Any ladies use the Bio Silk?   Plus you get more Bio Silk for your money.  In Walgreens, the Chi is a 2oz bottle for 13.99.  The Bio Silk is a 2.5oz bottle for 12.99.  More product and a buck less for Bio Silk.  My last hair stylist raved about Bio Silk.  I want to know what the ladies here think of it before i buy it.  TIA


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm a late entry, but I need in on this!  I'm new to the forum and have added at least 9 new products to my stash since joining the boards!!    I think I've found my staples, so now its time to just use them up!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Feb 15, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> How did you do at Sally's today???




Wellllll......Okay, so I bought the mirror, moisturizer, and cond. caps.  Then I saw a few things that I needed, but hadn't planned to buy on this trip.  So my additional purchases were Mane 'n Tail Barrier Heat Protectant, WGO, Dr M's Temple and Nape Balm, and a Denman brush.


----------



## Tee (Feb 15, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> Wellllll......Okay, so I bought the mirror, moisturizer, and cond. caps. Then I saw a few things that I needed, but hadn't planned to buy on this trip. So my additional purchases were Mane 'n Tail Barrier Heat Protectant, WGO, Dr M's Temple and Nape Balm, and a Denman brush.


 
I love my Denman Brush!  Let me know how the Heat Protectant work out for you.  (and the temple balm.)


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 15, 2007)

Okay, I used the last of my Proclaim Cholesterol on my moms pre-poo tonight, and I'm almost finished with my Pantene Restoratives Breakage Defense Spray. 

2 products down, about 100 more products to go...


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 16, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> Okay, I used the last of my Proclaim Cholesterol on my moms pre-poo tonight, and I'm almost finished with my Pantene Restoratives Breakage Defense Spray.
> 
> *2 products down*, about 100 more products to go...


 
Okay, I am mildly ashamed to say that the 2 products I finished last night have been replaced by two new ones I bought today.

I went to the bss and Jewels to get some headbands, clips, and some scissors (which I got) and on the way to the register, I passed the new V05 products. I couldn't pass up new V05 scents. I only got the conditioner though, even thoughI wanted the shampoos too. I got Grapefruit Mandarin Splash and Nectarine Orange Surge.

So back into rehab I go.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Feb 16, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I love my Denman Brush!  Let me know how the Heat Protectant work out for you.  (and the temple balm.)



My Denman is replacing a knock off that's falling apart.  It's going to be awhile before I use the Heat Protectant.  I'll let you know about it, and the Temple Balm.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 18, 2007)

Finished my bottle of Luster's Pink RevitaLEX conditioner the other day and updated my hard copy list. Going to Sally's tomorrow to just "look."


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 18, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> Finished my bottle of Luster's Pink RevitaLEX conditioner the other day and updated my hard copy list. *Going to Sally's tomorrow to just "look."*


 
Girl please, I know how that goes!  Don't take me there, TEMPTATION ISLAND!


----------



## january noir (Feb 18, 2007)

I haven't officially joined this challenge, but I have been on a quest to curb my buying and use up the things I have.

I recently gave away my slightly used *Ojon Rituals "Try Me" Kit* to my sister who wanted it for her birthday.

I am just about finished up the jar of *QP Elasta Mango Butter*

I am just about finished the jar of *Qhemets Biologics Sidr Tree Butter Balm* (I will replace this)

I am on my second bottle of *SURGE Plus 14*

Will finish my *Vadik Herbs Ayurvedic Amla Hair Oil* this week (replacement bottle on the way)

I have almost used up the 2 bottles of *Nexxus Humectress* (replaced with the *Phyto Organics Humectin*)

I don't have half as many products as some of you, but I have enough to say "WHOA!   This has got to stop!"  The cabinets in *both* of my bathrooms are beginning to overflow and I don't like clutter at all!

I am trying but, I just purchased the *NTM Silk Touch Leave-in Cream* and the *NTM Healing Serum* and the *NTM Daily Conditioner* (green label) from my sister's job (she works for the company that makes the stuff  ).  2 weeks ago I happened to be at Costco and purchased the 33oz bottle of *Dove Moisturizing Conditioner*.  I like it!  I have been using it to rinse out my henna/amla/cassia treatments.


----------



## texasqt (Feb 18, 2007)

Cleve_gryl said:
			
		

> I'm a late entry, but I need in on this!  I'm new to the forum and have added at least 9 new products to my stash since joining the boards!!    I think I've found my staples, so now its time to just use them up!




Welcome! Welcome! Welcome!  I think this is an ongoing challenge for many of us so there's no start or end date to it. You just have to Use It Up!


----------



## texasqt (Feb 18, 2007)

january noir said:
			
		

> I haven't officially joined this challenge, but I have been on a quest to curb my buying and use up the things I have.
> 
> I recently gave away my slightly used *Ojon Rituals "Try Me" Kit* to my sister who wanted it for her birthday.
> 
> ...



Hey January_Noir   I'm going to add you as our unofficial member 
Your heading in the right direction!


----------



## january noir (Feb 18, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> Hey January_Noir  I'm going to add you as our unofficial member
> Your heading in the right direction!


 
Thanks Babe! .  I am pitiful... just _thinking_ about purchasing Silicon Mix and Lacio Lacio.


----------



## texasqt (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, after having to battle with breakage, shedding and dry hair this week, I made a trip to Beauty Depot to pick up Mizani's H20 Nightime treatment that was recommended here.  I realized a little to late that I had a protein overload from using the Big Aphogee, not DCing properly, using Infusium leave-in (more protein), blowdrying, flat ironing...need I say anything else.

Anyways, I brought the Mizani on Wednesday and used it each night since, and there was no change in my hair.  Still breaking all over. Saturday, I finally co-washed and that did the trick so ......I TOOK THAT BABY BACK AND GOT MY $20 RETURNED!!!  This was my first time ever returning a product that I didn't like!!!   I don't know why I've never done this before!


----------



## Tee (Feb 18, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> My Denman is replacing a knock off that's falling apart. It's going to be awhile before I use the Heat Protectant. I'll let you know about it, and the Temple Balm.


 
You sound like me.  I know it will be a while before I get to ust any heat protectant so I wont really have a fit over that one.  lol.  

Thanks and I will stay tuned.  I know it might take some time before you can really see growth from the Temple Balm.


----------



## Tee (Feb 18, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Girl please, I know how that goes! Don't take me there, TEMPTATION ISLAND!


 
Yeah B_phlyy....I had to giggle at the going to Sally's *to look* statement.  You tickle me lady.  That place is Temptation Island.


----------



## texasqt (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's my product update!

*Shampoos*
Aphogee for Damaged Hair (P)
CON for Dry...(M)
Pantene Clarifying (?)

*Conditioners*
Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor (P) - *Staple*
Aphogee Balance Moisturizer (M)  IS THIS GOOD FOR ANYTHING?
Motions Protein Reconstructor (P)
CON Nourishing (M) - *Staple*
half jar of Dynasty Protein Reconstructor (P) 
Suave Tropical Coconut (M)  ALL GONE!!! Going to try the Aphogee Balancing as a replacement before buying again
Sunsilk Straight Out (?)
KeraCare Humecto (M)  ALL GONE!!!
Aphogee Protein Treatment (P) -*only going to use around relaxing*
1 ORS Paks

*Leave Ins & Setting Lotions*
Infusium 23 Regular
Doo Groo Leave In
Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave In *Really liking this*
Lottabody Setting Lotion
BB Foaming Wrap Lotion  ALL GONE!!! * Replaced with Motions Foaming Wrap Lotion*- its a tie between the two.  I think the BB is healthier but I like the motions for some reason

*Heat Protectants*
911 Heat Protector Spray
911 Heat Protector Creme
WonderGro Pressing Oil
Dudley's Creme Press
Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide
Smooth N Shine Sleek Results

*Growth Aides*
WGHO
Lenzi's Request  Gave to sis so I can give OMTG a month's chance.  *I miss it already!!!*
Endless Tressess (Odorless MTG)
Dynasty SuperGro 
Surge Plus 14 
Surge Woogee Cream forgot I had - way in the back of the cabinet!!!

*Greases, Moisturizers, & Oils*
Hot Six Oil 
Ije Oil
ORS Carrot Oil
KeraCare Creme Hairdress Threw away and purchased ORS Olive Oil in bottle  I forgot about the mango butter! 

*Gels*
Smooth n Shine Conditioning Gel Firm Hold
Smooth n Shine Conditioning Gel Super Hold
Smooth n Shine Conditioning Styling Gel

_*So my recent purchases have only been the Motions Foam Wrap Lotion and the ORS Olive Oil in the bottle. I'm really figuring out what works well with my hair.  Just somebody please pray I don't substitute products with accessories and appliances...I want a new flat iron, blowdryer, and more snap-on magnetic rollers!!! My roller set Saturday came out the bomb - plus it was quick and easy not having to worry about getting the clips in tight!!!*_


----------



## Tee (Feb 18, 2007)

january noir said:
			
		

> I haven't officially joined this challenge, but I have been on a quest to curb my buying and use up the things I have.
> 
> I recently gave away my slightly used *Ojon Rituals "Try Me" Kit* to my sister who wanted it for her birthday.
> 
> ...


 
Sonja, you seem to be on the right path!  Way to go and narrow down your products! Come and officially join. PJs in reform love company!


----------



## Tee (Feb 18, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> Well, after having to battle with breakage, shedding and dry hair this week, I made a trip to Beauty Depot to pick up Mizani's H20 Nightime treatment that was recommended here. I realized a little to late that I had a protein overload from using the Big Aphogee, not DCing properly, using Infusium leave-in (more protein), blowdrying, flat ironing...need I say anything else.
> 
> Anyways, I brought the *Mizani *on Wednesday and used it each night since, and there was no change in my hair. Still breaking all over. Saturday, I finally co-washed and that did the trick so ......I TOOK THAT BABY BACK AND GOT MY $20 RETURNED!!! This was my first time ever returning a product that I didn't like!!!  *I don't know why I've never done this before! *


 
I ask my self the SAME thing!  Sorry it didnt work for you but I am glad you got your money back!  And better than that, I so happy you stopped the breakage!


----------



## Tee (Feb 18, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> Here's my product update!
> *Growth Aides*
> WGHO
> Lenzi's Request Gave to sis so I can give OMTG a month's chance. *I miss it already!!!*
> ...


 
You know it's bad when you just can't 'start'  putting a list together.  I just cant do it in fear of how long it will be!  lol.

Snap on Magnetic rollers.............Can you show me a picture of these?  BlackBarbie has me thinking I can work out this darn rollerset thing!  giggles.  I will have to buy rollers.  I know mine are too small.  I will have a curly sue curls with them.

Boundiful Tresses (OMTG)......did you get the scented or none scented?  Can you tell any growth yet or is it still to early to tell??  I am almost finished with the lat of the MTG so I am overjoyed to be replacing it with BT.


----------



## texasqt (Feb 18, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> You know it's bad when you just can't 'start'  putting a list together.  I just cant do it in fear of how long it will be!  lol.
> 
> Snap on Magnetic rollers.............Can you show me a picture of these?  BlackBarbie has me thinking I can work out this darn rollerset thing!  giggles.  I will have to buy rollers.  I know mine are too small.  I will have a curly sue curls with them.
> 
> Boundiful Tresses (OMTG)......did you get the scented or none scented?  Can you tell any growth yet or is it still to early to tell??  I am almost finished with the lat of the MTG so I am overjoyed to be replacing it with BT.









I've had a brand new set of small rollers for a while but I never used them because I thought the attachment would make marks in the hair and make it look crinkled but this was not even the case! I did not have any problems with using them.

What kind of rollers does BlackBarbie use?

I've been using OMTG for about two weeks now and I can't tell.  However, my ng is very soft. I'm going to give it 2 more weeks because I definitely experienced growth with LR in 1 month. I'm going to give OMTG a chance because it could just be that I'm addicted to the LR itchies!!!


----------



## taraglam2 (Feb 18, 2007)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> I need to use up soooo much stuff !  I really need to be actively doing this challenge.  Right now I soooo want to order some Nature's Gate Jojoba Conditioner and some Aubrey Organics Conditioners but I am going to be a "good girl" and use up what I have got---which is a ton of products !  *Looks like I will not be buying anything till 2008 or beyond !  YIKES !!!!!!*



I conditioner washed my hair like every other day since I joined this challenge in hopes of using up my collection of hair products.  

*So far I have used up :*
LeKair Cholesterol Conditioner
JOICO Moisture Recovery Conditioner
JASON Sea Kelp Conditioner *[ Had 3 bottles now down to 2 ]*
PAUL MITCHELL The Detangler
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner *(Had 2 bottles now down to 1)*

I cleaned out my hair care stash under my sink and found some PANTENE Restoratives Anti-Breakage Shampoo and Conditioner-- I plan on using these 2 items up next.

I stopped by Eckerd's Saturday morning and picked up one of my staples, NTM Daily Deep Conditioner.


----------



## january noir (Feb 18, 2007)

OK Texasqt and Letitia - I'm IN! Here is my latest inventory...


*Shampoos*
Nexxus AloeRid
Nexxus Therappe Luxury Moisturizing 
CrÃ¨me of Nature for fine, limp hair
ORS Creamy Aloe 
Lâ€™Oreal Natureâ€™s Therapy Mega Moisture Nurturing
SURGE Power Wash

*Conditioners*
Nexxus Humectress
Nexxus Kherphix (2 bottles)
Dove Moisturizing Conditioner
VO5 Champagne Kisses
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Active Soothing Conditioner
Lustrasilk Herbal Liquid Cholesterol Deep Conditioning
ORS Hair Mayonnaise Treatment
Aveda Sap Moss Nourishing Concentrate

*Moisturizers*
Qhemet Biologics Sidr Tree Butter Balm
QP Elasta Mango Butter Moisturizer
Jane Carter Solution Nourish & Shine
Profectiv MegaGrowth
Oyin Whipped Pudding
Black nâ€™ Sassy CrÃ¨me Shine
SURGE Woojee Cream
Dove Sheer Moisture Leave-in Replenishing Mist
Neutrogena Silk Touch Leave-in Cream
Lusterâ€™s S-Curl No Drip Activator Moisturizer

*Hair/Scalp Stimulants*
Dr. Miracles Anti-Breakage Strengthening Cream
Dr. Miracles Temple & Nape Gro Balm
SURGE Ultra Max
SURGE Plus 14 Revitalizing Spray
Lenziâ€™s Request

*Oils/Pomades/Hair Sheen/Serums and â€œOtherâ€*
Dabur Amla Lite
Dabur Vatika Oil
Vadik Herb Ayurvedic Amla Hair Oil
Hot 6 Oil
SURGE Lotion Motion #9
Wild Growth Hair Oil
Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade
Neutrogena Healing Shine Serum
Aveda Perfume Brilliant Humectant Pomade
Profectiv Strength N Shine Spray
Perfect for Perms Oil Sheen Spray
TCB Naturals Hair and Scalp Conditioner
Lottabody Setting Lotion (2 bottles)
Infusium 23 Leave-in Treatment (Original)

*Henna/Amla/Cassia and related supplies*
200 g Henna
200 g Indigo
100 g Cassia
100 g Amla Powder
1 box of Pectin (from grocery store)
5 bags of Pectin from Mehandi
1 bag of CMC
5 bags of Lavendar buds
20 Carrot Bags


----------



## Stationwagon (Feb 18, 2007)

saqqara said:
			
		

> What did you think about the kynk hair honey?



It was ok, but I am not sure if I will purchase the larger size. I'm trying to cut down on internet orders.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's a thought...everytime you're tempted to splurge or by something, post the item(s) with the prices...You'll see how much you're spending on products every week, month!!

Today, I returned a bottle of Elasta Silk heat protectant (smelled like straight alcohol) and picked up a trial sized bottle of Fantasia IC heat serum in its place. 79 cents


----------



## january noir (Feb 18, 2007)

Cleve_gryl said:
			
		

> Here's a thought...everytime you're tempted to splurge or by something, post the item(s) with the prices...You'll see how much you're spending on products every week, month!!
> 
> Today, I returned a bottle of Elasta Silk heat protectant (smelled like straight alcohol) and picked up a trial sized bottle of Fantasia IC heat serum in its place. 79 cents


 
GREAT IDEA!:scratchch


----------



## Tee (Feb 18, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> I've had a brand new set of small rollers for a while but I never used them because I thought the attachment would make marks in the hair and make it look crinkled but this was not even the case! I did not have any problems with using them.
> 
> What kind of rollers does BlackBarbie use?
> 
> I've been using OMTG for about two weeks now and I can't tell. However, my ng is very soft. I'm going to give it 2 more weeks because I definitely experienced growth with LR in 1 month. I'm going to give OMTG a chance because it could just be that I'm addicted to the LR itchies!!!


 
Okay, I have some pink rollers like this.  I am sure they are smaller than the black rollers.  BB is using the magnetic rollers with the silver clips.  I still can't rollerset yet so I will be doing a lot of practicing!  lol (I would think the attachment would leave marks on the hair also.  thanks for letting me know it does not.)  To be honest, all my rollers are to small.  I didnt know what I was doing back then when I got those YEARS ago!

Let me know on your OMTG progress.  I cant wait to get this.  I think I will just stick with the Oderless formula since I dont know what Green Tea smells like! lol


----------



## Tee (Feb 18, 2007)

january noir said:
			
		

> OK Texasqt and Letitia - I'm IN! Here is my latest inventory...
> 
> 
> *Shampoos*
> ...


 
Alright!!   Welcome aboard!  You all are going to make me break down and make that darn list also.


----------



## Tee (Feb 18, 2007)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> I conditioner washed my hair like every other day since I joined this challenge in hopes of using up my collection of hair products.
> 
> *So far I have used up :*
> LeKair Cholesterol Conditioner
> ...


 
Way to go!  I have wanted to try the Honeysuckle Rose.  Right now, I can't think about it.  I have to many conditioners now.


----------



## Tee (Feb 18, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Cleve_gryl
> Here's a thought...everytime you're tempted to splurge or by something, post the item(s) with the prices...You'll see how much you're spending on products every week, month!!
> 
> ...



I think this is a good idea also!


----------



## texasqt (Feb 18, 2007)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> I conditioner washed my hair like every other day since I joined this challenge in hopes of using up my collection of hair products.



Hey taraglam21 - How is the co-wash increase treating your hair?


----------



## texasqt (Feb 18, 2007)

january noir said:
			
		

> OK Texasqt and Letitia - I'm IN! Here is my latest inventory...
> 
> 
> *Shampoos*
> ...




GIRL YOU REALLY HAVE SOME GOOD STUFF!!! Looks like you have your own BSS at home too!


----------



## texasqt (Feb 18, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Okay, I have some pink rollers like this.  I am sure they are smaller than the black rollers.  BB is using the magnetic rollers with the silver clips.  I still can't rollerset yet so I will be doing a lot of practicing!  lol (I would think the attachment would leave marks on the hair also.  thanks for letting me know it does not.)  To be honest, all my rollers are to small.  I didnt know what I was doing back then when I got those YEARS ago!
> 
> Let me know on your OMTG progress.  I cant wait to get this.  I think I will just stick with the Oderless formula since I dont know what Green Tea smells like! lol



I would suggest getting the Green Tea, unless you want to add your own oil.  The odorless is not completely odorless. To me it has a strong sulfur smell.  I had to add peppermint oil to mine.  All of the ladies who ordered the Green Tea one have stated that they love the smell.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 18, 2007)

I am proud to say that my products are all gone!!!!!!

  

I packed up everything else that I don't use and haven't considered using in the last month and I gave it away today. My sister came to town to work on her wedding plans and I gave her my products. She doesn't really have time to shop for hair stuff so I gave her anough conditioner to last the reat of the year. All I have left are the things I use on a monthly basis. 

Can I go shopping now


----------



## january noir (Feb 18, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:
			
		

> I am proud to say that my products are all gone!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
       That was a quick way to get rid of your stuff!  What will you buy now?


----------



## january noir (Feb 18, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> GIRL YOU REALLY HAVE SOME GOOD STUFF!!! Looks like you have your own BSS at home too!


 
Thanks Texasqt. That's why I need to USE IT UP!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 19, 2007)

I love this thread, I really feel like I'm around people who really understand me.   

I did stick to my word and returned 4 bottles of Proclaim conditioner, I still have 3 1/2 bottles left so I'm cool. However, I did pick up 2 bottles of Wella Regeneral tho.  

Tonight I self-relaxed and had a wonderful evening of "Using it UP!  I finished the following:

bottle of Hollywood Beauty Castor oil, Wella Regeneral, Proclaim Neutralizing shampoo, 1 1/2 tubes of Motions Moisture Plus, Rusk Smoother and a tub of Silk Elements lye relaxer.   

It's nights like these that make me feel as tho I'm earning my pj keep.


----------



## january noir (Feb 19, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> I love this thread, I really feel like I'm around people who really understand me.
> 
> I did stick to my word and returned 4 bottles of Proclaim conditioner, I still have 3 1/2 bottles left so I'm cool. However, I did pick up 2 bottles of Wella Regeneral tho.
> 
> ...


 
CONGRATS KIDDO!  AHHHHH, the sound of *EMPTY* containers being tossed in the trash...


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 19, 2007)

january noir said:
			
		

> CONGRATS KIDDO! AHHHHH, the sound of *EMPTY* containers being tossed in the trash...


 
Awww, thanks January Noir.  Plus, I make sure I recycle too!


----------



## Tee (Feb 19, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> I* love this thread, I really feel like I'm around people who really understand me.  That's right!!!   *
> **I noticed that white Text below too. giggles!*
> 
> I did stick to my word and returned 4 bottles of Proclaim conditioner, I still have 3 1/2 bottles left so I'm cool. However, I did pick up 2 bottles of Wella Regeneral tho.
> ...


 
Way to go Priestess! You used up a good amount of products.  You go Self Relaxer!  That is a huge accomplishment!  :yah:


----------



## taraglam2 (Feb 19, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Way to go!  I have wanted to try the Honeysuckle Rose.  Right now, I can't think about it.  I have to many conditioners now.



Thanks for the support Letitia !   That Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Moisturizing Conditioner is all that.  Makes my hair moisturized, manageable and smoothe.  It had been on my wish list for over a year and I finally purchased some right before Christmas.  I have a lot of conditioners as well.  This challenge is helping me get things right and get back down to my staples.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 19, 2007)

Okay, so last night, I finished up a bottle of Suave Naturals Fresh Berry Smoothie coditioner and got rid of most of my sample of Pantene Ice Shine Conditioner. I'll probably finish the rest of it tonight.

This morning I went to Sally's and while I did linger and look at quite a few products, I only bought what I absolutely needed, which was a mixing bowl and a tint brush.


----------



## adw425 (Feb 19, 2007)

I went to Walmart at lunch as I haven't been in over two months and it is R E A L L Y slow at work today.  In the hair section, I did well only buying the Dove leave-in luminizing mist (I have been to six or seven places and cannot find the Dove leave-in sheer moisture mist anywhere) and a really beautiful ponytail holder with jet beads -- until I looked down.  They had the one liter sizes of Aussie Moist and Aussie Mega conditioners with the pump on the bottom self for a dollar each.  What was a PJ to do?


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 19, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Way to go Priestess! You used up a good amount of products. You go Self Relaxer! That is a huge accomplishment! :yah:


 
Your so funny, Letitia, you know all my pj secrets! Thanks for the encouragement!  

Today I even returned 2 more conditioners and I am almost finished with a tube of Vitapointe (which I love BTW.) The scary thing is although I am using up products or returning them I still find myself thinking about my next purchases that I want to get.


----------



## sassyhair (Feb 19, 2007)

Today I felt motivated and emptied many bottles of shampoo into one bottle and my condtioners together. I got rid of probably 8 bottles of stuff. I have a ways to go but I listed a lot of stuff in the exchange section. Hopefully I can get rid of the more full stuff that way, if not I will just give it to family. Once I do that I am on the road to success!


----------



## Tee (Feb 19, 2007)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the support Letitia !  That Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Moisturizing Conditioner is all that. Makes my hair moisturized, manageable and smoothe. It had been on my wish list for over a year and I finally purchased some right before Christmas. I have a lot of conditioners as well. This challenge is helping me get things right and get back down to my staples.


 
You are welcome lady! I have had my eye on this one for a long time.  Thanks for the review.  Too bad conditioners are my 'crack'!  I have tons of them and I know it will be a good minute before I can use it up!  It might have to stay on my list for year too!


----------



## Tee (Feb 19, 2007)

adw425 said:
			
		

> I went to Walmart at lunch as I haven't been in over two months and it is R E A L L Y slow at work today. In the hair section, I did well only buying the Dove leave-in luminizing mist (I have been to six or seven places and cannot find the Dove leave-in sheer moisture mist anywhere) and a really beautiful ponytail holder with jet beads -- until I looked down. They had the one liter sizes of Aussie Moist and Aussie Mega conditioners with the pump on the bottom self for a dollar each. What was a PJ to do?


 
You did good since you couldn't find it anywhere else.  I really love this product!  

*You know you had me laughing about Aussie.  Bad Bad Adw!


----------



## adw425 (Feb 20, 2007)

I know, Letitia, but my gosh, THEY WERE $1.00 EACH FOR A LITER!  

I mix up conditioners and give to my colleagues on occasion and one of them asked me for more yesterday, so I filled up a 20 ounce bottle and happily gave it away this morning.  My other colleague got jealous, so now I have to bring her some tomorrow so that almost balances things out again...sort of (smile)...


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 20, 2007)

adw425 said:
			
		

> I went to Walmart at lunch as I haven't been in over two months and it is R E A L L Y slow at work today.  In the hair section, I did well only buying the Dove leave-in luminizing mist (I have been to six or seven places and cannot find the Dove leave-in sheer moisture mist anywhere) and a really beautiful ponytail holder with jet beads -- until I looked down.  *They had the one liter sizes of Aussie Moist and Aussie Mega conditioners with the pump on the bottom self for a dollar each.*  What was a PJ to do?



I these being discontinued?  My local Giant had them on clearance for 50% off this past weekend.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 20, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I these being discontinued? My local Giant had them on clearance for 50% off this past weekend.


 
I don't think their being dscontinued, but they do come in different bottles now, so maybe they don't want people to be confused and they're getting rid of the old bottles.


----------



## Tee (Feb 20, 2007)

adw425 said:
			
		

> I know, Letitia, but my gosh, THEY WERE $1.00 EACH FOR A LITER!
> 
> I mix up conditioners and give to my colleagues on occasion and one of them asked me for more yesterday, so I filled up a 20 ounce bottle and happily gave it away this morning. My other colleague got jealous, so now I have to bring her some tomorrow so that almost balances things out again...sort of (smile)...


 
Okay, you get a pass.  giggles.  That is nice of you to do!  Plus, that is a 'steal of deal'!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 20, 2007)

I just had a wonderful "use it up" moment.  I emptied 4 bottles of partially used conditioners into an empty cholesterol tub.  Combined, the conditioners are just perfect for my next pre-poo.  What a feeling of accomplishment this gives!  

YAY, Just Use it Up, y'all!


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 20, 2007)

I used some stuff up!

I had eight 1 oz. packets of Cabots Protein Pac.  I emptied them all into one container and gave myself a prepoo treatment with them tonight.  My hair has been screaming for protein so this was perfect.  

Also, I had some Yaky professional Leave in spray left over from my braids.  I finished that off tonight as well.

Also, I started on that Mane and Tail shampoo that I bought about a month ago and never used.

Feels good.


----------



## Tee (Feb 21, 2007)

I finished up a jar of Cream Hairdress (I have 2 or 3 waiting in reserve) and a bottle of Dove Moisture Mist Spray today!    I am going to finish up a jar of Mango butter this week.  (I have about 2 more in reserve.)


I am going to get some Mizani Night Cream for breakage.  (Dont have anything like this in my stash)
Some Serum maybe.  (I plan to maxiglide in a about 3 weeks to check my progress.)


----------



## growthbyforce (Feb 22, 2007)

Can I join??????? I have some no no products from my pre LHCF days. They have mineral oil ingredients and stuff, should I still use these up too? I think I will and just not buy them again, what do y'all think?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Feb 22, 2007)

I am working on my stuff but nothing is finished yet. I do have bottles of Surge and Infusium 23 which are to strong proteins for my natural hair. I am giving them to my friend who is relaxed


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 22, 2007)

So last night I did an intensive deep conditioning co wash and used all of the following samples.

Silk Elements Revive and Restore Hair Mayonnaise 
Roux Mendex 
Elasta QP Intense Fortifying Hair Treatment 
Silk Elements Revive and Restore Repair Masque 

I also threw out the last of my Nexxus Headress because it was making my hair hard.


----------



## Tee (Feb 22, 2007)

growthbyforce said:
			
		

> Can I join??????? I have some no no products from my pre LHCF days. They have mineral oil ingredients and stuff, should I still use these up too? I think I will and just not buy them again, what do y'all think?


 
Hi,   Of course you can join!  Some no no products that just doesnt do anything for your hair are worth trashing.  Now, with that being said, I have a few products that are no no according to _LHCF laws_ but my hair loves them.   I now just listen to my hair.  I try not to use many products with Mineral Oil.  If they work and my hair love them, I use them.  I will NOT put anything with Mineral Oil on my scalp.  So listen to your hair and welcome aboard.


----------



## Tee (Feb 22, 2007)

cutiebe2 said:
			
		

> I am working on my stuff but nothing is finished yet. I do have bottles of Surge and Infusium 23 which are to strong proteins for my natural hair. I am giving them to my friend who is relaxed


 
It takes me awhile to finish up products also.  You are on the right path.  Just wait to that first empy jar/bottle hit the trash can!


----------



## sassyhair (Feb 22, 2007)

I just made a list of products that I plan to purchase, and across from the product I listed a product that I have to use up b4 I purchase. I think this will work for me.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 22, 2007)

I finally got a chance to see what products I need to use up, it's not as bad as I taught.

1.ALter Ego Garlic Oil Treatment
2.Nacidit Mixed COnditioner
3. Herbal Essences Moisturizing Shampoo
4. Back to Basics Moisturizing Poo
5. ORS Olive OIl Lotion
6. Loreals' LUST Mango Hot oil
7. Razac's PHC hot oil treatment
8.Elucence Moisturizing Conditioner
9.Salerm 21 Leave-in Treatment
10. Stars Lacio Lacio Leave-in Treatment

Here's a list of the stuff I'd like to get

1. BBD Shampoo/Stretch
2. Mizani Nite time moisturizing lotion
3. Mizani's Thermasmooth line (poo, con, serum)
4.Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor
5. Pibbs 514 dome dryer

Stuff I will be reordering/Staples

DHD Shampoos and Conditioners
ORS replenishing Conditioner
Elasta Mango Butter
Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme
Giovanni Direct leave-in


----------



## sassyhair (Feb 22, 2007)

I have an almost full bottle of bbd shampoo and a jar with a few uses of stretch I am trying to get rid of.


----------



## LABETT (Feb 22, 2007)

I plan to trash a whole bin of hair products I never use that has been taking up space in my storage cabinet most of these products I found on sale and never used.Mostly conditioners and styling products.
I have not been to hair meeting in awhile.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 22, 2007)

I bought (3) products yesterday - Motions Moisture Plus Con, Redken Heavy Cream, and Silicon Mix - but used up other (6) others last weekend - so I guess I'm still doing good!


----------



## taraglam2 (Feb 23, 2007)

Just finished up and tossed a bottle of Nature's Gate Jojoba Conditioner.  Currently doing a deep conditioning treatment on dry hair with it. (Have 2 more brand new full bottles in stash)  Slowly getting my PJ stash down---very slowly.


----------



## texasqt (Feb 23, 2007)

Confession...I ordered some more Lenzi's before completing my OMTG 
I was going through withdrawals  and couldn't take it anymore.  I really like OMTG, it makes my ng more manageable but I KNOW Lenzi's works for me so I whipped out my debit card and ordered it.  I ordered not one, but two jars.  However, since I like OMTG for what it does to my ng and I like Lenzi's for growth I'm going to incorporate both in my regimen.  Neither will go unused nor collect dust - I promise 


SIDENOTE: I don't know what ya'll been doing to Ms. Sue but I just ordered Wednesday night and I got my jars a few minutes ago at work


----------



## january noir (Feb 23, 2007)

It's just been a couple of days since I joined the challenge and ALREADY fell off :fallenang the wagon .

I haven't finished anything yet but I purchased a few things today.  I had to.  It's the PJ in me... *and* the fact that I found a broken patch of hair
in my crown area .  

I needed a "Hair" band-aid...


----------



## sassyhair (Feb 23, 2007)

I now have help from the bf to use up my products. I put out the ones he should use on his head and he handles it from there. I am trying to get his hair right as well as mine. Double duty!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 23, 2007)

Finished up my Sunsilk Anti-Poof and Hydra TLC conditioners last night. Thinking about throwing out my Silk Elements leave-in because I think it's drying my hair out. Maybe a few more trys with it this weekend.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 23, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> Finished up my Sunsilk Anti-Poof and Hydra TLC conditioners last night. *Thinking about throwing out my Silk Elements leave-in because I think it's drying my hair out. Maybe a few more trys with it this weekend.*


 
Hey B Phlyy, do you use it on dry hair or wet?  I use mine almost exclusively on wet hair since it's high cone.  

ETA:  Wait a minute, if you don't like it you can always take it back to Sally's.  Without a receipt you can still exchange it for something else, with the receipt you can get a refund.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 23, 2007)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> I now have help from the bf to use up my products. I put out the ones he should use on his head and he handles it from there. I am trying to get his hair right as well as mine. Double duty!


 
I give stuff to my husband too.  He is an important player in my personal Use it Up challenge.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 23, 2007)

LABETT said:
			
		

> I plan to trash a whole bin of hair products I never use that has been taking up space in my storage cabinet most of these products I found on sale and never used.Mostly conditioners and styling products.
> I have not been to hair meeting in awhile.


 
Unused items can be given to a women's shelter in your area.  I love taking stuff there, they really appreciate it.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok, ladies I really do need help. I PROMISED myself that I would not buy anything but today I bought 2 bottles of Sunsilk "No Major Problems" Shampoo.  It was on clearance for $2.99 and I had a few $1 off coupons. I had to get it. The ingredients look like this would be a good clarifying shampoo for hard water users like myself.  It has Citric acid and Tetrasodium EDTA in it.  I am so weak for a sale.


----------



## sassyhair (Feb 23, 2007)

B_phlyy I noticed the same thing about the silk elements leave-in. I noticed when used on wet hair the comb glided through but when dried my hair looked very dull and had no movement. On dry hair it made my hair feel dry and brittle.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 23, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Ok, ladies I really do need help. I PROMISED myself that I would not buy anything but today I bought 2 bottles of Sunsilk "No Major Problems" Shampoo. It was on clearance for $2.99 and I had a few $1 off coupons. I had to get it. The ingredients look like this would be a good clarifying shampoo for hard water users like myself. It has Citric acid and Tetrasodium EDTA in it. I am so weak for a sale.


 
It's okay Honeydew, it happens. I got an e-mail from the vendor Sareca has used for indigo, he got some back in stock, plus he also had Jamilla on sale so I just, er um, well you get the idea.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 23, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Hey B Phlyy, do you use it on dry hair or wet? I use mine almost exclusively on wet hair since it's high cone.
> 
> ETA: Wait a minute, if you don't like it you can always take it back to Sally's. Without a receipt you can still exchange it for something else, with the receipt you can get a refund.


 
I use it on my hair right after I finish towel blotting a little. May be my natural hair doesn't like it, because it worked great when my hair was newly relaxed. And I can't take it back because I bought it in like October and I've already used almost half of it.


----------



## Tee (Feb 23, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> Confession...I ordered some more Lenzi's before completing my OMTG
> I was going through withdrawals  and couldn't take it anymore. I really like OMTG, it makes my ng more manageable but I KNOW Lenzi's works for me so I whipped out my debit card and ordered it.  I ordered not one, but two jars. However, since I like OMTG for what it does to my ng and I like Lenzi's for growth I'm going to incorporate both in my regimen. Neither will go unused nor collect dust - I promise
> 
> 
> SIDENOTE: I* don't know what ya'll been doing to Ms. Sue but I just ordered Wednesday night and I got my jars a few minutes ago at work*


 
giggles.  I had the exact same experience  with Ms. Sue.  I had NO problems getting my stuff.  (I even ordered during one of  her busy times.  The Free Shipping Special!  lol)  I am almost finished with the MTG now so I might use Lenzi.  I was going to go ahead and order some OMTG to replace the MTG I am almost finished with.  Not sure now.  But if it's good on the new growth, I need to go ahead and get it!  My New Growth is not being my friend right now.  lol


----------



## Tee (Feb 23, 2007)

january noir said:
			
		

> It's just been a couple of days since I joined the challenge and ALREADY fell off :fallenang the wagon .
> 
> I haven't finished anything yet but I purchased a few things today. I had to. It's the PJ in me... *and* the fact that I found a broken patch of hair
> in my crown area .
> ...


 
Awhh, it okay, just dust yourself off and jump back in. 
I wish you well with doctoring that patch back to health.


----------



## Tee (Feb 23, 2007)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> I now have help from the bf to use up my products. I put out the ones he should use on his head and he handles it from there. I am trying to get his hair right as well as mine. Double duty!


 
There you go!  Sounds like a good plan.  
*I have noticed my hubby goes through products (any kind....soap, lotion, hair stuff, etc)  much quicker than I do.


----------



## Tee (Feb 23, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> Finished up my Sunsilk Anti-Poof and Hydra TLC conditioners last night. Thinking about throwing out my Silk Elements leave-in because I think it's drying my hair out. Maybe a few more trys with it this weekend.


 
B_Phlyy.....you really use up some stuff!  You go!  

Honey Dew......Those darn sale are hard to resist.  For this very reason I stay out the stores or dont do the _hair care_ isle.  The PJ bug screams at me on every stroll down the isle!!!  lol


----------



## Tee (Feb 23, 2007)

I just had a mild PJ attack.  I am okay.  Yes, I am okay now.  *fanning myself* Thanks Precious_1.  I was about to get me some new serum.....Forgot I had one.  I remember B_Phly saying I had a pretty good one in my fotki I haven't tried yet.    (Thanks B-Phly)

**Precious_1...I really think the loop hole on the KeraCare would have worked though.  lol


----------



## buttaflye03 (Feb 23, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> Confession...I ordered some more Lenzi's before completing my OMTG
> I was going through withdrawals  and couldn't take it anymore. I really like OMTG, it makes my ng more manageable but I KNOW Lenzi's works for me so I whipped out my debit card and ordered it.  I ordered not one, but two jars. However, since I like OMTG for what it does to my ng and I like Lenzi's for growth I'm going to incorporate both in my regimen. Neither will go unused nor collect dust - I promise
> 
> 
> SIDENOTE: I don't know what ya'll been doing to Ms. Sue but I just ordered Wednesday night and I got my jars a few minutes ago at work


 

Why do I come into this thread repeatedly? 'Cause y'all know I really just read this stuff as a possible shopping list right?  

 Umm yeah so I was thinking... I want to try this Lenzi's request stuff and use it with my OMTG too. It's that good huh? I just googled it and came up with sunrise products website. Is this the one? I only have one head of hair, where am I putting all this stuff? I need a seperate regimine for each day of the week.


----------



## Tee (Feb 23, 2007)

buttaflye03 said:
			
		

> Why do I come into this thread repeatedly? 'Cause y'all know I *really just read this stuff as a possible shopping list right?*
> 
> Umm yeah so I was thinking... I want to try this Lenzi's request stuff and use it with my OMTG too. It's that good huh? I just googled it and came up with *sunrise products website*. Is this the one? I only have one head of hair, where am I putting all this stuff? I need a seperate regimine for each day of the week.


 
Yes, that is the site!

You know you made me laugh!


----------



## Precious_1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I just had a mild PJ attack. I am okay. Yes, I am okay now. *fanning myself* Thanks Precious_1. I was about to get me some new serum.....Forgot I had one. I remember B_Phly saying I had a pretty good one in my fotki I haven't tried yet. (Thanks B-Phly)
> 
> ***Precious_1...I really think the loop hole on the KeraCare would have worked though. lol*


 
Yea you got through the loop girl, i am gonna send it too! lol you are too funny!


----------



## Tee (Feb 23, 2007)

Precious_1 said:
			
		

> Yea you got through the loop girl, i am gonna send it too! lol you are too funny!


 
giggles...Thanks.  You know I had to sit and think real hard on all that right!   Then I was like....aahhhhh, I got it!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 24, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> I use it on my hair right after I finish towel blotting a little. May be my natural hair doesn't like it, because it worked great when my hair was newly relaxed. *And I can't take it back because I bought it in like October and I've already used almost half of it*.


 
That's okay, as long as there is product left in the jar you can exchange it for something else.  I once had a shampoo that I had used half of and didn't want anymore and Sally's gladly let me exchange it for something else, no questions asked.  Go on girl, go get yourself something you'll like better.


----------



## Tee (Feb 24, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> That's okay, as long as there is product left in the jar you can exchange it for something else. I once had a shampoo that I had used half of and didn't want anymore and Sally's gladly let me exchange it for something else, no questions asked. Go on girl, go get yourself something you'll like better.


 
Why do my Sally's act so darn funny about that.  They flat out told his one lil white lady she could not return her products.   I wanted protest for her.       (she was explaining it was something her daughter picked up for her and she didnt want it and didnt use it.)


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 24, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Why do my Sally's act so darn funny about that. They flat out told his one lil white lady she could not return her products.  I wanted protest for her.   (she was explaining it was something her daughter picked up for her and she didnt want it and didnt use it.)


 

Aww, that's too bad.  

Thank goodness my Sally's isn't like that. I have taken a couple of items that I tried and didn't like and my Sally's girls had my back.  I learned about this return policy here on LHCF. Sally's tries to keep it on the down low I guess. If anyone is unsure about theirs, it would be wise to call ahead and confirm the store's policy so there doesn't have to be an in-store showdown.


----------



## january noir (Feb 24, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Awhh, it okay, just dust yourself off and jump back in.
> I wish you well with doctoring that patch back to health.


 
Thanks for the well wishes Let'... I  remember my stylist telling me I had a patch of breakage when I got my touch up in January (that I did not know was there) and that's probably that patch.  I am noticing it now because it's grown out and up!  You should see it!  It looks like Alfafa's from the Little Rascals!  .  Poor hair


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 24, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> That's okay, as long as there is product left in the jar you can exchange it for something else. I once had a shampoo that I had used half of and didn't want anymore and Sally's gladly let me exchange it for something else, no questions asked. Go on girl, go get yourself something you'll like better.


 
Well, I'm really screwed then because I threw away the original jar because of the shape. I think I will just keep it for when I re-relax because I know it will work then.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm so glad I joined this challenge. I was looking back through the thread and since joining (and this is not including the stuff I used up before the challenge hit the board), I finished 11 conditioners, a bottle of oil, and 2 moisturizers. I also got rid of a bottle of shampoo I know doesn't work and a moisturizer that never really worked. So in all, I used up 17 products and only bought 3.

So yes my fellow PJs, let's  use it up!


----------



## Tee (Feb 24, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Aww, that's too bad.
> 
> Thank goodness my Sally's isn't like that. I have taken a couple of items that I tried and didn't like and my Sally's girls had my back.  I learned about this return policy here on LHCF. Sally's tries to keep it on the down low I guess. If anyone is unsure about theirs, it would be wise to call ahead and confirm the store's policy so there *doesn't have to be an in-store showdown*.


----------



## Tee (Feb 24, 2007)

january noir said:
			
		

> Thanks for the well wishes Let'... I remember my stylist telling me I had a patch of breakage when I got my touch up in January (that I did not know was there) and that's probably that patch. I am noticing it now because it's grown out and up! *You should see it! It looks like Alfafa's from the Little Rascals!  . Poor hair*


 
It will get better.  You know we are the _grow out_ queens around here!  Grow it out.  (You know you wrong for the Alfafa comment.  I sure did picture it too!  giggles)


----------



## Tee (Feb 24, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> I'm so glad I joined this challenge. I was looking back through the thread and since joining (and this is not including the stuff I used up before the challenge hit the board), I finished 11 conditioners, a bottle of oil, and 2 moisturizers. I also got rid of a bottle of shampoo I know doesn't work and a moisturizer that never really worked. So in all, I used up 17 products and only bought 3.
> 
> So yes my fellow PJs, let's use it up!


 
See, I knew you used up a lot products. (I think I mentioned that in another post in here.  You are on it!  Way to go!!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 24, 2007)

Okay, I just finished up my Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol and SunSilk Straighten Up conditioners. But my mom is volunteering to go to the bss, so I might send her with a small list.


----------



## sareca (Feb 24, 2007)

I had 3 jars of gel that were almost empty. Now that my twists are out I was able to use them all up.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Feb 24, 2007)

I emptied, and threw away, a bottle of Pantene R&N Shampoo.  I still have 1 full bottle of it left.  It's great to wash my combs, brushes, and scarves with.


----------



## BrownBetty (Feb 24, 2007)

I finished a bottle of Lacio Lacio
I am giving a bag of products to the women's shelter, giving some stuff to my mom

I did order 2 more bone combs but that's it.


----------



## Tee (Feb 24, 2007)

I just pulled out a bottle of Cantu Oil Moisturizer.  Anyone used this?  It smells a lil weird but I am going to give it a far chance before i trash it.  It reminds me a lil of the Olive Oil Moisturizer by ORS.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 25, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I had 3 jars of gel that were almost empty. Now that my twists are out I was able to use them all up.



Sareca, your braids look so pretty!!

Ladies, I finished off a bottle of Aveda Shampure and some NTM DDC today.  I was glad to throw those out - Room for more bottles in the Shower Caddy  

I started on a bottle of Citre Shine Instant Conditioner. I bought that from Dollar Tree a few months ago and never tried it.  I really like it!!

I threw out a jar of ORS Mayo.  I just don't like it anymore.  I dunno - I used to love that stuff.  I also threw out a bottle of BreakThru moisturizer - my hair did not like that stuff at all.

Next weekend, I am going to start knocking out the last of the Miss Key 10 en 1 that I have left.  I have 1 or 2 uses left so I might as well wipe that out.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 25, 2007)

I love this challenge!  Last week I sold 2 conditioners and I used up one yesterday.  I have a bottle of Suave Tropical Coconut shampoo that I'm almost finished with too, I've been using it to wash my makeup brushes and even as a shower gel!  

ETA: Tonight I finished the shampoo and finshed 2 more conditioners too!  I love using it up!


----------



## Tee (Feb 27, 2007)

I haven't used up anything but I will wash my hair soon.  Maybe I will get there!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 27, 2007)

I finished up my LeKair Cholesterol last night and have moved on to my half used L'Oreal Vive Nutri-Force conditioner. Will probably be finished with that at the end of the week.


----------



## BrownBetty (Feb 28, 2007)

I sold my qhemet Heavy cream...


----------



## Tee (Mar 1, 2007)

I finised a jar of Mango Butter tonight and getting rid of a bottle Cantu Moisturizing Oil Cream.


----------



## sassyhair (Mar 1, 2007)

I was getting restless about having not sold my products yet so I put most of them in a bag and am going to take it to my friend tomorrow. About 9 products all together. I feel good about that.


----------



## Tee (Mar 4, 2007)

Nothing used up yet BUT......I haven't purchased anything new either.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 4, 2007)

Used up some Vive Nutri-Force conditioner a few days ago. Then I went to Sally's and picked up a jar of Proclaim Relaxer in Mild, Proclaim Coconut Oil, and a bottle of Silk Elements Revive and Restore Shampoo. 

I returned the Coconut Oil though because it just didn't compare to my Softee Coconut Oil.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Mar 4, 2007)

Tonight I used up some shampoo, conditioner and oil.  

I've been using up a lot of stuff thank goodness.  I find all sorts of uses for my products like:   

Shampoo: Can double as bath gel and as a cleanser for make-up brushes and sponges.

Conditioner: This is fun to use, since my hair thrives with conditioner, I can be really heavy handed with it.  I use it for pre-poos, co-washing, to rinse out henna and good ol' fashioned conditioning.  It can also double as shaving cream.

Oil: pre-poos, scalp oil, body oil


----------



## Tee (Mar 4, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Tonight I used up some shampoo, conditioner and oil.
> 
> I've been using up a lot of stuff thank goodness. I find all sorts of uses for my products like:
> 
> ...


 
I will try this with some of the V05 conditioners I picked up.  lol (still dont know why I had to get four bottles!)


----------



## january noir (Mar 5, 2007)

Gave away 2 products; Dr. Miracle's Temple and Nape Balm and Hair Strengthening Cream.


----------



## BrownBetty (Mar 5, 2007)

I bagged up a bunch of stuff that I am going to give to a women's shelter.  These were products that didn't work for me but I was hanging onto hoping that someday they would work.  I am also giving some to my mother.  I can actually fit all my products into their bins now.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 5, 2007)

I finished up my Keraphix last nite  
I replaced it w/Motions CPR in the bottle. I wanted to try something a little less expensive.  We'll see how it goes...


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 5, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I will try this with some of the V05 conditioners I picked up.  lol (still dont know why I had to get four bottles!)



For CO washing, I use about 1/3 of a bottle each time.  They just don't last me very long.


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 5, 2007)

I too am boxing up the products I won't use and giving them to a women's transition shelter.

I have done this in the past and they have been very thankful.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Mar 5, 2007)

Last night I mixed up all of my left over deep conditioners that were sucky. I put in castor, kiwi oils and silk Amino Acids in all of them. I'm going to use them all as pre-poo treatments.

I finished all of my oils; castor, kiwi, Africa's Best...I needed to replenish, so I got Proclaim's Natural 7 oil with Olive oil and I really like it.


----------



## Candiss (Mar 5, 2007)

I used up two bottles of Suave conditioner.
I bought a bottle of Aphogee 2 Minute
I've almost finished my CON and will start on my Silk Elements


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Mar 5, 2007)

This weekend I plan on hennaing, so I'll be going through bottles of cheapie condish during the rinsing process.   

I am also thinking about selling a couple more products too.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 5, 2007)

Packed up some stuff to give to a womens shelter. I'm going to go tomorrow.

Also, last night I finished off my Dove Intense Moisture shampoo by using it as bathroom cleaner.


----------



## january noir (Mar 5, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> Also, last night I finished off my Dove Intense Moisture shampoo by using it as bathroom cleaner.


 
     Good idea!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Mar 5, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> Packed up some stuff to give to a womens shelter. I'm going to go tomorrow.
> 
> *Also, last night I finished off my Dove Intense Moisture shampoo by using it as bathroom cleaner.*


 

Wow, that's some strong shampoo!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello all!
I've used up my trial sizes of PM Super Strong 'poo & con...and I haven't bought anything new since last MONTH !!! I'm now on to the last little bit of the Ganier L & S poo/con (maybe a week or 2 left in each bottle...).

It's helping that I've refocused my obsessions elsewhere...Just poking my head in here whenever I use something up has really helped my bank account--as well as cleaned up my apt, LOL!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 11, 2007)

Okay, I finished up my Sunsilk Hydra TLC shampoo (moisturizing) and my Suave Daily Clarifying shampoo (clarifying). I replaced them with V05 Tea Therapy shampoos in Healthful Green Tea (moisturizing) and Vanilla Mint Tea (clarifying).


----------



## Tee (Mar 11, 2007)

B_Plyy....You go through some products.  I still haven't used up anything.  I am working on the Surge Woojee Cream.  (It's to late and I can't think of the real name of the cream.  lol)


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Mar 11, 2007)

Tonight is henna night for me, so I'll be going through bottles of cheapie condish.


----------



## Tee (Mar 11, 2007)

Well I am sitting here with my DR-11 and I am not even half way finished that jar.   I guess I will accept the fact that it will take me awhile before i can really get new something new that I might new.  I am waiting on my Mizani NIght cream (needed that) and the Kera Care Oil. (I am an oil junkie)


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 12, 2007)

I used up my CD HHB, and I love it but wanted to try a different moisturizer.  My oils are low, only have a couple of ounces left, soooo......For this month I purchased from FNWL: Shealoe Butter, Castor & Jojoba Oils, and henna.  I also ordered indigo from http://www.indian-herbs-exporters.com/

It was a toss up between QB Sidr, and Shealoe to try in place of my CD HHB.  Since I was purchasing other items from FNWL, shealoe won out.

*ETA:*Letitia, I like your new avatar and sigi. pic., but I almost didn't know that was you.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Mar 12, 2007)

Last night, I finished a tube of NTM condish, bottles of Suave Milk & Honey and AO Honeysuckle Rose.  Today I gave away a couple of cheapie conditioners and toiletries to a women's shelter.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 12, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Last night, I finished a tube of NTM condish, bottles of Suave Milk & Honey and AO Honeysuckle Rose.  *Today I gave away a couple of cheapie conditioners and toiletries to a women's shelter.*



That's great!  It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Mar 12, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> That's great! It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


 
Me too. Everybody should have hair products.


----------



## Tee (Mar 12, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> I used up my CD HHB, and I love it but wanted to try a different moisturizer. My oils are low, only have a couple of ounces left, soooo......For this month I purchased from FNWL: Shealoe Butter, Castor & Jojoba Oils, and henna. I also ordered indigo from http://www.indian-herbs-exporters.com/
> 
> It was a toss up between QB Sidr, and Shealoe to try in place of my CD HHB. Since I was purchasing other items from FNWL, shealoe won out.
> 
> *ETA:*Letitia, I like your new avatar and sigi. pic., but I almost didn't know that was you.


 
Thanks.  Glad you still knew it was me.  (I remember alot of people by their siggy and avatar also.)

I wanted so badly to make an order from FNWL. I wanted to get some EO to add to my products to help use them up quicker.  I am such a scent freak!  lol


----------



## Tee (Mar 12, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Last night, I finished a tube of NTM condish, bottles of Suave Milk & Honey and AO Honeysuckle Rose. Today I gave away a couple of cheapie conditioners and toiletries to a women's shelter.


 
Way to go Priestess.  How did you Henna turn out?


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Mar 12, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Way to go Priestess. How did you Henna turn out?


 

Very well, thanks! I used 50/50 henna to indigo and got delightfully dark. Nothing conditions quite like henna.

I just remembered, I also finished my bottle of WGO too!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Mar 12, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Thanks. Glad you still knew it was me. (I remember alot of people by their siggy and avatar also.)
> 
> I wanted so badly to make an order from FNWL. *I wanted to get some EO to add to my products to help use them up quicker. I am such a scent freak! lol*


 
Do you have lavender oil, Letitia? It smells so good. I added some to my generic coconut oil from Wal-Mart to help me use it up before I crack open my jar of Spectrum Coconut oil I've heard raves about.


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 12, 2007)

I threw out a CON Nourishing conditoner that I was holding on to. I just did not like it. 

I wanted to start on a conditoner that contains no protein and I am going to use a Loreal Vive one that I have in my stash.  All the conditioners in my shower have protein in them. Not that it's bad, but in the mix I like having a no-protein one, with no cones within the 1st 3 ingredients.  This Loreal Vive is going to last a long time, though.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 12, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Glad you still knew it was me.  (I remember alot of people by their siggy and avatar also.)
> 
> *I wanted so badly to make an order from FNWL.* I wanted to get some EO to add to my products to help use them up quicker.  I am such a scent freak!  lol



Okay, down girl.  You know you have to wait until you use it up a good product that is similiar. If it's not a replacement, forget about it.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 12, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Very well, thanks! I used 50/50 henna to indigo and got *delightfully dark*. Nothing conditions quite like henna.
> 
> I just remembered, I also finished my bottle of WGO too!



Was the result still brown or closer to black?  I use a 3:1 henna to indigo, and I like it, but thought about going darker.


----------



## Tee (Mar 12, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> Okay, down girl. You know you have to wait until you use it up a good product that is similiar. If it's not a replacement, forget about it.


 
bringing it down.  bringing it down.


----------



## Tee (Mar 12, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Do you have lavender oil, Letitia? It smells so good. I added some to my generic coconut oil from Wal-Mart to help me use it up before I crack open my jar of Spectrum Coconut oil I've heard raves about.


 
I do not have Lavender.  I will have to try it.  Glad to hear the heena came out great!


----------



## texasqt (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm at a stand still because most of what I have in my stash now is at least half full or more.  I got my breakage/shedding under control and I took everything back that didn't work like the Mizani H2O (even though I really didn't give it a chance, I gave it like 3 days tops).  One thing I did keep was the Motions Anti-Breakage Hair Lotion.  It's a moisturizer with a mild protein in it and it really seemed to help.  I now need to redo my inventory cuz I know that my carrot oil is protein based but I don't think I like it as much as the Motions.

I finished my Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner weeks ago, but why do I still have the bottle ??? And after I saw it, I still didn't throw it away.  There's a itty, bitty, bit I could use...okay, I know, I know, I'm going to through it away now.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Mar 13, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> *I'm at a stand still because most of what I have in my stash now is at least half full or more.* I got my breakage/shedding under control and I took everything back that didn't work like the Mizani H2O (even though I really didn't give it a chance, I gave it like 3 days tops). One thing I did keep was the Motions Anti-Breakage Hair Lotion. It's a moisturizer with a mild protein in it and it really seemed to help. I now need to redo my inventory cuz I know that my carrot oil is protein based but I don't think I like it as much as the Motions.
> 
> I finished my Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner weeks ago, but why do I still have the bottle ??? And after I saw it, I still didn't throw it away. There's a itty, bitty, bit I could use...okay, I know, I know, I'm going to through it away now.


 
I had the same problem I had several containers of conditioner that were half full or less. The mixologist thread helped me out. I mixed them all together and used them all up. You can mix 'em up and use 'em up girl! It'll make a great pre-poo. Also pre-poos are a pjs secret way to using it all up. Dry hair can absorb much more conditioner than wet/damp hair can. You get great conditioning and detangling outta it too. That's another tip from the pj files.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Mar 13, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> Was the result still brown or closer to black? I use a 3:1 henna to indigo, and I like it, but thought about going darker.


 
Hey GoldenBreeze, I'll send you a pm, before I turn this into another henna thread.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 13, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> I had the same problem I had several containers of conditioner that were half full or less. The mixologist thread helped me out. I mixed them all together and used them all up. You can mix 'em up and use 'em up girl! It'll make a great pre-poo. Also *pre-poos are a pjs secret way to using it all up*. Dry hair can absorb much more conditioner than wet/damp hair can. You get great conditioning and detangling outta it too. That's another tip from the pj files.


 
This is so true. I did a modified Curly Girl routine for about 2 weeks and pre-pooed everyday. I think I finished about 4-5 different conditioners that way.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 13, 2007)

Okay, today I went to the bss to get some hair to finish my braids. I also picked up some Baby Love Detangler. I'll be using it as my braid spray.

I also donated some products and accessories to the local homeless shelter.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Mar 17, 2007)

How's everyone doing, Using It Up?  This week, I finished 3 conditioners.  My hubby told me he wasn't using shampoos that contained SLS anymore, so I had to find ways to use those up.  I finished one by using it as bath gel & shave gel and I have the hand soap dispenser filled with some leftover poo.  I also sold 4 conditioners too.  Yay, let's here it for Using It Up!


----------



## Tee (Mar 17, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> How's everyone doing, Using It Up? This week, I finished 3 conditioners. My hubby told me he wasn't using shampoos that contained SLS anymore, so I had to find ways to use those up. I finished one by using it as bath gel & shave gel and I have the *hand soap dispenser filled with some leftover poo.* I also sold 4 conditioners too. Yay, let's here it for Using It Up!


 
Thanks for the idea!

I haven't used up anything yet.  I think that Woojee Cream will be gone in a few weeks.  I wont bother replacing that since I still have a few more moisturizers to use up.


----------



## BrownBetty (Mar 17, 2007)

I haven't used anything up lately....

I did order a couple of things:

Avocado oil and butter
Mowarh butter
Aveda universal cream
Silk Element Heat protectant


Hangs head in shame.....


----------



## Tee (Mar 17, 2007)

MissVee said:
			
		

> I haven't used anything up lately....
> 
> I did order a couple of things:
> 
> ...


 
MissVee...I really did laugh out loud.  But hey...... You ordered some good stuff.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 17, 2007)

I threw out a jar of gel. It had gone bad. Priestess, your tip of using shampoo as had soap is great. I'm still using my shampoo as bathroom cleanser. I swear the tub has never gleamed so much.


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 17, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> MissVee...I really did laugh out loud.  But hey...... You ordered some good stuff.



You guys are making me laugh!

I am also one that has not used up NATHAN'!!!  

I am not sure when I will either. erplexed


----------



## Nenah (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm still using it up I love this challenge It's hard not to purchase anything but I'm having fun using the products that I have and I think this will help me know my main products of choice.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey B Phlyy & Letitia, glad you guys like the shampoo as hand soap tip.  My husband was supposed to help me use it all up, but once he started reading about ingriedients and what the gov't doesn't want us to know about products, I had to resort to plan B!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies!! It's been a while for me, but I just wanted to stop by and mention that I just used up the last of some old Garnier L&S s/c 
I do have 1 more of each, but I'm gonna take care of my beloved Joico bottles first...
However, I did buy ONE thing: HE Break's Over Leave-in Cream...my first purchase in a month.  (Only b/c it was the only time I'd seen it in a store since it's been on the market.  I HAD to , lol!) I've been on a hair board hiatus, and it's helping me not 'watch the pot boil', as it were. Some length crept up on me ...Check my fotki and u'll see what I mean.

Thanks ladies.  Keep up the good work.  You can do it


----------



## Tee (Mar 18, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> You guys are making me laugh!
> 
> *I am also one that has not used up NATHAN'!!!*
> 
> I am not sure when I will either. erplexed


 
whew, glad to see I am not along here!  I am trying, I really am.


----------



## Tee (Mar 18, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies!! It's been a while for me, but I just wanted to stop by and mention that I just used up the last of some old Garnier L&S s/c
> I do have 1 more of each, but I'm gonna take care of my beloved Joico bottles first...
> However, I did buy ONE thing: *HE Break's Over Leave-in Cream*...my first purchase in a month. (Only b/c it was the only time I'd seen it in a store since it's been on the market. I HAD to , lol!) I've been on a hair board hiatus, and it's helping me not 'watch the pot boil', as it were. Some length crept up on me ...Check my fotki and u'll see what I mean.
> 
> Thanks ladies. Keep up the good work. You can do it


 
I was wondering where you have been.  Good seeing you!  (I have never heard of that new Leave-in Cream.

Priestess.......I just pulled out a bottle of suave shampoo for hand soap.  I dont know why I have that anyway!  I dont use suave shampoos????  The PJ in me must have saw it on a really really good sale!


----------



## Tee (Mar 18, 2007)

Nappyme said:
			
		

> I'm still using it up I love this challenge It's hard not to purchase anything but *I'm having fun using the products* that I have *and I think this will help me know my main products of choice.*


 
I agree with the bold!  I have learned about a few products in my stash that I wouldn't have *gotten to* try if I was still running to Sallys 2 times a week!


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 18, 2007)

Ladies, does it count when you use up your staples?

I just finished a bottle of my Fantasia IC heat protectant.

I am now using a new bottle of Proclaim Glossing Polish Color & Heat Protection that I bought.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 18, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> *Ladies, does it count when you use up your staples?*
> 
> I just finished a bottle of my Fantasia IC heat protectant.
> 
> I am now using a new bottle of Proclaim Glossing Polish Color & Heat Protection that I bought.


 
I think it says we can repurchase staples if that's what you're asking. And I think it would make sense, because you're basing whether or not a new product is working by how it compares to your staples.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 18, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I was wondering where you have been. Good seeing you! (I have never heard of that new Leave-in Cream.
> 
> Priestess.......*I just pulled out a bottle of suave shampoo for hand soap*. I dont know why I have that anyway! I dont use suave shampoos???? The PJ in me must have saw it on a really really good sale!


 
This will probably be the most random question in the thread, but what kind of Sauve shampoo are you using? 

I used to use the Fresh Moutain Strawberry one as body wash and it worked well. But when I used the Daily Clarifying, it dried my skin out. I have the Citrus Smoothie one, so I might use that as the hand soap.


----------



## texasqt (Mar 18, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> I think it says we can repurchase staples if that's what you're asking. And I think it would make sense, because you're basing whether or not a new product is working by how it compares to your staples.



It counts that you used it up - Congrats on that! 
But to repurchase a staple, Honeydew is gonna have to use up or get rid of the other heat protectant - should not have 2 types of the same product for the same purpose at one time. 
JUST KIDDING!!! (about the whip  but not the rule )


----------



## Tee (Mar 18, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> This will probably be the most random question in the thread, but what kind of Sauve shampoo are you using?
> 
> I used to use the Fresh Moutain Strawberry one as body wash and it worked well. But when I used the Daily Clarifying, it dried my skin out. I have the Citrus Smoothie one, so I might use that as the hand soap.


 
It's the Citrus Smoothie!


----------



## Tee (Mar 18, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Ladies, does it count when you use up your staples?
> 
> I just finished a bottle of my Fantasia IC heat protectant.
> 
> I am now using a new bottle of Proclaim Glossing Polish Color & Heat Protection that I bought.


 
Yes it counts.  Hey Hey!  Congrats on using something up!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 18, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> It counts that you used it up - Congrats on that!
> But to repurchase a staple, Honeydew is gonna have to use up or get rid of the other heat protectant - should not have 2 types of the same product for the same purpose at one time.
> *JUST KIDDING!!! (about the whip  but not the rule )*



   


BTW: I used up the last of my UBH Conditioner.  I really like it as my DC, but I have 2 1/4 large tubs of Miss Keys 10 En 1, so it will be a long time before I can get the scalp tingle of my UBH again


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 18, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> It counts that you used it up - Congrats on that!
> But to repurchase a staple, Honeydew is gonna have to use up or get rid of the other heat protectant - should not have 2 types of the same product for the same purpose at one time.
> JUST KIDDING!!! (about the whip  but not the rule )



 

Well, I am going to let this one replace the staple heat protectant since I like it better.


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh shoot! I almost forgot.

I gave away a product today.  My boyfriend uses the Pantene Smoothing Leave-in.  I gave my bottle of that to him this morning.  I use another leave-in now and that one was just collecting dust. He gladly took it off my hands today.  Now more room in the medicine cabinet. 

Also, 2 of our LHCF sisters took 6 Hennalucent Neutral boxes off my hands.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 19, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> It counts that you used it up - Congrats on that!
> But to repurchase a staple, Honeydew is gonna have to use up or get rid of the other heat protectant - should not have 2 types of the same product for the same purpose at one time.
> JUST KIDDING!!! (about the whip but not the rule )


 
Aww man, I've been messing up then.  

I'm not taking the new products back to the store though.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Mar 19, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I was wondering where you have been. Good seeing you! (I have never heard of that new Leave-in Cream.
> 
> *Priestess.......I just pulled out a bottle of suave shampoo for hand soap. I dont know why I have that anyway! I dont use suave shampoos???? The PJ in me must have saw it on a really really good sale!*


 
Yay, you go girl, use it up! I here ya, there is something agonizingly irresistable about buying a full sized haircare product for a 79 cents (or less.) :eyebrows2

It's hard for us thrifty pjs to just say no!


----------



## texasqt (Mar 19, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> Aww man, I've been messing up then.
> 
> I'm not taking the new products back to the store though.



Gotcha B_Phlyy!
Ya'll are turning me into the PJ police!


----------



## Tee (Mar 19, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> Aww man, I've been messing up then.
> 
> *I'm not taking the new products back to the store though.*


 
I really did laugh at the bolded!  Too funny!


----------



## Tee (Mar 19, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Yay, you go girl, use it up! I here ya, there is something agonizingly irresistable about buying a full sized haircare product for a 79 cents (or less.) :eyebrows2
> 
> It's hard for us thrifty pjs to just say no!


 
And I KNOW that is what happened.  lol  SALE! I was going through my products to decide what I am going to use up next and save the suave poo.  I really was thinking, when did I buy this one???


----------



## Tee (Mar 19, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Oh shoot! I almost forgot.
> 
> I gave away a product today. My boyfriend uses the Pantene Smoothing Leave-in. I gave my bottle of that to him this morning. I use another leave-in now and that one was just collecting dust. He gladly took it off my hands today. Now more room in the medicine cabinet.
> 
> Also, 2 of our LHCF sisters took 6 Hennalucent Neutral boxes off my hands.


 
There you go!  You are on whirl now!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Mar 20, 2007)

I finally got a chance to use up some of my products and I gave away about 10 or so different shampoos, conditioners, moisturizers that I didn't want to friends. I mixed up some of my expensive conditioners that were so-so with castor oil, kiwi oil, and silk proteins and created some super conditioners. I've been using them as my pre-poo treatments and my hair just loves it! I haven't been perfect though, I did slip up and ordered some NEW stuff that was totally worth it. I re-ordered my staples because I ran out...but I ordered more than I needed...I've been good for the past 3 ok 2 weeks.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 20, 2007)

Found a new use for shampoo... laundry detergent! I swear, my clothes smelled so good and felt so soft when I used it last night. 

I would only recommend using it for heavy clothes, like jeans and sweaters though.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Mar 20, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> Found a new use for shampoo... laundry detergent! I swear, my clothes smelled so good and felt so soft when I used it last night.
> 
> I would only recommend using it for heavy clothes, like jeans and sweaters though.


 
Good idea! I've been using cheapie conditioners as body conditioners and then rinse off in the shower...works great!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 24, 2007)

Okay, Thursday I got some free samples of Sunsilk Anti-Poof line. Friday I bought White Rain Apple Blossom and V05 Tea Therapy Vanilla Mint Tea conditioners and put in an order for some sulfur powder.

Last night I finished off a bottle of John Freida Radiant Red shampoo.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 24, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> Okay, Thursday I got some free samples of Sunsilk Anti-Poof line. Friday I bought White Rain Apple Blossom and V05 Tea Therapy Vanilla Mint Tea conditioners and put in an order for some sulfur powder.
> 
> Last night I finished off a bottle of John Freida Radiant Red shampoo.



Good job on using up the JF Radiant. 

Looks like you were out of your CO wash conditioners, huh.  Free samples, can't beat that!


----------



## Tee (Mar 24, 2007)

Nothing new for me yet.


----------



## texasqt (Mar 24, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Nothing new for me yet.




Me either 
On the good side though, I haven't had to buy anything new


----------



## Artemis (Mar 25, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I was wondering where you have been. Good seeing you! (I have never heard of that new Leave-in Cream.


 
Basically it's Herbal Essences version of Garnier's L & S leave-in creme...It has the same purpose--a daily moisturizer.

I think I may give away some more items, because I'm not really making a big dent in my stash...Ehh, I don't like to quit when I intend to do something (like use up a particular product) so I'll think a/b it...


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 25, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> Good job on using up the JF Radiant.
> 
> Looks like you were out of your CO wash conditioners, huh. Free samples, can't beat that!


 
I am far from being out of co washing conditioners. I was just bored while in the store during a sale.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 28, 2007)

Over the past week, I finished my bottle of CON Nourishing conditioner and a bottle of Nexxus Aloe Rid Shampoo. Last night I threw away a bottle Pantene R & N of shampoo because it went bad (I could tell by the scent). I'm debating on whether or not to throw out my Suave Citrus Smoothie shampoo. There seems to be a white residue on the bottom, but it actually may just be the bottle and not the shampoo.

Over the past 3 days though, I purchased some Africa's Best Organics Olive Oil cream, a bottle of sulfur, some castor oil, some Sweet Oil, and a bottle of Organics Vanilla Silk Conditioner. The oils, cream, and sulfur are going to be mixed together to make one product though.

The conditioner I just bought because I love the scent of vanilla.


----------



## adw425 (Mar 28, 2007)

I finished up some stuff, sold some and gave a bit away, but then I back-slid -- alot....I bought five bottles of Dominican rinses from Sickbay -- two avocado, two olive oil and one aloe.  I bought three one liter bottles of LaBella Banana and Rainforest Water conditioner, one bottle of Organix vanilla silk serum, 16 ounces of emu oil, 16 ounces of babassu oil, 16 ounces of palm oil and eight ounces of sulfated castor oil, in addition to three bottles of Jamaican Black Castor Oil and three bottles of Aveda Elixir.  I still have plenty of room in my cabinets, but not as much as before this big lapse.


----------



## texasqt (Mar 28, 2007)

I think I'm going to start washing more than once a week so I can USE IT UP!!!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Mar 31, 2007)

This morning I washed and used up the following:
Lustrasilk Herbal Liquid Conditioner
Suave Toasted Vanilla Sugar Conditioner
VO5 Tea Therapy Shampoo (This I used to get some stains off my hands and shower floor from my Aveda Black Malva conditioner!)


----------



## BrownBetty (Mar 31, 2007)

Today, wash day, I finished:

Giovanni's conditioners:

50/50
tea tree
nutrifix

Elucence conditioner

I am going to replace the elucence this is my staple!!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 31, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> This morning I washed and used up the following:
> Lustrasilk Herbal Liquid Conditioner
> Suave Toasted Vanilla Sugar Conditioner
> *VO5 Tea Therapy Shampoo* (This I used to get some stains off my hands and shower floor from my Aveda Black Malva conditioner!)


 
Which scent did you use? I have 2, but I think that they have more that I would like to ummm..., look at.


----------



## tnorenberg (Mar 31, 2007)

I have two techniques I like:
1) Use my cheap shampoos as body washes and bath gels as well,
2) Refill my DH's shampoos & cond w/ mine. I think he actually prefers mine anyway.


----------



## Brees_hair (Mar 31, 2007)

To get rid of the conditioners that I have, and I do have alot, I mix them with jamaican black castor oil or EVOO and despite the conditioners orignial claims, my hair always comes out soft and bouncy. I now only use garlic conditioner, silicon mix and many of the nacidit products.  Mixing doesnt do anything negative to my hair. I have thick, stubborn hair so it appreciates any natural moisture to it.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 31, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> I am far from being out of co washing conditioners. I was just bored while in the store during a sale.



OIC


----------



## sareca (Mar 31, 2007)

I just used up a bunch of staples. Nexxus Humectress, Salerm 21, DL Olive Oil, and StyleOne Moisturizing Conditioner are all empty. They are also part of my regular rotation (meaning they work about the same I just switch them up for the sake of doing so). Qhemet is also in that rotation but I have a full bottle of it so I'm going refrain from repurchasing the others until I've completely used up the Qhemet. 

I know we're allowed to repurchase staples but 5 is just excessive. erplexed


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Mar 31, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> Which scent did you use? I have 2, but I think that they have more that I would like to ummm..., look at.


 

You're right there are a few different kinds. The one I used today was this, the Tea Therapy:







Then there is another one that I may have only see once, maybe at Brooks, it's kinda rare, it has White Tea in it. 






Now there is also a new version out in a white bottle called Vanilla Mint, CVS always has it.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 31, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> You're right there are a few different kinds. The one I used today was this, the Tea Therapy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I will have to see about the second one, I think I have the first one. I have the Vanilla Mint Tea, the shampoo and conditioner, but I haven't used them yet.


----------



## aramaticart (Apr 1, 2007)

I NEED to join! I was making a list of products I was going to go buy TOMORROW but I have semi-full bottles of ORS shampoo and leave-in that I love. I wanted to try something new, but I can wait til I use them up!


----------



## Tee (Apr 1, 2007)

aramaticart said:
			
		

> I NEED to join! I was making a list of products I was going to go buy TOMORROW but I have semi-full bottles of ORS shampoo and leave-in that I love. *I wanted to try something new, but I can wait til I use them up*!


 
Welcome to the challenge!  Way to go on the bold!


----------



## texasqt (Apr 1, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I just used up a bunch of staples. Nexxus Humectress, Salerm 21, DL Olive Oil, and StyleOne Moisturizing Conditioner are all empty. They are also part of my regular rotation (meaning they work about the same I just switch them up for the sake of doing so). Qhemet is also in that rotation but I have a full bottle of it so I'm going refrain from repurchasing the others until I've completely used up the Qhemet.
> 
> I know we're allowed to repurchase staples but 5 is just excessive. erplexed




Way to go Sareca!!!


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Apr 7, 2007)

I've been mixing my sucky conditioners together. Then I recycle the bottles becuase it makes me feel less like a "waster". LoL. I gave the stuff that I just WILL NOT finish up, to my mother (she doen't know any better, she uses soap to wash her hair. So, I'm helping HER out). I can't wait until my "supply closet" whittles down, because I'm so sick of looking at all these conditioners. However, I can't seem to stop buying more soo.....I think I might really have a problem.
 <---Me and my favorite conditioner. LOL!


----------



## Tee (Apr 7, 2007)

rinygirl6 said:
			
		

> I've been mixing my sucky conditioners together. Then I recycle the bottles because it makes me feel less like a "waster". LoL. I gave the stuff that I just WILL NOT finish up, to my mother (*she doen't know any better, she uses soap to wash her hair.* So, I'm helping HER out). I can't wait until my "supply closet" whittles down, because I'm so sick of looking at all these conditioners. However, I can't seem to stop buying more soo.....I think I might really have a problem.
> <---me and my favorite conditioner. LOL!


 
lol at the bold.  You gotta help moms out!

I picked up some C-Pak at the mall.  I feel off the wagon ladies.   I am back on.  I just couldn't wait until I finished up the last of the Dudley Mask.  (I will repurchase that.  It's some good stuff!)


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 7, 2007)

We need to keep this thread on the first page or something, because without it, I usually go crazy. Last week, I bought

CON shampoo (green label)
Africa's Best Organics Hair Mayo
Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol
Sample of Ion Effective Care Treatment

Used up a bottle of Pantene Relaxed and Natural shampoo. I'm almost finished with my ORSTB and Baby Love Detangler. I threw away a jar of gel and 2 heat protectant creams. Tomorrow I'm going to take a 2 shampoos and a moisturizer to my friend.


----------



## texasqt (Apr 7, 2007)

You are definitely right about that.  I had a relapse myself and I don't even remember what I bought.  I just know Sally got some of my money after the first.  

Good news! I finally finished a bottle of Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair but I still have CON, Keracare, Aphogee Evening Primrose and another Aphogee bottle to go.  This ain't easy!!!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Apr 7, 2007)

I fell off the wagon today too!  I bought a shampoo & conditioner set of the new Organix Coconut Milk line.   

This week I did use up a lot of stuff though, my staple products like TJ Nourish Spa conditioner, BB Oil Moisturizer, LeKair Cholesterol and White Rain Tropical Coconut conditioner.  I am trying to work off my VO5 conditioners, I finished a bottle of Kiwi & Lime Squeeze this week too.  I find it makes an excellent shave cream.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies!!  

Just dropping in to report that I've used up 2 deep conditioners on Sat (Lustrasilk Mango and Elasta QP DPR-11), one of which will not be repurchased. (Elasta was ok, but I'm not a big fan of a petroleum based conditioner ) I still have a back-up jar of Lustrasilk, so I'm still in the game. I hadn't been to the BSS in a MONTH and a HALF, but this Fri. I stopped by to get a pack of rollers (I'm still attempting the rollerset thing.) But other than that, looks like the PJ in me has left the building .

Happy Using it Up, chicas


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 8, 2007)

Last night I finished up the ORS Temple Balm. Desperately trying to finish the Baby Love. 

Found another use for unwanted shampoo - Floor cleaner. Mix it with a little bleach and your floor will glean and smell great. No streaks either.


----------



## texasqt (Apr 9, 2007)

As we are using it up, we're suppose to (hopefully) find our staples. Are you guys having any luck or are you still on the search?


----------



## Tee (Apr 9, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> As we are using it up, we're suppose to (hopefully) find our staples. Are you guys having any luck or are you still on the search?


 
Yes, I have found that I MUST keep some Dudley hair mask in the house at all time! I forgot how much I love that stuff!  I also found out that Vitapointe cream is really really good also!  I not sure if it's a staple or not yet, but I really enjoy.  (it smells just a lil strange.)


----------



## Precious_1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Yes, I have found that I MUST keep some Dudley hair mask in the house at all time! I forgot how much I love that stuff! I also found out that Vitapointe cream is really really good also! I not sure if it's a staple or not yet, but I really enjoy. (it smells just a lil strange.)


 
Letitia, hey! what is this dudley hair mask and what does it do? why do you like it so much?, and last ,where can find it!?


----------



## Candiss (Apr 11, 2007)

Since I've joined this challenge, I've used up:
1 bottle coconut Suave
1 bottle sugar and vanilla Suave
1 bottle of Suave Biobasics
1 bottle of CON
1 bottle of Kid's Organic Detangler

I purchased:
Aphogee 2 min
Pantene Breakage Defense (tube)
Know Gelatin (I want to see how this works as protein tx)


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 12, 2007)

I forgot to post that I finished a tub of Miss Keys 10 en 1, but I still have 2 tubs left.  I love this stuff; however, want to try Silicon Mix when I've finished the other 2 tubs.  I haven't been to Sally's in over a month.  This weekend I will need to buy some Suave Tropical Coconut, because I only have 1/2 bottle left and that's not enough for one wash.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Apr 12, 2007)

I've finished the following conditioners Aphrodite's Olive Hair Mayo,  Nacadit's Mixed Conditioner. I still have some more Alter Ego, Affirm 5 in 1  and Lust Hot Oil Treatment. I still have my standbys and I purchased some KeraCare Humecto in Tub and I will be adding this as apart of my rotation. I also got some BBD Stretch which will remain apart of my rotation, I'm interested in trying some Dominican rinses since I'm currently in braids and don't want to use conditioners that are too heavy.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I used up one of my conditioners and two trial size shampoo/conditioners I brought
I kept the trial size bottles so I can use them when going away. I am sooo happy!!! Hopefully I will have used up this bottle of Nature's Gate condish in another month


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Apr 12, 2007)

Last night, I used up a tub of Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol and a bottle of Suave Milk & Honey conditioner.


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 12, 2007)

I haven't used up nada... such a mess.  I did buy a 1/2 gallon of Elucence conditioner, I am almost out.  Since I use it as DC and a leave in I didn't want to be stranded scraping the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## Tee (Apr 12, 2007)

MissVee said:
			
		

> I haven't used up nada... such a mess. I did buy a 1/2 gallon of Elucence conditioner, I am almost out. Since I use it as DC and a leave in I didn't want to be stranded scraping the bottom of the bottle.


 
I have used up anything either!  I am almost out of the Vitapointe Cream.  
I am going to put myself in the corner.  I went to the India Mart and got some more oils.  From Sareca raves, I had to buy virgin Coconut oil, and I somehow stumbled in the Aveda store and picked up the Brilliant Serum.  Man, the Aveda was so good and just calling my name.  I just couldn't help it.  I knew better than to go in the mall!!!   
*off to sit in the corner for acting up.*  (but you all know I love my oils!)


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 13, 2007)

Last night I finished up a bottle of Herbal Essence conditioner and tomorrow I should be finished with my Baby Love detangling spray. Today I got full sized sample of Profectiv Neutralizing Shampoo Color Mousse.

So that brings my total of used up and given away products to 34 and I've only purchased and recieved 19. So I think I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 13, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I have used up anything either!  I am almost out of the Vitapointe Cream.
> I am going to put myself in the corner.  I went to the India Mart and got some more oils.  From Sareca raves, I had to buy virgin Coconut oil, and I somehow stumbled in the Aveda store and picked up the Brilliant Serum.  Man, the Aveda was so good and just calling my name.  I just couldn't help it.  I knew better than to go in the mall!!!
> *off to sit in the corner for acting up.*  (but you all know I love my oils!)



Um... I hope you're out of the corner.  

OT: And congrats for reaching BSL.   You snuck that in on your siggy without a word.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 13, 2007)

Candiss said:
			
		

> Since I've joined this challenge, I've used up:
> 1 bottle coconut Suave
> 1 bottle sugar and vanilla Suave
> 1 bottle of Suave Biobasics
> ...



Great job on using it up.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 13, 2007)

Last Sunday I used up a bottle of Loreal Vive conditioner (the one for medium hair - the only one w/o glycerin).  I love that stuff.

Last night I started on a bottle of Herbal Essences Citrus Lift.  Why I bought 2 of those from the clearance bin at K-mart - don't ask.  I was all up in that bin like   :eyebrows2 

The bottle is only 5 oz so I will be done with it soon.  Smells good, though.  I love the way my hair smells today.  Too bad they discontinued it.

I also finished up the last of my last dozen box of Fermodyl 619 ampoules.  That is a staple product though so I am not sure those count for this.  I will always buy more of those. (I have 2 more of those dozen boxes in my PJ closet  )


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 13, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I have used up anything either!  I am almost out of the Vitapointe Cream.
> I am going to put myself in the corner.  I went to the India Mart and got some more oils.  From Sareca raves, I had to buy virgin Coconut oil, and *I somehow stumbled in the Aveda store *and picked up the Brilliant Serum.  Man, the Aveda was so good and just calling my name.  I just couldn't help it.  I knew better than to go in the mall!!!
> *off to sit in the corner for acting up.*  (but you all know I love my oils!)




right!!! dang just like me!!!


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 13, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> You are definitely right about that.  *I had a relapse myself and I don't even remember what I bought.  I just know Sally got some of my money after the first.  *
> Good news! I finally finished a bottle of Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair but I still have CON, Keracare, Aphogee Evening Primrose and another Aphogee bottle to go.  This ain't easy!!!


----------



## Tee (Apr 13, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Last Sunday I used up a bottle of Loreal Vive conditioner (the one for medium hair - the only one w/o glycerin). I love that stuff.
> 
> Last night I started on a bottle of Herbal Essences Citrus Lift. Why I bought 2 of those from the clearance bin at K-mart - don't ask. I was all up in that bin like   :eyebrows2
> 
> ...


 
I still have to try this out.  

Dang, I cant control it lately.  I need to drop out.  I am getting all F's lately in the 'use it challenge.'


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 14, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Last Sunday I used up a bottle of Loreal Vive conditioner (the one for medium hair - the only one w/o glycerin). I love that stuff.
> 
> Last night I started on a bottle of *Herbal Essences Citrus Lift*. Why I bought 2 of those from the clearance bin at K-mart - don't ask. I was all up in that bin like   :eyebrows2
> 
> ...


 
Oh, I was heated when they discontinued this stuff. It wasn't even out that long, but I loved it to death.

And you're right, you'll run right through that stuff. My hair is not even necklength and that bottle lasted all of a week.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 14, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I still have to try this out.
> 
> Dang, I cant control it lately. I need to drop out.* I am getting all F's lately* in the 'use it challenge.'


 
Well, we can be flunk buddies together.  I used up the Baby Love Detangler this morning, only to buy 2 Kids Organics products as soon as I left the house.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 17, 2007)

Bumping for Nyi-Nyi and any other new PJ's.

Haven't finished anything new, but I'm halfway through my Pantene Daily Moisture Renewal Conditioner. I also think I will be giving away most of my shampoos to my best friend and her family.


----------



## Tee (Apr 17, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> Well, we can be flunk buddies together.  I used up the Baby Love Detangler this morning, only to buy 2 Kids Organics products as soon as I left the house.


 
   

Yeah, we welcome our new member Nyi-Nyi...


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Apr 17, 2007)

Fellow pjs, I just want to remind everyone, if you have a change of heart over products you can do the following:   

If it's from Sally's you can return a product used or unused and with a receipt get your money back, without a receipt, recieve store credit.  

When returning unused products to Wal-Mart, you can bring it back with or without a receipt and receive cash back.

These store policies have really helped me out in a pj pinch.  Items that I impulsively bought or products that went on sale and thought I had to have in multiples, I was able to return, no problemo.   

Also, an LHCFer mentioned in this thread that she uses cheapie conditioner as a "body conditioner."  I started doing that and it really works!  This is a great wait to use conditioner up, and you could even skip body lotion when doing this!   

Have fun ladies, using it up!


----------



## Artemis (Apr 17, 2007)

I just used up Motions Nourish LIC over the weekend  This use it up thing is getting fun, lol.

I can't wait to finish Motions CPR in the bottle so I can try out Nexxus' phyto organics reconstructor (y'all know the one--I can't remember the name just now). I figure since I just decided to tack an extra 4 wks onto my stretch I might get to try it out right after my next relaxer...here's hoping  .


----------



## nelli711 (Apr 17, 2007)

Can I join please? I need some serious help!

Artemis - Not trying to start anything but you are going to LOVE Nexxus Enphuse Reconstructor. I don't know if you have ever tried Keraphix but it is so much better


----------



## Artemis (Apr 17, 2007)

Hehe, yeah I was feeling Keraphix (I tried out the CPR to save $$  ), so I'm ready for Enphuse, definitely. I've learned I can't cheap out on my hair, it knows and punishes me, lol.


----------



## nelli711 (Apr 17, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> Hehe, yeah I was feeling Keraphix (I tried out the CPR to save $$  ), so I'm ready for Enphuse, definitely. I've learned I can't cheap out on my hair, it knows and punishes me, lol.


----------



## cocosweet (Apr 17, 2007)

It is all I can do to finish using up my mtg.  I'm not allowing myself to try Boundless Tresses until mtg is gone.  I should be through with the bottle in another stinky month if I'm consistent.

I'm also trying to use up my Kemi Shea Butter Pomade.  It works but doesn't absorb into my hair well without heat (i.e. heat cap) for some reason.


----------



## Tee (Apr 17, 2007)

nelli711 said:
			
		

> Can I join please? I need some serious help!
> 
> Artemis - Not trying to start anything but you are going to LOVE Nexxus Enphuse Reconstructor. I don't know if you have ever tried Keraphix but it is so much better


 
You sure can join.  I flunked out for the month of April.erplexed   I did really good all the months before this month.  

Okay,  I will get back on the wagon.  Welcome Welcome Nelli.  Dang, it's true....Misery loves company.


----------



## jewel (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm down! I have two bathroom full of hair products :eyebrows2


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 17, 2007)

Even though vitamins weren't apart of the challenge they were for me because I brought big bottles of all these vitamins that I wasnt even sure should be in my regimen.... today I finished my bottle of Biotin and my bottle of EPO is comming along. I still have a big jar of MSM that I will start using during the summer. By the start of school I should be able to buy a new bunch of vits that will be part of my permanent routine


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 17, 2007)

cocosweet said:
			
		

> It is all I can do to finish using up my mtg.  I'm not allowing myself to try Boundless Tresses until mtg is gone.  I should be through with the bottle in another stinky month if I'm consistent.
> 
> I'm also trying to use up my Kemi Shea Butter Pomade.  It works but doesn't absorb into my hair well without heat (i.e. heat cap) for some reason.




You and me too, on the MTG.  The only difference is, I'm nowhere near using up my bottle.  I've been working on it since January.  I even gave my sister some, and the bottle is still half full.  Looks like it will be a long time before I can try BT


Welcome to the PJaholics thread Nelli, and Nyi-Nyi.

I'm gonna confess it now ladies, because I know I'm going to do it.  I can't resist; but in my defense, I have used up and thrown away a few things.  Okay, I'm going to buy the DB Moisture Shine Treatment.  I have to try it, I just have to.     Dang, maybe I just need a time out!


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 17, 2007)

I haven't finished anything... hangs head.... but I did buy another bottle of Trader joes Nourish and spa conditioner... it is a cheaper alternative to Giovanni's 50:50.  I also bought the 3 pack of fermodyl 619...

I am going to return the SE relaxer I bought...

Yeah the big F for April...


----------



## Tee (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome Lyphe.  

Cutie2B.....way to go!

MissVee and Goldenbreeze............F's!  Yall flunking out with me.  lol


----------



## texasqt (Apr 18, 2007)

cutiebe2 said:
			
		

> Even though vitamins weren't apart of the challenge they were for me because I brought big bottles of all these vitamins that I wasnt even sure should be in my regimen.... today I finished my bottle of Biotin and my bottle of EPO is comming along. I still have a big jar of MSM that I will start using during the summer. By the start of school I should be able to buy a new bunch of vits that will be part of my permanent routine




Hey! Congrats! I've extended my use it up challenge to my vits too.  I have like 3 bottles of Hair Skin and Nail something that I haven't gotten to the bottom of yet.  I'm also working on using up perfumes and lotions, food in the freezer and pantry, trying to stick with one pen at a time, I know it ridiculous but if you could see what all I have!


----------



## texasqt (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm reposting this for the new folks! If I missed anyone on the list just let me know!



			
				texasqt said:
			
		

> PJs - Let's USE IT UP!!!
> 
> There are so many products that I want to try that may be better than what I have, but what I have isn't all that bad so I must USE IT UP before I can buy anything else. I have a cabinet full of products and then I have one of those standing shower racks with the shelves full of products too! I'm pushing myself out of the bathroom!
> 
> ...


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 18, 2007)

erplexed  Does it count if you buy 2 new products for every one you finish?  erplexed 

I have been bad.


----------



## texasqt (Apr 18, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> erplexed  Does it count if you buy 2 new products for every one you finish?  erplexed
> 
> I have been bad.




HONEYDEW!!!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm in!!! I just bought a stackable storage cart because I have sooo many products 
I really need to use up all this J/A/S/O/N conditioner (4 bottles!)......I also have 3 huge containers of silicon mix and several different shampoos (some I plan to give away)......and to top it off- I have enough coconut oil to last several years! It's getting ridiculous  
I will NOT buy anything else until I have used it up.


----------



## Tee (Apr 18, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> erplexed Does it count if you buy 2 new products for every one you finish?  erplexed
> 
> I have been bad.


 
I    for real at this post.


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 18, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Welcome Lyphe.
> 
> Cutie2B.....way to go!
> 
> MissVee and Goldenbreeze............F's! Yall flunking out with me. lol


 
Yeah girl, I was going good for a while then the monkey jumped on my back and it was done.... I am going to try really hard for the rest of the month.... one step at a time... lol


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 19, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Welcome Lyphe.
> 
> Cutie2B.....way to go!
> 
> MissVee and Goldenbreeze............F's!  Yall flunking out with me.  lol



Yeah, just when I thought I had it under control.  Boy!  I really don't like F's!


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay! I got rid of something!

I gave my BF an entire liter of Kenra Moisturizing Shampoo.

I left a smaller bottle of it in his shower and he has been secretly using it.  He actually likes that one and I like the way it makes his hair smell.  It was hard to give that one up yall, but I have so many shampoos it would take me a year to get to that one


----------



## growinglong777 (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok, count me in.. my hubby says I have more supplies than a beauty store,,erplexed  so I know it is time.


----------



## texasqt (Apr 19, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Okay! I got rid of something!
> 
> I gave my BF an entire liter of Kenra Moisturizing Shampoo.
> 
> I left a smaller bottle of it in his shower and he has been secretly using it.  He actually likes that one and I like the way it makes his hair smell.  It was hard to give that one up yall, but I have so many shampoos it would take me a year to get to that one



I'M PROUD OF YA!!! 
Way to go!!!


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Apr 19, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> I'M PROUD OF YA!!!
> Way to go!!!


 
Now, we just have to pray that she doesn't "borrow" it back....LOL. 

Kidding, kidding!  Stay strong, my sistas!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 19, 2007)

Went to Sally's to exchange some stuff since I didn't have a receipt. Will take some more stuff back later on in the month.

Used some Sunsilk Anti-Poof samples last night. Samples do count don't they?


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 19, 2007)

preciousjewel76 said:
			
		

> Now, we just have to pray that she doesn't "borrow" it back....LOL.
> 
> Kidding, kidding!  Stay strong, my sistas!




I know!!  A WHOLE LITER!!  I cannot believe its gone. erplexed 

When he asked if I had any of that Kenra shampoo, I wanted to be like inocchio  :angeldevi  and say NO, but I couldn't lie to him.


----------



## Tee (Apr 20, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I know!! A WHOLE LITER!! I cannot believe its gone. erplexed
> 
> When he asked if I had any of that Kenra shampoo, I wanted to be like inocchio  :angeldevi and say NO, but I couldn't lie to him.


 
Now that's love right there. 
---------------------------------

I finally used up something!  I finished a tube of Vitapointe.  I dont have to replace that because being the real PJ that I am; I have another bottle waiting in the wing!


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 20, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Now that's love right there.
> ---------------------------------
> 
> I finally used up something!  I finished a tube of Vitapointe.  *I dont have to replace that because being the real PJ that I am; I have another bottle waiting in the wing*!



Sign of a true PJ.  Girl, you are just like me!!!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 21, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Okay! I got rid of something!
> 
> I gave my BF an entire liter of Kenra Moisturizing Shampoo.
> 
> I left a smaller bottle of it in his shower and he has been secretly using it.  He actually likes that one and I like the way it makes his hair smell.  It was hard to give that one up yall, but I have so many shampoos it would take me a year to get to that one



Wow, girl!  You do us flunking PJ's proud.   That will teach us not to slip up.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm flunking hard this month.  

Last night I bought some Smooth N' Shine Curl Defining Gel and this morning, I went to Sally's and exchanged 4 products for 5. 

But next month, I swear I'm going to be at the top of the class.


----------



## Tee (Apr 21, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> I'm flunking hard this month.
> 
> Last night I bought some Smooth N' Shine Curl Defining Gel and this morning, I went to Sally's and exchanged 4 products for 5.
> 
> *But next month, I swear I'm going to be at the top of the class*.


 
Okay, you and me too!   I have made a NEGATIVE F this month.  I dont know what happened.


----------



## Tee (Apr 21, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> Wow, girl! You do us flunking PJ's proud.  That will teach us not to slip up.


----------



## Tee (Apr 21, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Sign of a true PJ. Girl, you are just like me!!!


 
:Blush2: :Blush2:


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 22, 2007)

Okay yall. I think I have turned my man into a PJ. erplexed 

You know how he asked me if I had any of that Kenra Moisturizing shampoo and I gave him my liter of it?

Well, last night I decided to take the liter and fill up the smaller bottle of it for him and sit the Liter size under the sink for later.  Well when I looked under the sink, he had 2 bottles of Loreal Vive Smooth Intense shampoo and 2 bottles of Loreal Vive Smooth Intense conditioner - the big bottles with 33% free in them.  I was like  

Why did he want my shampoo!!?? Anyway, I did not say anything to him (yet  )and I am just going to let him keep it, but dang!


----------



## Artemis (Apr 22, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Okay yall. I think I have turned my man into a PJ. erplexed
> 
> You know how he asked me if I had any of that Kenra Moisturizing shampoo and I gave him my liter of it?
> 
> ...


 
  

What _could_ he say when you finally ask him?? "Er, um, they were on sale, baby, I know you like this stuff..."

That is too cute.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, I almost forgot...I've been ghosting around the search engine this weekend and had a temporary laspe of PJ-ism...I went to Sally's and the Asian BSS! I'm so ashamed! 

I got Porosity Control and Doo Gro Deep Down Penetrating Conditoner for my DCs. HOWEVER, I noticed the pH of PC is 4.5, and my Joico Conditioner's pH is 3.5  ...So should I return PC to Sally's?? I haven't used it yet.


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 23, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Okay, you and me too!  I have made a NEGATIVE F this month. I dont know what happened.


 
What is a F-?     

Well I finished a bottle of TJ's Nourish Spa..... so I am at a F.

MV


----------



## Tee (Apr 23, 2007)

MissVee said:
			
		

> What is a F-?
> 
> Well I finished a bottle of TJ's Nourish Spa..... so I am at a F.
> 
> MV


 
lol.  I have just cut up so bad this month on buying stuff and I haven't used up enough of nothing.  I had a F a few weeks but I just kept going and buying and buying and buying.  So I figure, I have moved down to the negative grades now.  lol   *Negative F.*   But hey, I am ready for May.  I am going to use up all kinds of stuff.  I am going to make myself worthy of this tread again.  Right now, I am not worthy to be here.


----------



## Tee (Apr 23, 2007)

MissVee said:
			
		

> What is a F-?
> 
> *Well I finished a bottle of TJ's Nourish Spa..... so I am at a F.*
> 
> MV


 
Dang, there go that Trader Joe Norish Spa again.  That is okay, I am going to get me some.

*whispers.....did you like it MissVee*  <---see way i got a negative F this month.


----------



## texasqt (Apr 23, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> Oh, I almost forgot...I've been ghosting around the search engine this weekend and had a temporary laspe of PJ-ism...I went to Sally's and the Asian BSS! I'm so ashamed!
> 
> I got Porosity Control and Doo Gro Deep Down Penetrating Conditoner for my DCs. HOWEVER, I noticed the pH of PC is 4.5, and my Joico Conditioner's pH is 3.5  ...So should I return PC to Sally's?? I haven't used it yet.




I got bit by the Porosity Control bug too!  I bought the 32 oz. size Porosity Corrector by Creme of Nature this weekend.  I used it back in the day and picked up some more because of the latest discussions.  

However, I did use up a bottle of KeraCare Conditioner (1 more bottle to go) and my CON shampoo and conditioner.  I have Keracare and Aphogee poos to use up next.


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 23, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Dang, there go that Trader Joe Norish Spa again. That is okay, I am going to get me some.
> 
> *whispers.....did you like it MissVee* <---she way i got a negative F this month.


 
Yeah girl this is the best!!! I am buying a case once I move..... I am just returning the favor... you and honeydew and Priestess are responsible for a good number of my new products.

MV


----------



## Tee (Apr 23, 2007)

MissVee said:
			
		

> Yeah girl this is the best!!! I am buying a case once I move..... I am just returning the favor... you and honeydew and Priestess are responsible for a good number of my new products.
> 
> MV


 
Darn typos!  I am glad you understood.  Sorry about that. 
I am going to add this to my wish list.   Thanks MissVee.  Huggles.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Apr 23, 2007)

In the last few weeks, I have managed to use up a truck load of conditioners.  Right now, I am working through my last haul of cheapies.

But I have slipped up a lil' bit in terms of purchases.  While out of town, I found the elusive LeKair Shea Butter Cholesterol, and promptly picked up 3 tubs.  I bought Salerm 21 when a local BSS suddenly started carring it.  I stocked up some Tresemme and MNT conditioners that went on sale.  And today I bought some Hollywood Beauty Carrot Creme.   

All in all I am okay with a few _teensy _pj relapses, I just never ever want to have a closet full of 20 cheapie conditioners.  Those multiples drive me bonkers!


----------



## sareca (Apr 27, 2007)

It's working it's working!

There's now an empty spot in my pantry and the shower caddys aren't full anymore.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 27, 2007)

I've officially went from an F- to a G. But I refuse to completely withdraw.

I bought some Elasta QP and Kids Organics products, but I think I am finished purchasing stuff, seriously. And since I'm trying to go sulfate-free, I'll be giving away most of my shampoos.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 27, 2007)

sareca, great job.  It does feel good when you meet a challenge. 

b_phlyy, you have nowhere to go from here but up.  Next stop, D+.  

Okay, so I didn't by the DB.  I decided that I wanted to reward myself for doing well in the fitness bootcamp, so I'm going to do a little clothes shopping instead.  That should bring my grade back up to D+ 

Letitia, just look forward to May.  April is a lost cause.


----------



## taraglam2 (Apr 30, 2007)

I have not done very well on this challenge at all.  My haircare wishlist is still growing (Is their hope for a PJ?) but I plan to kick back into gear on the use it up pj challenge.  I am pretty well stocked on my Staples for a while so here goes.  

I plan to do my hair tonight and I will use up the rest of my Fantasia IC Creme Moisturizer conditoner as a pre-shampoo treatment.  One down---sooooooo many more to go !


----------



## Artemis (Apr 30, 2007)

I am seriously considering giving away all of my moisturizers--I don't think I will be able to get to all of them in this lifetime.  I have to use them all so sparingly...*sigh* the life of a PJ, indeed


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 30, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> I am seriously considering giving away all of my moisturizers--I don't think I will be able to get to all of them in this lifetime.  I have to use them all so sparingly...*sigh* the life of a PJ, indeed




I was thinking the same thing about my conditioners.  I always go back to useing my Mane N Tail so I have all of these conditioners that I just don't use.  But, I am a haircare pack-rat and I am having trouble getting rid of them.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 30, 2007)

Exactly...I can't even figure out which ones I'd give away...It's so bad. At least I'm not buying anymore...after yesterday


----------



## brandy (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank goodness for this thread!! I really need to curb the pjism!! I have enough products to open 3 salons! I want to try new products when I  use up the ones I have.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 30, 2007)

I have redeemed myself, a little bit.

I finished up my bottle of L'Oreal for Women of Color Shampoo, my Sunsilk Hydra TLC 24/7 Cream, and a bottle of Suave Citrus Smoothie shampoo. I gave away 3 bottles of conditioner to my neighbor and returned about 7 items to Sally's and only exchanged them for 3. I threw out an old jar of serum and I'm giving a few moisturizers to my cousin for her baby. Tomorrow I'm going to return some items to the grocery stor in exhange for store credit.

Also, I made some space by pouring multiples of items into larger containers.


----------



## texasqt (Apr 30, 2007)

brandy said:
			
		

> Thank goodness for this thread!! I really need to curb the pjism!! I have enough products to open 3 salons! I want to try new products when I  use up the ones I have.



Welcome Brandy!!!



I just got my check and I want to go shopping sooooo bad!!!!


----------



## Artemis (Apr 30, 2007)

When I feel an urge to go to the BSS, I just go shopping in my bathroom, pulling everything out and looking at it. That puts me right back in my place. I've been doing pretty well during my stretch, but now that I did my touch up and I see new growth, I wanna get more stuff for my hair to "celebrate".

My strand of PJ-ism is very similar to like ADD or something


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm using up a lot but...also taking a lot to the LA meeting next month!!


----------



## Tee (Apr 30, 2007)

I finally finished up something.  

V05 Milk Moistures Strawberry and Cream.  Love it!  I dont have to buy any more.  I have 2 or 3 bottles waiting for me.

Quantam Moisturing Shampoo.  Hated it!  I am so glad to be finished with that mess.  I even started shaving and showering with it.  It was the liter bottle.  Took me awhile to finish that off.  I have more poos so I dont have to replace this either.

Almost finished with my Dudle Hair Mask.  One more wash and it's out of here!  I am so darn overjoyed!  I am on a _use it up _roll!


----------



## Tee (Apr 30, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> sareca, great job. It does feel good when you meet a challenge.
> 
> b_phlyy, you have nowhere to go from here but up. Next stop, D+.
> 
> ...


 
That right GoldenBreeze.  We can only go up from here right.   I am ready for May!


----------



## Artemis (Apr 30, 2007)

Good job Letitia, you'll be NOT failing in no time  

While I was enjoying _another_ yummy bowl of mac'n'cheese, I got an idea for my moisturizer problem...I'm going to pick one daily moisture product and put it out so I can see it, and put all the rest in my linen closet (my products are normally under my sink, hiding behind each other). So once I'm done w/#1, I'll move on to #2. That's the only way I'll make any progress, I think. Looking at them all at once becomes overwhelming...I'm proud of me for thinking of it . Also, if I ever get the itch to buy something, I'll just look in my linen closet and shut that PJ right up .


----------



## Tee (Apr 30, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> Good job Letitia, *you'll be NOT failing* in no time
> 
> While I was enjoying _another_ yummy bowl of mac'n'cheese, I got an idea for my moisturizer problem...I'm going to pick one daily moisture product and put it out so I can see it, and put all the rest in my linen closet (my products are normally under my sink, hiding behind each other). So once I'm done w/#1, I'll move on to #2. That's the only way I'll make any progress, I think. Looking at them all at once becomes overwhelming...I'm proud of me for thinking of it . Also, if I ever get the itch to buy something, I'll just look in my linen closet and shut that PJ right up .


 
giggles.  Thanks Artemis_e.

I like your idea!  You are on to something!!!!!


----------



## texasqt (May 1, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> When I feel an urge to go to the BSS, I just go shopping in my bathroom, pulling everything out and looking at it. That puts me right back in my place. I've been doing pretty well during my stretch, but now that I did my touch up and I see new growth, I wanna get more stuff for my hair to "celebrate".
> 
> My strand of PJ-ism is very similar to like ADD or something




Daggit! By the time you posted this I was already in Sally's!!! I did not do good at all.  I decided to get the Caruso Set, then decided - I may need to get a heat protector just in case - Proclaim Glossing Polish Color & Heat Protection - then decided I may need to get the extra rollers too - then decided, well while I'm here let me see what they have with caster oil - 2 jars, then I needed a brush and then.....


It was really bad.  I'm going to take some stuff back but has anyone used the Proclaim before? the Glossing Polish & Heat Protection is in the pink bottle.  Or the Natural 7 Oil (w/ and w/o olive oil)? or BB Castor Oil? or African Pride Miracle Creme?


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 1, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> Daggit! By the time you posted this I was already in Sally's!!! I did not do good at all. I decided to get the Caruso Set, then decided - I may need to get a heat protector just in case - Proclaim Glossing Polish Color & Heat Protection - then decided I may need to get the extra rollers too - then decided, well while I'm here let me see what they have with caster oil - 2 jars, then I needed a brush and then.....
> 
> 
> It was really bad. I'm going to take some stuff back but has anyone used the Proclaim before? the Glossing Polish & Heat Protection is in the pink bottle. Or the *Natural 7 Oil* (w/ and w/o olive oil)? or BB Castor Oil? or African Pride Miracle Creme?


 
Don't take _that _back. The original Natural 7 Oil is so good. It smells delicious and is great for sealing and hot oil treatments.


----------



## Artemis (May 1, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> Daggit! By the time you posted this I was already in Sally's!!! I did not do good at all. I decided to get the Caruso Set, then decided - I may need to get a heat protector just in case - Proclaim Glossing Polish Color & Heat Protection - then decided I may need to get the extra rollers too - then decided, well while I'm here let me see what they have with caster oil - 2 jars, then I needed a brush and then.....
> 
> 
> It was really bad. I'm going to take some stuff back but has anyone used the Proclaim before? the Glossing Polish & Heat Protection is in the pink bottle. Or the Natural 7 Oil (w/ and w/o olive oil)? or BB Castor Oil? or African Pride Miracle Creme?


 
Um...wow...yeah u got it bad!!!  We should make a permanent detention slip for you, esp. since you are s'posed to be our challenge leader...You leading us straight to Sally's


----------



## texasqt (May 1, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> Um...wow...yeah u got it bad!!!  We should make a permanent detention slip for you, esp. since you are s'posed to be our challenge leader...You leading us straight to Sally's




It sho' is a shame...But the BB worked so well between yesterday and today that I'm going to throw out my ORS . 
So how about a time-out instead???

I didn't get the Proclaim Natural 7 but I was looking at it. I will try to use up the rest of my Hot Six first.  Should be easy since I've been using it on my hair and skin.  I'm going to take the African Pride back cause it reminds me of QP Mango Butter - kind of a whipped texture - and of course I need to use that up first.  I promise I will take it back. 

OK, that's a little better.  Thanks for keeping me accountable.  I needed that.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (May 1, 2007)

Thank goodness for Sally's and their return policies, right?!   

My pjism takes on different forms.  I finally whittled down my collection of cheapie conditioners, thank goodness.  However, I have recently fallen in love with Tresemme conditioners and begun "collecting" the different types, Moisture Rich, Anti-Breakage, Natural, Silk Protein, Remoisturize, you get the idea.   

A different day, a different brand of pjism.


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 1, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Thank goodness for Sally's and their return policies, right?!
> 
> *My pjism takes on different forms.* I finally whittled down my collection of cheapie conditioners, thank goodness. However, I have recently fallen in love with Tresemme conditioners and begun "collecting" the different types, Moisture Rich, Anti-Breakage, Natural, Silk Protein, Remoisturize, you get the idea.
> 
> *A different day, a different brand of pjism. *


*  God Help us...*

I understand girl...my PJism has moved from hair products to hair appliances and body oils/lotions. Right now I'm fighting the urge to purchase a Pibbs 514, and a  Sedu Flat iron...


----------



## LovelyLionessa (May 1, 2007)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> God Help us...[/b]
> 
> I understand girl...my PJism has moved from hair products to hair appliances and body oils/lotions. Right now I'm fighting the urge to purchase a Pibbs 514, and a Sedu Flat iron...


 
God help us is right, He is the only One who can at this point! Oh well, at least we have strength in numbers.  

Why is it whenver I fall in love with something, the first thing I think of is I have to buy more!!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 1, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> Daggit! By the time you posted this I was already in Sally's!!! I did not do good at all.  I decided to get the Caruso Set, then decided - I may need to get a heat protector just in case - Proclaim Glossing Polish Color & Heat Protection - then decided I may need to get the extra rollers too - then decided, well while I'm here let me see what they have with caster oil - 2 jars, then I needed a brush and then.....
> 
> 
> It was really bad.  I'm going to take some stuff back but has anyone used the Proclaim before? the Glossing Polish & Heat Protection is in the pink bottle.  Or the Natural 7 Oil (w/ and w/o olive oil)? or BB Castor Oil? or African Pride Miracle Creme?



Oh NO!!!   The challenge leader is failing too,  that doesn't bode well for the rest of us.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 1, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I finally finished up something.
> 
> V05 Milk Moistures Strawberry and Cream.  Love it!  I dont have to buy any more.  I have 2 or 3 bottles waiting for me.
> 
> ...



Yeaaa....  congrats!  Looks like you are moving up towards that "A" for may.

Well ladies, I went shopping this weekend.  Nope, I didn't buy any hair products.


----------



## brandy (May 1, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> Welcome Brandy!!!
> I just got my check and I want to go shopping sooooo bad!!!!



Thank you texsqt!! 
I know that feeling but resist it. You know you could go window shopping it won't hurt!!


----------



## taraglam2 (May 1, 2007)

This challenge may *finally* be working for me.  I went to the mall this evening and walked past Trade Secret and did not go in !!! For me that is a major milestone !!!!  After I left the mall I went to my neighborhood Super Wal-Mart and did not go to the haircare aisle !


----------



## BrownBetty (May 2, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> Daggit! By the time you posted this I was already in Sally's!!! I did not do good at all. I decided to get the Caruso Set, then decided - I may need to get a heat protector just in case - Proclaim Glossing Polish Color & Heat Protection - then decided I may need to get the extra rollers too - then decided, well while I'm here let me see what they have with caster oil - 2 jars, then I needed a brush and then.....
> 
> 
> It was really bad. I'm going to take some stuff back but has anyone used the Proclaim before? the Glossing Polish & Heat Protection is in the pink bottle. Or the Natural 7 Oil (w/ and w/o olive oil)? or BB Castor Oil? or African Pride Miracle Creme?


 
The proclaim is wonderful.  It makes your hair shiny and light... its really good.


----------



## Tee (May 2, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> Yeaaa.... congrats! Looks like you are moving up towards that "A" for may.
> 
> Well ladies, I went shopping this weekend. Nope, I didn't buy any hair products.


 
OMG it felt so good to use up something and KNOW you dont have to replace with.  Even better to use up something that you are not crazy about just in order to get it out the house!  lol  

Thanks girl.  It's May and I am back in it to win it! 

Brandy.............Welcome.


----------



## Tee (May 2, 2007)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> This challenge may *finally* be working for me. I went to the mall this evening and walked past Trade Secret and did not go in !!! For me that is a major milestone !!!! After I left the mall I went to my neighborhood Super Wal-Mart and did not go to the haircare aisle !


 
Yes, that is major...It's hard for me to bypass Trade Secret also.  I swear it whispers my name!  lol


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 2, 2007)

Major milestone for me, I went to the hood (NEWARK, East ORange) and I didn't buy ANY hair Products...that's huge for me. THere are so many stores to feed a PJ's addiction and I didn't buy anything.


----------



## nelli711 (May 2, 2007)

Good for you Alli and you too Taraglam!


----------



## cutiebe2 (May 2, 2007)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> Major milestone for me, I* went to the hood (NEWARK, East ORange) *and I didn't buy ANY hair Products...that's huge for me. THere are so many stores to feed a PJ's addiction and I didn't buy anything.


Shout out to my fellow Jersy girl!!!
Main St in Orange is always tuff for me while i'm waiting for the bus. they have about three BSS in one block


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 5, 2007)

Here's my plan for May.  I need to replace some staples (Aloe Vera, Henna, & CO washing conditioner) and that's all I'm going to buy this month.

I really want to get a treatment, but since I don't know which one I want I'm not getting it.  I'm getting low on SAA, but I think I can wait until next month.


----------



## Tee (May 6, 2007)

I finished up the *Dudley Hair Mask *yesterday!!!  I will not repurchase this anytime soon.  It's an awesome Mask but I still have a few other products I want to give a fair trial run.  If I buy the Dudley Hair Mask, I will use it and the others will still be sitting waiting for a turn!

This feels really good!


----------



## MonaLisa (May 6, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Thank goodness for Sally's and their return policies, right?!
> 
> My pjism takes on different forms. I finally whittled down my collection of cheapie conditioners, thank goodness. However, I have recently fallen in love with Tresemme conditioners and begun "collecting" the different types, Moisture Rich, Anti-Breakage, Natural, Silk Protein, Remoisturize, you get the idea.
> 
> A different day, a different brand of pjism.


 
_*No I did not wander my nosy arse in here and see this...I'm gonna wander my nosy arse right back out this thread....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_

_*I had no business in here...*_
_*none whatsoever*_...

_*Good luck to all the use it up challengers*_!


----------



## Tee (May 6, 2007)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*No I did not wander my nosy arse in here and see this...I'm gonna wander my nosy arse right back out this thread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
(*I love the lil walking man!)


----------



## texasqt (May 6, 2007)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*No I did not wander my nosy arse in here and see this...I'm gonna wander my nosy arse right back out this thread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hee!Hee! Toooooooooo funny!


----------



## texasqt (May 6, 2007)

Finally changed my siggy...


----------



## Tee (May 6, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> Finally changed my siggy...


 
yeah girl, you and me too!!!

(to your siggy line)


----------



## LovelyLionessa (May 6, 2007)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*No I did not wander my nosy arse in here and see this...I'm gonna wander my nosy arse right back out this thread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That smiley with the sneakers is soooo cute!  

I'm not gonna even go into how I fell of the pj wagon this weekend. I've got my work cut out for me pre-pooing some of these conditioners I still have to use up.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 7, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I finished up the *Dudley Hair Mask *yesterday!!!  I will not repurchase this anytime soon.  It's an awesome Mask but I still have a few other products I want to give a fair trial run.  If I buy the Dudley Hair Mask, I will use it and the others will still be sitting waiting for a turn!
> 
> This feels really good!



ROFL, you are so not right.  I say I'm going to wait to buy a treatment becauese I can't figure out which one to get, and you mention the Dudley' Mask in bold.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 7, 2007)

I just used up some Silk Elements Mega Silk Moisturizing Treatment. I'm also really close to finishing up about 3 other products, and I'm considering returning some items to Sally's and CVS.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 7, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> Finally changed my siggy...



Like the siggy.  Looks like you renewed your commitment.


----------



## BrownBetty (May 7, 2007)

I just finished my Fermodyl 619 three pack, I bought the SE relaxer but changed my mind soooo I am going to return the relaxer and get more 619.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 7, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> I just used up some Silk Elements Mega Silk Moisturizing Treatment. I'm also really close to finishing up about 3 other products, and I'm considering returning some items to Sally's and CVS.



Dare I ask....?   How did you like the Mega Silk?


----------



## Tee (May 7, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> ROFL, you are so not right. I say I'm going to wait to buy a treatment becauese I can't figure out which one to get, and you mention the Dudley' Mask in bold.


 
oops....sorry for real.  But it really is that good.  I know *KNOW *if I replace it right now, I will just keep on using it.  It's like my hair crack!


----------



## Tee (May 7, 2007)

MissVee said:
			
		

> I just finished my Fermodyl 619 three pack, I bought the SE relaxer but changed my mind soooo I am going to return the relaxer and get more 619.


 
I have to get some more.  I only have one left in pack now.


----------



## taraglam2 (May 7, 2007)

Okay I am doing a little better on this challenge.  We went on a shopping trip yesterday and I did not buy any hair products at all !!!!!

However, I think my stopping the haircare spending has made me just buy more makeup, skincare and cosmetics.  I traded haircare PJ for Skincare/Makeup Pjism !


----------



## HoneyDew (May 7, 2007)

Yesterday I finished off a liter of Mane N Tail original conditioner.

I had another waiting in line to be used.  That is the last one I have. (I got them ata  BOGO free sale).

It actually feels odd not having several in stock.   I am a true PJ.  Not having extras makes me want to run to the BSS to get more.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 7, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> Dare I ask....?  How did you like the Mega Silk?


 
I really liked it a lot. I first started using it as my after relaxer deep conditioner and it worked well. Now that I'm natural, it works good too, but sometimes I had to add something to it to make it a little thinner so it could smooth through my hair.

I'd definitely recommend it, but I won't be repurchasing because I like the cholesterol better and I also want to try some of the Revive and Restore conditioners.


----------



## Artemis (May 7, 2007)

I slipped up over the weekend. I bought more DC---Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm. I also bought liters of my S/C but I don't count that, b/c I needed it  But not the Balm...To balance it out, I'm going to wait until I am done w/my other DC before I use it. I think that's fair, don't you??


----------



## taraglam2 (May 8, 2007)

Going to mail my SALERM products, except for SALERM 21, to my best friend tomorrow.

Just got rid of some old products that I knew I would not ever use.  Maybe there is a little hope ?????


----------



## MissB (May 9, 2007)

I would participate in this challenge but my pjism just started up again. However, I have been pulling out old products and using them again.  Now, I wonder why I stopped using them in the first place.  So, I will see what I can use up over the next couple of months.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 9, 2007)

I used up the last of my Elasta QP Recovery Oil Moisturizer and threw away some Motions Nourish Leave-In because it was making my hair too hard.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 10, 2007)

Last night I used up my Kemi Oyl and finally finished my big bottle of TRESemme Vitamin E Moisture Rich conditioner.

This morning I returned 3 conditioners and two bottles of leave-in. I'm also returning some more conditioners to the store later on today.


----------



## taraglam2 (May 10, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> Last night I used up my Kemi Oyl and finally finished my big bottle of TRESemme Vitamin E Moisture Rich conditioner.
> 
> This morning I returned 3 conditioners and two bottles of leave-in. I'm also returning some more conditioners to the store later on today.



I returned two bottles of leave-in conditioner earlier this week as well.  I am trying sooo hard to get my stash down.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (May 14, 2007)

I returned some conditioner this weekend and gave my mother a tub of cholesterol.  I feel a little better now, the things I have in my stash I am actually looking forward to using, they're not just there for my Use It Up purposes.


----------



## Tee (May 14, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> I returned some conditioner this weekend and gave my mother a tub of cholesterol.  I feel a little better now, *the things I have in my stash I am actually looking forward to using, they're not just there for my Use It Up purposes*.



I am finally getting to this point also.  It's a good feeling!!!


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 15, 2007)

I finished up my bottle of Hello Hydration shampoo. I was sad to see it go because I think it may be a staple, but I have other shampoos I want to try before I completely decide.

This morning I returned 3 deep conditioners and 2 leave-ins. I exchanged some items, but I replaced them with staples. I also put some unwanted items in the bathroom, so hopefully my family members will use them up for me.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 22, 2007)

Returned 8 conditioners, a leave-in, and a jar of gel to the store over the weekend. Used up my Garnier Long and Strong and Sleek and Shine conditioners and finished off the last of my Nexxus Botanoil Shampoo.

Bought 5 products over the last 2 days though.


----------



## sareca (May 22, 2007)

We're moving soon and I couldn't see packing up a bunch of stuff I didn't even like so I threw away anything that was less than half full. I still have 50 or so bottles left of which 10 are staples. The rest I divided into two categories; stuff I can use on my braids/twists and stuff I can't.  

The whole bathroom feels different. I also cleaned out my medicine cabinent. I had stuff in there that _expired_ in 2002!  I'm glad I didn't know that at the height of my PJisms. I'd have brought even more products!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 22, 2007)

So far so good for me this month.  I haven't bought any hair products.  I'm 3/4 of the way through a tub of 10 En 1, and have one tub left.


----------



## taraglam2 (May 22, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> *Returned 8 conditioners, a leave-in, and a jar of gel *to the store over the weekend. Used up my Garnier Long and Strong and Sleek and Shine conditioners and finished off the last of my Nexxus Botanoil Shampoo.
> 
> Bought 5 products over the last 2 days though.



Dang B_Phlyy ! Girl you are doing it !  *Returned 8 conditioners !*  I am impressed.


----------



## sareca (May 22, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> Returned 8 conditioners, a leave-in, and a jar of gel to the store over the weekend. Used up my Garnier Long and Strong and Sleek and Shine conditioners and finished off the last of my Nexxus Botanoil Shampoo.
> 
> *Bought 5 products over the last 2 days though*.


 
Nawl, chica  I see that! Thought you could write it in white and nobody was gonna see it huh? 
Where ma switch at?


----------



## cutiebe2 (May 22, 2007)

I used up my Humectress and Scurl!!!!


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 23, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> Nawl, chica  I see that! Thought you could write it in white and nobody was gonna see it huh?
> Where ma switch at?



Okay, maybe I deserved one whack, but hear me out before you whack again.

I finished some Aussie 3MM and a Pantene deep conditioner treatment last night. And I may throw out a shady bottle of shampoo. So I'm almost even.


----------



## taraglam2 (May 24, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> Nawl, chica  I see that! Thought you could write it in white and nobody was gonna see it huh?
> Where ma switch at?




Thank-you Sareca !  I am so quick to type and submit--didn't even catch that.  B_Phlyy girl go head with your bad self


----------



## taraglam2 (May 24, 2007)

Used up all of my liter size of RUSK Smoother leave-in conditioner.  Been co-washing almost everyday.  Went to the mall today, since I used up the RUSK Smoother------ Sebastian Detangling Milk and Biolage Hydra Seal leave-in cream were calling my name.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (May 24, 2007)

Okay, tonight I tossed a couple of products I never really liked and will never use again.  I have some products I'm going to donate to a women's shelter and 6 products to return to Wal-Mart.  I'm trying desperately to take this pjism bull by the horns.


----------



## Tee (May 24, 2007)

I haven't used up anything yet but I am close on a few products.  I am loving the co-washes and it's helping me use up my conditioners.


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 24, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I haven't used up anything yet but I am close on a few products. *I am loving the co-washes and it's helping me use up my conditioners.*


 
Me too! I be slathering it on heavy trying to use it up


----------



## gimbap (May 24, 2007)

After reading the Have you cleaned out your stash thread and realizing how much money I have spent on hair products these pass couple of months, I have (reluctantly) decided to join. 

I'm going to give away/throw away some stuff and then go from there

Shampoos
  CrÃ¨me of Nature Red Label
  CrÃ¨me of Nature Kiwi and Citrus Moisture Active
  Nexxus Therappe
  Aussie Moist
  Suave Daily Clarifying
  Loreal  Vive Smooth Intense for Women of Color (2)
  Motions Neutralizing
  AtOne Dry and Itchy Scalp
  Elasta QP CrÃ¨me Conditioning 

Conditioners
  Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose
  Aubrey Organics  Island Naturals
  Nexxus Humectress
  Mane and Tail Regular 
  Elasta QP Intense Fortifying 
  Willow Lake  Sunflower, Honey, & Hibiscus
  Loreal Vivie Smooth Intense for Women of Color (2)
  ORS Replenishing Paks (3)
  V05 Tea Therapy
  V05 Freesia
  Suave Toasted Vanilla and Sugar
  Miss Key 10 en 1
  Pantene R&N Breakage Defense Mask
  Queen Helene Cholesterol
  Soft and Beautiful Intensive Moisturizing Souffle
  Motions Moisture Plus
  Motions CPR
  Mizani Moisturfuse
  Aussie 3 Min Miracle Deeeep
  AtOne Botanical Reconstructor

Moisturizers
  Elasta QP Mango Butter
  BB Oil Moisturizer
  ORS Olive Oil
  Africaâ€™s Best Organics Liquid Mayo
  Africaâ€™s Best Organics Shea Butter and Tea Tree Moisterizer
  Pantene R&N Daily Oil Cream Moisturizer

Everything Else
  Africaâ€™s Best Organics Ultimate Herbal Oil
  Elasta QP H-Two
  Elasta QP Design Foam
  Perm Repair Setting Lotion
  White Rain Hairspray
  Surge Plus 14
  Smooth and Shine Curl Activator
  Salerm 21
  AtOne Leave In
  Optimum Oil Therapy Shine Booster
  Black Magic African Cherry Oil Sheen
  Raw Shea Butter Oil
  Sunsilk HydraTLC 24/7 CrÃ¨me
  Pantene R&N Wrap and Set Lotion
  Nexxus Emergencee
  Dove Sheer Moisture Mist
  Silk Elements Heat Protectant Spray
  Fantasia IC Heat Protectant
  Generic BioSilk Silk Therapy
  Softee Coconut Oil Grease
  Softee Hair Food Grease
  Softee Herbal Gro Grease
  Royal Crown Grease
  BB SuperGro Grease
  Infusium 23 Leave In
  Soft and Beautiful Light Oil Mist


----------



## Tee (May 24, 2007)

oobrittany said:
			
		

> After reading the Have you cleaned out your stash thread and realizing how much money I have spent on hair products these pass couple of months, I have (reluctantly) decided to join.
> 
> I'm going to give away/throw away some stuff and then go from there


 
ohhh weeee....Welcome Welcome!


----------



## Tee (May 24, 2007)

amr501 said:
			
		

> Me too! I be slathering it on heavy trying to use it up


 
I can go through some V05!


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 24, 2007)

Finished up some L'Oreal conditioner and threw away some TRESemme shampoo that didn't work. I'm finding that my hair responses better to oils, grease, and lotion/cream type moisturizers, so I may return some more sprays to the store.


----------



## texasqt (May 25, 2007)

I haven't been to the BSS so far but I haven't used up anything either.  Goes to show I can survive ;-)

Welcome OoBrittany!  I got cha' added.
(Going to read "Have you cleaned out your stash...")


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 25, 2007)

Does anyone have any creative ways to use up s-curl?  I have an 8 oz bottle that I've used a couple of spritzes out of, but I don't really like it.


----------



## Mortons (May 25, 2007)

oobrittany said:
			
		

> After reading the Have you cleaned out your stash thread and realizing how much money I have spent on hair products these pass couple of months, I have (reluctantly) decided to join.
> 
> I'm going to give away/throw away some stuff and then go from there
> 
> ...



You need to make your way over to the Product Exchange forum asap


----------



## Lusa (May 25, 2007)

I am still on board with this. The only thing I have bought in the last couple of months in my Cholesterol conditioner since I ran out. I am considering giving away some of my conditioners because there's too many of them and I am afraid that by the time I get to the end they would have already expired. erplexed (why did I have to be so greedy?)


----------



## HoneyDew (May 25, 2007)

I haven't used up anything but my staples. I haven't tried anyting new, though so that's good.

I has some ION shampoo for hard water that I really did not care for.  I am using that up as hand soap.  I poured it right up in a cute soap dispenser and voila!  

I did throw out some stuff today that I will never use. I cannot even remember which ones, but 5 or 6 bottles of half used unloved products went out with the trash today.

I plan on trying to get rid of all my other stuff soon.  I just don't care to use it all myself.

I am trying to finish off a big container of Mane N' Tail conditioner that I bought from CVS.  I am only buying mine from Sally's in the future.  The others have emulsifying wax in them and I can tell when I apply my fermodyl leave in - it does not soak in as well. 

OT but, 
MANE N' TAIL original users! - The Sally Beauty formula is different than the ones at other retailers   - check the ingredients.


----------



## BrownBetty (May 25, 2007)

I haven't finished anything but I haven't really bought anything new.  I want the smooth infusion line from Aveda, it is cheaper than the DR, maybe I'll buy it in a couple of weeks.

Oh I did buy 2 liter of Kenra MC but I was waiting on the sale because I needed more.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 26, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I am trying to finish off a big container of Mane N' Tail conditioner that I bought from CVS.  I am only buying mine from Sally's in the future.  The others have emulsifying wax in them and I can tell when I apply my fermodyl leave in - it does not soak in as well.
> 
> OT but,
> MANE N' TAIL original users! - The Sally Beauty formula is different than the ones at other retailers   - check the ingredients.



Do you know whether the formula is different if it is purchased at other BSS also, or is it just at retail stores?


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 26, 2007)

I finished a bottle of Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor and some FX protein cocktail.


----------



## gimbap (May 26, 2007)

*UPDATE 6/11/07*
*Update 6/24/07*
*Update 9/14/07*


			
				oobrittany said:
			
		

> Shampoos
> CrÃ¨me of Nature Red Label
> CrÃ¨me of Nature Kiwi and Citrus Moisture Active
> Nexxus Therappe-*GAVE AWAY*
> ...


Added: BB Foam Wrapping Lotion
Added: Elasta QP Glaze
Added: Doo Gro Grease
          Vitale Life and Body Relaxer


----------



## HoneyDew (May 26, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> Do you know whether the formula is different if it is purchased at other BSS also, or is it just at retail stores?



Girl, you know I have been like this  all over the place checking Mane N' Tail ingredients!

Sally's ingredient list is a slightly different order (not that big a deal) but it also does not have the "Emulsifying Wax" ingredient on the list.

Other BSS and retail stores, I have checked all have the same list on the bottle.

I CAN tell a difference.  Not really in how my hair feels, but when I apply my fermodyl liquid leave in.  When I don't use the Sally's on, the liquid does not soak in, as well.  I have to massage it in more.

Really I guess it is not that big of a deal, but I don't like that they are different.  I emailed the Mane N Tail folks asking about this, but they never got back to me.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 26, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Girl, you know I have been like this  all over the place checking Mane N' Tail ingredients!
> 
> Sally's ingredient list is a slightly different order (not that big a deal) but it also does not have the *"Emulsifying Wax"* ingredient on the list.



I'm glad that you picked up on that.  I like using MNT for CO washing, and I wonder if the emulsifying wax is what keeps it from sudsing up.  I'm going to have to check this out, but I have to wait until I'm down to my last bottle.  You know, using it up and all.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (May 26, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any creative ways to use up s-curl? I have an 8 oz bottle that I've used a couple of spritzes out of, but I don't really like it.


 
I use S-Curl on my nape for moisture.   

Tonight I finished up a bottle of Tresemme Moisturize conditioner, Vatika oil, and some of my beloved Trader Joe's Nourish Spa conditioner.


----------



## cutiebe2 (May 26, 2007)

I combined my Vo5 and Nature's gate conditioners. Now they are in one bottle and will be my Co conditioner for the summer. I should have used it up by then with my 2x weekly CO washes


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 27, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> I use S-Curl on my nape for moisture.



Thanks Priestess.  Do you mix it with anything?  I don't know why, but it seems to make my hair a bit hard.  I'm either going to have to find a way to use this stuff up or throw it away.   Maybe I'll put it in some conditioner, or put some oil in it.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 27, 2007)

Returned some SCurl spray, a White Rain Conditioner, and two NTM leave ins. Returning more items in the daylight hours.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (May 27, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> Thanks Priestess.  Do you mix it with anything? I don't know why, but it seems to make my hair a bit hard. I'm either going to have to find a way to use this stuff up or throw it away.  Maybe I'll put it in some conditioner, or put some oil in it.


 
Your welcome, Golden Breeze.    I spray on my nape and seal it with oil or grease.  Do you it spray it in your hands first or spray it directly on your hair?  You could try massage in just a small amount and see if your hair likes it better that way.  HTH


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 27, 2007)

I was in a giving mood this week so I gave away some shampoo bars, Back to Basic Moisturizing shampoo (32oz)/conditioner and a bottle of ORS olive oil lotion. The rest of my stash is for me to use up and that won't be for a long while.


----------



## HoneyDew (May 27, 2007)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> I was in a giving mood this week so I gave away some shampoo bars, Back to Basic Moisturizing shampoo (32oz)/conditioner and a bottle of ORS olive oil lotion. The rest of my stash is for me to use up and that won't be for a long while.



I think that is the only way I am going to put a dent in my collection - just giving it away!


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 27, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I think that is the only way I am going to put a dent in my collection - just giving it away!


 
It's not easy to do, but I was tired of seeing all that clutter in my closet. I want to put away my clothes in my closet and not feel overwhelmed by all my hair products.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 27, 2007)

I returned 7 conditoners, a shampoo and a leave-in today. Working on some Suave Professional BioBasics conditioner. Hope to be finished by the end of the week.


----------



## Artemis (May 28, 2007)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> However, I think my stopping the haircare spending has made me just buy more makeup, skincare and cosmetics. *I traded haircare PJ for Skincare/Makeup Pjism !*


 
Same here...It's just a disease I tell ya  Now I find my booty all up and thru Sephora and MAC...*smh*


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 28, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Your welcome, Golden Breeze.    I spray on my nape and seal it with oil or grease.  Do you it spray it in your hands first or spray it directly on your hair?  You could try massage in just a small amount and see if your hair likes it better that way.  HTH



I spray it in my hands first, and seal with jojoba or hot six oil.  I'll try the spray it on hair and massage then seal method and see how it works.  Thanks alot!


----------



## tnorenberg (May 29, 2007)

Well, I just polished off my jar of Mirtha de Perales DC Hair Mask. Boy did I love that stuff. I kept the jar though. I ripped off the label and will use that for some homemade conction of something.   Instead of buying more  I guess I better finish up my jar of LeKair Cholesterol Aloe Conditioner since thay are similar.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (May 29, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> I spray it in my hands first, and seal with jojoba or hot six oil. I'll try the spray it on hair and massage then seal method and see how it works. Thanks alot!


 
Anytime!   

Tonight, I finished a bottle of Aubrey's GPB and Aceite 3.  There is light at the end of the pj tunnel!


----------



## LocksOfLuV (May 29, 2007)

I'mma join this one after I buy a few more products.  


Maybe....


----------



## MonaLisa (May 29, 2007)

LocksOfLuV said:
			
		

> I'mma join this one after I buy a few more products.
> 
> 
> Maybe....


----------



## texasqt (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey ladies!  Just checking in.  I made it through May without going to the BSS so I'm going to try for June too.  It's amazing that I already have everything I need in the linen closet and under the sink.  I treated myself to a new outfit since I didn't buy a bunch of hair stuff.  Taking it a month at a time is working out much better for me!


----------



## Artemis (Jun 1, 2007)

I finished a tub of Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus and a tube of Motions Moisture Plus 

Haven't purchased products in at least a month I think, too


----------



## natieya (Jun 1, 2007)

Count me in! I've only been a member for a couple months and I'm already in need of recovery from PJism.  I really want to try Aveda....but I want to use up what I have first. So, I'm getting real about it this time. I will take an inventory to see what I have and use it up. Thanks for starting this! 



			
				texasqt said:
			
		

> PJs - Let's USE IT UP!!!
> 
> There are so many products that I want to try that may be better than what I have, but what I have isn't all that bad so I must USE IT UP before I can buy anything else. I have a cabinet full of products and then I have one of those standing shower racks with the shelves full of products too! I'm pushing myself out of the bathroom!
> 
> ...


----------



## texasqt (Jun 3, 2007)

natieya said:
			
		

> Count me in! I've only been a member for a couple months and I'm already in need of recovery from PJism.  I really want to try Aveda....but I want to use up what I have first. So, I'm getting real about it this time. I will take an inventory to see what I have and use it up. Thanks for starting this!




Gotcha' added!!! Welcome to PJ-Anonymous!


----------



## Tee (Jun 3, 2007)

I haven't used up anything lately?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 3, 2007)

LocksOfLuV said:
			
		

> I'mma join this one after I buy a few more products.
> 
> 
> Maybe....


 
   
Yeah. What she said...


----------



## taraglam2 (Jun 3, 2007)

I used up 2 tubes of PANTENE PRO-V Deep Moisturizing Treatment last week.  I did hit up SEPHORA and purchased JONATHAN Add Moisture Conditioner and PHYTOJOJOBA Shampoo.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 3, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> I finished a tub of Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus and a tube of Motions Moisture Plus
> 
> Haven't purchased products in at least a month I think, too



Hey! I just finished a tub of Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus yesterday, too! 

I gave away a tons of products to the ladies that I workout with at work, since I've found how wonderful Aveda products are. So I'll finish out my deep conditioners. I have about 3 tubs of Dominican deep conditioners that I'll now start working on. 

Yes, there *is* light at the end of the PJ tunnel...


----------



## Artemis (Jun 3, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:
			
		

> Hey! I just finished a tub of Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus yesterday, too!
> 
> I gave away a tons of products to the ladies that I workout with at work, since I've found how wonderful Aveda products are. So I'll finish out my deep conditioners. I have about 3 tubs of Dominican deep conditioners that I'll now start working on.
> 
> *Yes, there *is* light at the end of the PJ tunnel...*


 
Amen, sista...Amen.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jun 4, 2007)

I use up a bottle of Suave Tropical Coconut cond.  That was my last bottle, but it was a staple to do CO washes.  I replaced it with 2 bottles of VO5 Free Me Freesia, and 2 bottles of White Rain Tropical Coconut.  This is a one month supply.  I use at least 1/2 bottle per CO wash.  I am going to switch conditioners for CO washing because Suave & VO5 change flavors and formulas too much for me!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 4, 2007)

Tonight I used up a bottle of VO5 Champagne Kisses conditioner.  I am thinking about returning 2 more conditioners to Wal-Mart later this week...


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 5, 2007)

I finished a bottle of Daily Defense tender apple and a bottle of Goldwell leave in conditioner.

I am exchanging my silk elements relaxer for Roux femodyl 619


----------



## LABETT (Jun 5, 2007)

I thought I was doing fine until I found two 8 gallon bins full of conditioners.
I just need to give away more products or get to hair meeting soon.
I have not bought any products last month but found White Rain Tropical Coconut conditioner for 38 cents and had to buy it because of the raves.


----------



## nelli711 (Jun 6, 2007)

bumping for a new member


----------



## AllAboutTheHair (Jun 6, 2007)

Treasure2k6 said:
			
		

> Ya know I am in it with flying colors ...or should I say empty bottles!
> 
> I've been gradually doing a process of elimination. We just purchased a new home and I AM NOT TAKING ALL THESE DARN PRODUCTS WITH ME!!




SAME HERE!!!  Count me in.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm in! I have more than enough products and should be able to find my staples. I need to focus on the best conditioner and moisturizing styler for me.


----------



## brandy (Jun 6, 2007)

Joining this challenge has been a blessing to me! I have not bought any new products since 17/04/2007!!  I don't even have the urge to go to a bss. I am now bent on using up the millions of products I have and through this process I have found staples .
God bless the person that started this challenge .


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jun 6, 2007)

Now that I've finally removed my braids I expect to use up some more products. I can't wait to have some more space in my closet.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 10, 2007)

Over the course of two days, I've returned 5 conditioners, 2 jars of cholesterol, a shampoo and a moisturizer. I did buy a jar of moisturizer, but it's a staple and I'm through with keeping other stuff just to try it. 

Tomorrow I plan on returning or exchanging some more stuff and I plan on giving some items to friends.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm joining this challenge.


----------



## Tee (Jun 10, 2007)

I used up a bottle of V05 Tea Therapy.  (Yes, I have 2 more waiting in the wing)


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 10, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I used up a bottle of V05 Tea Therapy. *(Yes, I have 2 more waiting in the wing*)


 
I know what that's like!!   

I took three conditioners back to Wal-Mart.  At my next wash I hope to use up a couple more conditioners.  And I'll make a run to the women's shelter with some stuff too.


----------



## texasqt (Jun 10, 2007)

brandy said:
			
		

> Joining this challenge has been a blessing to me! I have not bought any new products since 17/04/2007!!  I don't even have the urge to go to a bss. I am now bent on using up the millions of products I have and through this process I have found staples .
> God bless the person that started this challenge .



Big Smile Here! Don't ya' feel the love! 

Keep using it up ladies!!!


----------



## texasqt (Jun 10, 2007)

LocksOfLuv
AllAboutTheHair
Jessica Rabbit
Bmoreflyygirl

We welcome you guys! I got you all added.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Jun 10, 2007)

I am returning some conditioner (s) to aveda.com tomorrow.

I am also gonna try to return some stuff to walmart.

But I still got a wish list.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Jun 10, 2007)

texasqt said:
			
		

> LocksOfLuv
> AllAboutTheHair
> Jessica Rabbit
> Bmoreflyygirl
> ...


 
WAIT WAIT! Not yet, gimme another month! I got loads of stuff to try first! I am not ready to commit!!!!


----------



## Artemis (Jun 11, 2007)

Bump!

I just added some stuff to the product exchange forum! Hopefully I'll have some takers, cuz I really don't want to throw this stuff away, but I gotta do something...

Oh yeah, I also bought a small (yet still pricey!) tube of Joico K-pak...I'm gonna use it 1-2x/month once I finish CPR in the bottle, but I think it'll be a staple to so it's ok


----------



## Artemis (Jun 11, 2007)

Gave away:
Jamila Henna
Motions Foaming Wrap Lotion
Dabur Jasmine Oil
WGHO
African Royale Braid Spray*(swapped for a back-up of Dove Moisture Spray)

 

Definitely makes up for my purchase


----------



## texasqt (Jun 11, 2007)

LocksOfLuV said:
			
		

> WAIT WAIT! Not yet, gimme another month! I got loads of stuff to try first! I am not ready to commit!!!!



Oh my...ok LocksOfLuv, I'm leaving ya' on the list and we expect to see ya in about a month young lady!


----------



## gimbap (Jun 11, 2007)

texasqt, i see you got skills with the carusos!  Cute!


----------



## Chandalicious87 (Jun 11, 2007)

Count me in!!!


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jun 11, 2007)

I had some DooGro intense deep conditioner (is a small tub) the I trashed. My goal was to use everything, even if its not my favorite....but this stuff looked horrible (Nasty and yellow) its the one prodct I straight up threw out. Plues I knew if my mother saw it she might be naive enough to just use it..not good!

I also finished my last bit of MTG  this will be my first time without growth aid in a year..but I am going to go hard on the vits from now on


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 11, 2007)

Tonight I finished a tub of Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol, a trial size of Paul Mitchell Super Skinny conditioner, and a bottle of Mane N Tail conditioner.

I gave the matching PM Super Skinny poo to my hubby.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 11, 2007)

Tonight, I used the last bit of Loreal Nutri Gloss Treatment conditioner (in the pink tube).  I really like that one.  I have another in my closet that I look forward to using, but I now have to start on the next one that is already in my shower:

Tresemme Moisture Deep Quench Conditioning Treatment.  I will start using that on Thursday.


----------



## taraglam2 (Jun 11, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> I'm joining this challenge.



Welcome to the challenge bmoreflyygirl !  I am loving the Olive Oil conditioning hairdress that I got of yours from the product exchange !


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 12, 2007)

I used up a tube of Queen Helene Cholesterol Hot Oil Treatment. Still working on my Africa's Best moisturizer and some Nexxus Aloe Rid shampoo.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Jun 12, 2007)

Okay so I returned 120 dollars worth of stuf to Aveda.com  

I sold 21 dollars worth of silicon mix, which ended up close to what I paid for it 

I have a stash of things I am taking back to walmart (about 12-15 dollars worth!)

And in a few days I am seling stuff on the exchange board!!!! 

Yeay baby!

Still not ready to commit tho.  Gimme 1 more month. My wish list is almost down to the last drop!


----------



## nelli711 (Jun 12, 2007)

So far, I've finished up a little tube of the Aveda DR Intensive Treatment and Phytorhum shampoo


----------



## Artemis (Jun 12, 2007)

Bump!

I think I'm going to add an extra wash day this week so I can get rid of some DC  

I'm on vacation this week so I'm bored and want to clear out my space.

ETA: I just finished up (finally!) my regular bottles of Joico Moisture Recovery (S & C), and my Doo Gro Deep Penetrating Conditioner  Sitting under the dryer now 

I have liters of the Joico I can use now, but I think I want to use up my Garnier stuff first...


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 12, 2007)

Ladies I got rid of a couple of things today.

My beloved conditioner - *Loreal Vive Smooth Intense*, although my hair loves it, has been making my scalp itch for some reason. My honey uses this conditioner so I gave my last two bottles to him - YEAH!

He told me that he would rather start using Herbal Essences Conditioner that he tried when his daughter left it at his house.  So today we traded those 2 for 2 bottles of HE None of Your Frizzness conditioners at the grocery store - anything to get them off my hand.

Idea - trade stuff in for something better!!  (even without a receipt!)

Also - I am not sure if I posted this or not, but I *threw out a liter and one smaller bottle of Mane N Tail conditioner*. My hair started rejecting that.

Edited to add:

Oh I almost forgot!! 

I sold *2 big tubs of Motions Moisture Plus *on ebay!   

It stopped working for me.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Jun 12, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Ladies I got rid of a couple of things today.
> 
> My beloved conditioner - *Loreal Vive Smooth Intense*, although my hair loves it, has been making my scalp itch for some reason. My honey uses this conditioner so I gave my last two bottles to him - YEAH!
> 
> ...


 
Damn! I should have bought those tubs from you!


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 12, 2007)

LocksOfLuV said:
			
		

> Damn! I should have bought those tubs from you!




I should have posted them here.  I was not thinking.  I pretty much gave them away.  I really only charged enough to cover shipping and the paypal fee. Sorry ladies.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 12, 2007)

Don't forget that I started the Swap Meet thread so those of you who want to just give stuff away or swap for, ahem, backups  go check out the thead


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am trying this again. I gave my mother some SE Luxury Moisturizing con and Motions After Shampoo con. I just finished Aveda DR Intensive Treatment (and will be repurchasing) and V05 Tea Therapy w/chamomille. I have come up with some stuff that I will definitely be keeping in my stash so now I have a better idea of what I want to get rid of. I am good for saying "Oh, well, maybe I'll try that again some day," knowing good and well that I won't. 
I am going to toss out my Suave MnH (gasp!! I know), Proclaim Natural 7 Oil with Olive oil (it's good but I have too many other oils I prefer), and my 10 ounce Humectress I got at Marshall's for 5 bucks (hate to waste such a bargain). Baby steps...


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 14, 2007)

I did finish the 4lb of affirm relaxer, replaced it with Mizani.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jun 14, 2007)

Finished a bottle of VO5 Free Me Fresia with my CO Wash, I have one bottle left, and then I can start the White Rain conditioners.


----------



## Tee (Jun 15, 2007)

I finished a bottle of V05 and a small bottle of Humectress.

Where is the trade thread?  I think i missed it.


----------



## taraglam2 (Jun 15, 2007)

I returned a NEXXUS leave-in conditioner and a NEXXUS shampoo yesterday plus two more random conditioners that I did not need.  I do not know why I purchased those NEXXUS products---such a pj !  I already know what works for my hair so I need to stop "trying out products".

I am getting ready to go to Wal-Mart and return 3 more random conditioners that I truly do not need and are not part of my STAPLES / Hair regimen system.  This challenge / thread is really helping the PJ in me


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 15, 2007)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> I returned a NEXXUS leave-in conditioner and a NEXXUS shampoo yesterday plus two more random conditioners that I did not need.  I do not know why I purchased those NEXXUS products---such a pj !  *I already know what works for my hair so I need to stop "trying out products".*
> 
> I am getting ready to go to Wal-Mart and return 3 more random conditioners *that I truly do not need and are not part of my STAPLES / Hair regimen system.  This challenge / thread is really helping the PJ in me *



This is where I'm at with my PJism too. I was stockpiling stuff that I had never even _tried_, just because it was getting good reviews. Not anymore. I already have a staple co wash conditioner, a staple deep conditioner, a moisturizing and clarifying shampoo, and a staple oil. Now all I have to find is a cheaper protein treatment and a moisturizer and I'll be set.

I'm trying to organize a sleepover or something with my family and friends just to give them products.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 15, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I finished a bottle of V05 and a small bottle of Humectress.
> 
> Where is the trade thread? I think i missed it.


 
In the product exchange forum:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=130143


----------



## CurliDiva (Jun 15, 2007)

Because if the product exchange at the Baltimore meeting - NOW I want to buy Ojon products! On the flip side I got rid of at least 8 products!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 17, 2007)

Tonight, I used up a bottle of Mane N Tail and a tub of Garnier Sleek & Shine (which I love BTW.)  I feel relieved to have finally found my staples now it's just a matter or giving away or using up  a few odd conditioners I have lying around.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 17, 2007)

Last night I finished up some Africa's Best Organics Olive Oil moisturizer. It's going to be a staple, but I won't repurchase for awhile.

I also returned 5 V05 conditioners, some Proclaim Natural 7 Oil, and some Elasta QP conditioner. 

Plan on using up some stuff up when I do my brothers hair tomorrow.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 17, 2007)

A great way to use up products, get the family involved.

My mom is using up a good portion of leave-in and grease, and today I did a pre-poo treatment on my brother annd he used up a whole jar of Garnier 3 Minute deep conditioner, a whole jar of John Frieda deep conditioner, and 3/4 bottle of Suave BioBasics conditioner.

He still has to wash and get styled, so he may use up even more.


----------



## taraglam2 (Jun 18, 2007)

CurliDiva said:
			
		

> Because if the product exchange at the Baltimore meeting - NOW I want to buy Ojon products! On the flip side I got rid of at least 8 products!



Hi CurliDiva !   Yes -- you had some great hair products for the giveaway exchange !


----------



## taraglam2 (Jun 18, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> Last night I finished up some Africa's Best Organics Olive Oil moisturizer. It's going to be a staple, but I won't repurchase for awhile.
> 
> I also returned 5 V05 conditioners, some Proclaim Natural 7 Oil, and some Elasta QP conditioner.
> 
> Plan on using up some stuff up when I do my brothers hair tomorrow.



Okay you know its serious and the PJ life is over when you start returning V05 conditioners !  B-Phlyy aint playing !  She is on a mission !


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 18, 2007)

I finished the Aveda DR conditoner...


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 18, 2007)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> *Okay you know its serious and the PJ life is over when you start returning V05 conditioners* ! B-Phlyy aint playing ! She is on a mission !


 
    too funny, but absolutely the truth. At it's peak, my V05 count was 27 bottles and about 10 different scents. Now, I'm down to 7 1/2 full bottles (4 1/2 of them transferred to a gallon jug with a pump). 

I only plan on using 3 scents (Strawberries and Cream, Champagne Kiss, and when I can find it, Blueberries and Cream) and only buying them on sale and then refilling the gallon jug.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 18, 2007)

Yesterday I returned a conditioner to Wal-Mart and exchanged a product I didn't want from Sally's for something better.  Tonight I finished a tub of Pantene Breakage Defense Mask, and bottles of White Rain Tropical Coconut and PM The Detangler.  It's so cool, my shower is much less cluttered now!


----------



## tnorenberg (Jun 18, 2007)

I finished up my Paul Mitchell "The Conditioner" detangler. This was a staple of mine for sooo long. Well, I broke out a bottle of CON (red bottle top) and WOW. I don't think I have ANYTHING in my PJ hair arsenal quite like this. A shampoo & conditioner in one w/ TONS OF SLIP. I was amazed. This will be my new detangler.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jun 19, 2007)

I finally finished my Alter Ego Garlic Treatment, had as a staple for a long time it just didn't do anything for me and was collecting dust in my closet. Now I have to finish up my Mayo Treatment and I'll be half way done with all the excess products.


----------



## taraglam2 (Jun 20, 2007)

I used up a bottle of JASON Sea Kelp Conditioner as a pre-shampoo treatment yesterday.  

I plan to return a PANTENE shampoo to Wal-Mart today and another Random Shampoo and Conditioner set back to SALLY's today as well.


----------



## sareca (Jun 20, 2007)

I still haven't gotten any new products.   Although I don't have a heat protectant so I might try Hask Straight Solution.  My last one made my hair dry and kinda sticky.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 20, 2007)

Yesterday, I finished another tub of Pantene Breakage Defense.  With the warmer temps washing more frequently helps me use it all up.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd like to join this challenge. 

I've been trying, but failing, especially this month. I bought a number of conditioners even though I already had more than enough erplexed. I really wanted to try dominican conditioners & a local BSS has a large selection -- so I bought 3 condish & 1 rinse, as well as 2 leave-ins. & that's only the dominican products I bought... 

_I don't know how I won't go to the BSS next month..._

Anyway, I have identified some staple products, but I like variety, so I know I will probably have 3 of each type of product.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 21, 2007)

Last night I just finished a tube of the Tresemme Deep Quench Moisture Therapy conditioner.  I really liked that one.

I have to put it on my list of goods ones as I move on the the next one of about 50 sekret conditioners in my PJ closet.

I think I am going to use the bottle of ION Moisturizing therapy I have.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 21, 2007)

I finished my big bottle of PM SuperCharged on Tues  I love that stuff. I bought the Joico MC Treatment Balm, and as much as I love Joico right now, I am eager to buy my Paul Mitchell stuff again...Nothing compares. So I am trying my hardest to use this up soon.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 21, 2007)

It is soo beautiful out!  I want to go to the BSS for lunch & buy the 12en1 rinse   I do...not...think...I...can...r.e.s.i.s.t...the...u..r..g..e..:assimilat


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 21, 2007)

I need some clariification on rule #4 - Can I repurchase a great product/staple - even if I have other products that do the same type of thing that are "good"?  

_As you can see I am a bad PJ & looking for loopholes.:angeldevi _


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jun 21, 2007)

schipperchow1 said:
			
		

> I need some clariification on rule #4 - Can I repurchase a great product/staple - even if I have other products that do the same type of thing that are "good"?
> 
> _As you can see I am a bad PJ & looking for loopholes.:angeldevi _




You can repurchase your staples, but can not repurchase a staple and buy another product that does the same thing that is good.  If you repurchase your staple, and have a good product that you already have, then try to figure out a way to use up the good product that is not a staple.


----------



## taraglam2 (Jun 22, 2007)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> I returned a NEXXUS leave-in conditioner and a NEXXUS shampoo yesterday plus two more random conditioners that I did not need.  I do not know why I purchased those NEXXUS products---such a pj !  I already know what works for my hair so I need to stop "trying out products".
> 
> I am getting ready to go to Wal-Mart and return 3 more random conditioners that I truly do not need and are not part of my STAPLES / Hair regimen system.  This challenge / thread is really helping the PJ in me



Ended up returning a shampoo and two conditioners to Wal-Mart.  I am sooo glad to finally be happy and content with my staples.  I have to admit that I did purchase Freeman Papaya and Lime Overboard Shine Conditioner.  I need a good alternate co-wash conditioner that I can rely on and I am hoping the Freeman line of conditioners might work. Right now the co-wash conditioners that work great for me are TreSemme Anti-breakage, Tre'Semme Moisture Rich and Mane-n-Tail.  Will try the Freeman conditioner for tomorrow's co-wash.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification Golden Breeze.  I will try to adhere to the rules 

But I was very bad & went to the BSS at lunch.

TaraGlam: are you using the Mane N Tail original for co-wash?  I tried it as a leave in & it made my hair sticky.  I was going to give to my sister-in-law, but this may be a way I can use it up:scratchch


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jun 22, 2007)

schipperchow1 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the clarification Golden Breeze.  I will try to adhere to the rules
> 
> *But I was very bad & went to the BSS at lunch.*
> 
> TaraGlam: are you using the Mane N Tail original for co-wash?  I tried it as a leave in & it made my hair sticky.  I was going to give to my sister-in-law, but this may be a way I can use it up:scratchch



Did you buy anything?


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 25, 2007)

Gave away two moisturizers to my cousin. Should be finished with another one tonight and I may return some stuff to Wal-Mart later on in the week.

Lots of empty space in the bathroom now.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 25, 2007)

I used up a bottle of VO5 conditioner for shaving and as a in-shower moisturizer instead of using body lotion.


----------



## LaNecia (Jun 25, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> I used up a bottle of VO5 conditioner for shaving and as a in-shower moisturizer instead of using body lotion.



 I like where you're head's at! Now I know what to do with a few of my 'left overs'.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jun 25, 2007)

This weekend I used up a tub of 10 En 1, a bottle of MNT conditioner, and a bottle of V05.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 25, 2007)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I like where you're head's at! Now I know what to do with a few of my 'left overs'.


 
Hahaha, I have to get creative when Using It Up!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 28, 2007)

I finished up another bottle of VO5, plus a Suave and Tresemme conditioner too.  I'm so happy, Using It Up has helped me to get rid of a lot of products that were just taking up space.  I can really concentrate on my staples now.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 28, 2007)

Ladies I had a serious overdose!!  

I actualyl feel bad about it believe it or not.

I had a Sally coupon for $10 off $50 purchase.  I got stupid in there today.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 29, 2007)

GoldenBreeze:  Yes, I bought many things, I bought the 12in 1 conditioner & sole & canela rinse...Nature's Blessings, & a spray moisturizer...I don't know what happened ...But I have restrained myself from buying any new products for a week.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 29, 2007)

B Phlly & Priestess: You are definitely using it up & getting rid of stuff.  Way to go!


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Jun 29, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Ladies I had a serious overdose!!
> 
> I actualyl feel bad about it believe it or not.
> 
> I had a Sally coupon for $10 off $50 purchase. I got stupid in there today.


 
  It's otay!

*sings* We fall doooooown, but we get up....


Who am I to talk, I am such a PJ I still am not even in the challenge. It's just too many products out there to try. I can't commit!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 29, 2007)

HoneyDew: Don't feel bad...you got them on sale.  Were any of them your staples?


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 29, 2007)

schipperchow1 said:
			
		

> HoneyDew: Don't feel bad...you got them on sale.  Were any of them your staples?




 Not a one!!! 

But, $21 of that was on a Heat Cap which I really needed.  I don't always feel like pulling out the hooded dryer for my deep conditions.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 30, 2007)

The GoldnHot Heat Cap?  I used to eye that one until I bought a microcap last year for my deep treatments.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 30, 2007)

I am working very slowly on this as well, selling products that I haven't used or don't use. That is because I've found my beloved AVEDA. That was my goal--finding a good hair product line that's right for me, and AVEDA got me there. I couldn't be happier...

So now, I'm just using up what I have and getting rid of the stuff that I don't want or doesn't work for me.

Look for the upcoming Summer sales, ladies!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 30, 2007)

I finally finished that moisturizer (you all have no idea how long I was waiting to get to the end of it).

This morning I returned 2 shampoos and a conditioner. I contemplated buying a shampoo that I now consider a staple, but I think I'm going to wait until I finish more of what I already have.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 30, 2007)

schipperchow1 said:
			
		

> The GoldnHot Heat Cap?  I used to eye that one until I bought a microcap last year for my deep treatments.



I used it for the 1st time lastnight.  I don't really like it, but it will do.  It does not warm up in the very back.  Other than that it was okay.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jul 5, 2007)

While on vacation, I used up a bottle of BB Oil Moisturizer (staple), Kemi Oyl, Paul Mitchell The Detangler, and a tub of Pantene Breakage Defense.  Loving Using It Up!


----------



## tnorenberg (Jul 5, 2007)

I finally finished up a jar of the LeKair Cholesterol Aloe Conditioner. It felt like I had that thing forever. I also found a quarter of a bottle of Pure Elements Daily Detangler. That stuff is good, and I can't believe I've been looking for a detangler all this tine and had one. Its got good ingredients too w/ SAA and silk powder at the top of the list and NO CONES either. I may have to get more of this.

But I did finally get Aveda Damage Remedy poo & cond today. I hope to use it after my relaxer this weekend.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 6, 2007)

I gave away 2 bottles of Suave conditioner and 3 bottles of hair color.

Then I went in Sally's and splurged, but only to replace staples.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jul 7, 2007)

Tonight I self relaxed and used up Proline grease as protectant, my container of Silk Elements relaxer (will try ORS lye next touch up), Aphogee 2 min recon. for mid-relaxer protein step and a tub of my staple, LeKair Cholesterol.

Yesterday I stocked up on 2 staples at Wal-Mart, today I splurged on Aveda Damage Remedy set and pomade.


----------



## Artemis (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi ladies!
I threw out 3 bottles of products left over from my natural days and right when I relaxed again. I kept telling myself I was going to get to them, and then when the time came to open them up, it was a no-go   

So in the trash they went...

And I re-stocked my 2 staple DCs, I am almost done with the one I am currently using, so I've been mixing them together to speed up the process.

I did buy some s/c but I don't have anything like them, so I think that's ok--well it's gonna have to be ok cuz I ain't taking them back  (Keracare Dry/Itchy Scalp S/C--I've been itching and scratching for too long--now I know what it's like to have a normal scalp )

I am currently taking a break from my beloved Joico Moisture Recovery so that I can use up my Garnier Length & Strength S/C. It's not as fabulous as I remember so it's gonna have to prove to me that it's not garbage-worthy in the next 2-3 washes...

And my wishlist has scaled down and been re-organized by "type of product" so when I finish one product category, I can look on my wish list and pick something out from there to check out.

I am stuck in daily moisturizer hell! I will be there for a while, just "using it up"! Esp. since I just bought a new one--Keracare! Darn that Macherie w/her gorgeous hair


----------



## taraglam2 (Jul 7, 2007)

I finished up a 32 ounce bottle of Mane-n-Tail Original Formula conditioner.  It is a staple and I will re-purchase after I use up some more conditioners I have on hand.  I plan to do a pre-shampoo treatment, shampoo, deep condition and rollerset today.


----------



## taraglam2 (Jul 7, 2007)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> Ended up returning a shampoo and two conditioners to Wal-Mart.  I am sooo glad to finally be happy and content with my staples.  I have to admit that I did purchase *Freeman Papaya and Lime Overboard Shine **Conditioner.*  I need a good alternate co-wash conditioner that I can rely on and I am hoping the Freeman line of conditioners might work. Right now the co-wash conditioners that work great for me are TreSemme Anti-breakage, Tre'Semme Moisture Rich and Mane-n-Tail.  *Will try the Freeman conditioner **for tomorrow's co-wash.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> The Freeman's Conditioner is alright but I definitely will not repurchase.  Will use it up as a co-wash conditioner.  At least I tried it


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Jul 7, 2007)

Is it cheating if you throw stuff away? I am tired of using up stuff that my hair doesn't like.


----------



## Artemis (Jul 7, 2007)

LocksOfLuV said:
			
		

> Is it cheating if you throw stuff away? I am tired of using up stuff that my hair doesn't like.


 
No way, it's not cheating!


			
				texasqt said:
			
		

> Here are a few guidelines:
> 
> 1. *CRAPPY PRODUCTS should be thrown away , returned, or given to someone who may benefit from it. These are products that just don't do right on your hair.*
> 
> ...


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Jul 7, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> No way, it's not cheating!


 
Thank you. Maybe I need to take the time out and take them to a women's shelter.


----------



## Artemis (Jul 7, 2007)

Definitely. That's a great idea


----------



## HoneyDew (Jul 8, 2007)

I gave away 1 of my 3 (yes 3!) Victoria's Secret So Sexy sets to my sister.

I also finished 2 products this week - A tube of Nexxus Babassu Mud and a bottle of Loreal Vive Smooth Intense conditioner for Medium hair.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 8, 2007)

Just used up the very last of the Suave Professional BioBasics conditioner and Ion Color Defense Intense Moisture conditoner.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jul 9, 2007)

Yall, I am on a roll.

I sold a Origins Knot Free shampoo and finishing rinse on ebay!!  I am shipping it out to the winner tomorrow!

I also took back 2 bottles of Vive Nutri Gloss conditioner (just did not want them anymore).  I did exchange one for a bottle of Loreal Vive Smooth Intense conditioner for medium hair.   But, I think I deserve a little credit since I only exchanged one and returned the other. 

I almost done with a bottle of Mane N Tail Deep moisturizing conditioner, which I will finish up during my next wash this week.

I feel like :angeldevi rubbing my hands together as I think of the next conditioner from my stash I get to use.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jul 9, 2007)

I finished my Africa's Best Herbal Oil blend and got some Coconut oil from  Hairveda (smells heavenly!). 

I'm looking to finish my African Royale Braid spray and try some more products from Hairveda and Hair2Heaven.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm down to just my staples, and am going to try to keep it that way.  I want to try a new deep conditioner so when my tub of 10 En 1 is down to half, I'm going to buy LeKair Shea Butter Cholesterol.


----------



## taraglam2 (Jul 10, 2007)

Returned a conditioner to Sally's today and did not buy anything !  Just went in there returned w/receipt and left out---did not walk around the store to browse or anything !  This is MAJOR 4 me.

Then I went next door to Rite Aid and did not purchase anything hair related !  YEAH !

Finished up a bottle of NTM Healing Shine Serum.  Not repurchasing.  A A new bottle of Fantasia IC Olive Oil Serum was waiting in the rear of my product cabinet to take its place.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jul 10, 2007)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> *Returned a conditioner to Sally's today and did not buy anything !  Just went in there returned w/receipt and left out---did not walk around the store to browse or anything !  This is MAJOR 4 me.*
> 
> Then I went next door to Rite Aid and did not purchase anything hair related !  YEAH !
> 
> Finished up a bottle of NTM Healing Shine Serum.  Not repurchasing.  A A new bottle of Fantasia IC Olive Oil Serum was waiting in the rear of my product cabinet to take its place.



CONGRATS!!  I know that is a big deal. Today I returned 2 tubes of Loreal Vive NutriGloss only to get 2 bottle of Loreal Vive Smooth Intense instead. 

I did so good last week, too.  I returned 2 bottle of the Nutri Gloss conditioner and only got 1 bottle of the Loreal Vive Smooth Intense and store credit for the other. 

Now I have THREE bottles of Loreal Vive Smooth Intense  I need to STAY OUT OF THE STORE!!


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Jul 10, 2007)

Everybody is doing big thangs.

Not me.


----------



## gimbap (Jul 10, 2007)

I reeeeeeeeally wanted to try ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo.  But I just bought a new shampoo the other day, plus I have about 5 other bottles of poo.  I saw that my mom had a bottle  ...soooo I took my own lil squirt bottle and put some in there.  

I get to try out a product without spending money.  Progress!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jul 10, 2007)

Tonight I used up Nexxus Keraphix and Garnier Sleek & Shine Mask.  I wanted to use these, so I can soon treat my self to my Aveda Damage Remedy set I bought.


----------



## Mook's hair (Jul 10, 2007)

I just used up 3 products last night. I was so proud!


----------



## HoneyDew (Jul 10, 2007)

oobrittany said:
			
		

> I reeeeeeeeally wanted to try ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo.  But I just bought a new shampoo the other day, plus I have about 5 other bottles of poo.  I saw that my mom had a bottle  ...soooo I took my own lil squirt bottle and put some in there.
> 
> I get to try out a product without spending money.  Progress!




That's the way to go!!


----------



## taraglam2 (Jul 11, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> CONGRATS!!  I know that is a big deal. Today I returned 2 tubes of Loreal Vive NutriGloss only to get 2 bottle of Loreal Vive Smooth Intense instead.
> 
> I did so good last week, too.  I returned 2 bottle of the Nutri Gloss conditioner and only got 1 bottle of the Loreal Vive Smooth Intense and store credit for the other.
> 
> Now I have THREE bottles of Loreal Vive Smooth Intense  I need to STAY OUT OF THE STORE!!



Thanks Honeydew !  I was shocked at myself.  When I was leaving Sally's I was like---I just got to share this with the ladies on LHCF !  

Gotta love Loreal Vive Conditioners !    I always have at least one bottle in my stash.


----------



## taraglam2 (Jul 11, 2007)

Just got back from Wal*Mart--- I returned some more hairstuff--- $26.90 worth !  Shampoo, Conditioners and a random leave-in.


----------



## nadz (Jul 11, 2007)

I've decided to use up my products too! It's part of my realistic spending plan. I feel good doing this.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 11, 2007)

I used up an old bottle of the original Herbal Essences conditioner. Trying to get rid of my Suave stash next.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 13, 2007)

I think I should just bow out of this challenge, I keep failing :fallenang

Taraglam: I must commend you for returning things to Sally's & not buying anything else.  I tried that twice & ended up with more stuff .

Last week, I bought CPR (sale), Proclaim Curl Activator Gel & brown bobby pins (I didn't have any!)  I also ordered some more Honeybrush Tea Gel (staple) from QB and decided to try the Herbs & Sulfur pomade since I saw some good reviews. 

The week before I bought 3 different conditioners to CO w/.  

I am determined to stay out of the BSS & Sally's for the rest of the month    But I will have to take this one day at a time until I break this addiction


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 13, 2007)

*Locks*, girl don't be so hard on yourself.  This PJ habit is a hard one to kick, especially since it really isn't harmful unless we're spending the rent or mortgage money.

*schipper*, try to give it some time.  You didn't start this challenge from the beginning.  Some of us are doing well now, but were a mess at the beginning.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement, GoldenBreeze.  

Part of the challenge for me is that I know my financial situation will be changing in 2 months & I may not be able to afford my staples - Phyto, AO, QB HoneyTea & Curls Milkshake, so I'm trying to find some comparable products before the change hitserplexed

~Schip


----------



## Tee (Jul 14, 2007)

I have lost my last mind lately.  I just dont know what came over me.  I am going to try again harder to get back on this bandwagon!  

Just to add a small positive to bad behavior, I have given away some products and took a few back.  (baby steps.  baby steps.)


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jul 14, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I have lost my last mind lately. I just dont know what came over me. I am going to try again harder to get back on this bandwagon!
> 
> Just to add a small positive to bad behavior, I have given away some products and took a few back. (baby steps. baby steps.)


 

 I know, I know. It's hard ain't it!? I did manage to get rid of a few products though. I'm going to trash some old used stuff that didn't cut it and only replace staples now.....at least that's the plan


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jul 14, 2007)

Pjism is something else...  I gave away some products but I've been buying some also too.


----------



## tnorenberg (Jul 14, 2007)

So finally I finished up the Balsam conditioner today anf cracked open a new bottle of 24/7 conditioner by Hair Veda. It smells so good. I think this will be my new daily conditioner.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jul 14, 2007)

I am trying but darn it is hard. I have used a couple of things though.  Q


----------



## BrownBetty (Jul 15, 2007)

I just finished a bottle of lacio lacio leave in.

I sold:
QB honeybush
Aveda USC
La india 
Burnt Sugar

Gave away:
Dove mist
Jamaican Cactus oil


----------



## motherx2esq (Jul 15, 2007)

I am so in on this one.  I have 3 shelves full of hair stuff and stuff under my night stand!  I will be pre pooing or something with this stuff.  I have given a lot of my V05 shampoos to my sister because I love Suave and V05 does nothing for me.  Maybe I will give her some conditioners too! lol


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 15, 2007)

I finished my ORS oilve oil lotion so now I don't have any more moisturizer. So now I am using castor oil and a spritz of rosewater and jojoba oil....so I should have about 3 or 4 more products finished by the end of the month!!!!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 15, 2007)

Finished up some Clairol Herbal Essence Color Gloss conditioner and a bottle of V05 Strawberries and Cream.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Jul 15, 2007)

I just need a whoopin!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 15, 2007)

My name is DDTexlaxd and I'm a product junkie.:Blush2:  i want to join this challenge, but I am struggling to get some self control. Can u guys help me?


----------



## EMJazzy (Jul 15, 2007)

I threw away some stuff...I gave away some stuff and I purchased new stuff.  In my defense your honor the new stuff I purchased is ALL THAT (quite possibly a staple)


----------



## LABETT (Jul 15, 2007)

I checked my stash and I mostly have stocked pile conditioners that work great on my hair that are hard to find or discontinued.
I have bins full of Suave Milk & Honey,DDTA,White Rain Coconut,St Ives,Nature Gate,and VO5.
I dont need to buy another conditioner for cowashes for 3 years.


----------



## taraglam2 (Jul 16, 2007)

schipperchow1 said:
			
		

> I think I should just bow out of this challenge, I keep failing :fallenang
> 
> *Taraglam: I must commend you for returning things to Sally's & not buying anything else.  I tried that twice & ended up with more stuff .*
> Last week, I bought CPR (sale), Proclaim Curl Activator Gel & brown bobby pins (I didn't have any!)  I also ordered some more Honeybrush Tea Gel (staple) from QB and decided to try the Herbs & Sulfur pomade since I saw some good reviews.
> ...



Thanks schipperchow !  I am *finally* making progress on this challenge.    It feels so great getting rid of the extra PJ shopping splurge products


----------



## taraglam2 (Jul 16, 2007)

DDtexlaxd said:
			
		

> My name is DDTexlaxd and I'm a product junkie.:Blush2:  i want to join this challenge, but I am struggling to get some self control. Can u guys help me?




Hi DDtexlaxd !   

Of course we will help  

We are all here helping each other.  Whenever I think I may shop for products or shop online for products...I run to this thread and it puts me back on track.  

My name is Taraglam2 and I was one of the worst PJ's ever...until this wonderful thread was started.


----------



## taraglam2 (Jul 16, 2007)

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> I threw away some stuff...I gave away some stuff and I purchased new stuff.  *In my defense your honor the new stuff I purchased is ALL THAT (quite possibly a staple) *




.........


----------



## Tee (Jul 16, 2007)

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> I threw away some stuff...I gave away some stuff and I purchased new stuff.  *In my defense your honor the new stuff I purchased is ALL THAT (quite possibly a staple)*


----------



## texasqt (Jul 17, 2007)

I am soo happy to finally be able to say...drumroll please...
I've used up a full bottle of Hot Sixx Oil and Suave Naturals Fresia conditioner. 

I'm now working on White Rain Tropical Coconut and a small amount of Ije oil already in my stash.  One bottle at a time!

That's it, that's all...to be continued!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 18, 2007)

Last night I finished up my bottle of Nexxus Aloe Rid shampoo. I'm not going to repurchase because I've decided Suave Daily clarifying shampoo is better for my hair.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 18, 2007)

Sunday evening I used  up a bottle of White Rain Energizing Citrus Cond, and a jar of NTM treatment.  I liked the White Rain but I don't think I'll purchase it again, because it smelled more sweet that citrus.  I still have  2 jars of NTM left.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 24, 2007)

You know something? I'm going to join this one just to keep from becoming a PJ! I almost slipped today


----------



## tnorenberg (Jul 24, 2007)

I finally finished up the Pure Elements Daily Detangler. I really liked it. Now I'll try the  Biolage Matrix Detangler. I will have to work on polishing off the Aura Rosemary Rinse next.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jul 24, 2007)

I finished a packet of amla, the rest of the salerm wheat germ con.  I have a bunch of stuff on sale in the exchange forum and what doesn't sell is going to the womens shelter.

MV


----------



## texasqt (Jul 25, 2007)

I finished my bottle of Keracare Shampoo - I really liked it but I have two others to use up before I purchase more. I think I'm finally on a use it up roll!!! That's three bottles of products used up this month!!!


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Jul 25, 2007)

I gave away a nice amount of stuff at the DC Brunch and I need to throw some stuff out. I did buy 2 bottles of vo5 for co-washing and am getting some product donations.


----------



## texasqt (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey Everyone -

We have some new members to this ongoing challenge!!!!



*Members Joined*
20Perlz
Adrienne72
ADW425
AllAboutTheHair
Alli77
Amr501
Artemis_E
B_Phlyy
BlackMaven
Blessedhairgro
BMoreFlyyGirl
BoomBoom1027
Brownie518 
BrownSugarFlyyGirl
Candiss
Chandalicious 
Cleve_gryl
Cocosweet
CurliDiva
DDtexlaxd 
Deontaer
E$H
Gracefulee
GoldenBreeze
GrowthByForce
GymFreak336
HoneyDew
Inquiring Mind
JanieBaby
January_Noir
Jen Fleets 
Jessica Rabbit
Labett
Letitia
LilChocolateMa
LocksOfLuv
Lyphe
Miracle
MissFallon
MissVee
MsCocoFace
Motherx3esq 
Nadz 
NappyMe
Natieya  
NaturallyLovely
Nelli711
Nyi-Nyi
OoBrittany
Precious_1
Priestess
PrincessDi
PryncessLana
Queeny20
RavenMerlita
Sapphire74
Sareca
Sassyhair
Schipperchow1 
Serenity_Peace 
Taraglam2
TexasQT
Tnorenberg
Treasure2k6
Willie525
Wishin4BSL
Yoniy
Last Update: 8/10/07


----------



## texasqt (Aug 10, 2007)

Anybody up for an inventory update?

I think I'm going to re-list mine this weekend to see if I've really made any progress.  

Also, for those of us who are down to their staples - let us know - a congratulations and a special graduation should be made for you guys!


----------



## aloof one (Aug 10, 2007)

IM IN!!!
This looks like it really will help me get started, making the list, I mean. Especially since Im moving and packing and realizing that my hair/beauty products  take up the same amount of space as two of my suitcases of clothes

I would put a list up just to emphasize, but I would be typing all night on TOP of writing it all in my journal. I could open a salon or a BSS with this mess!


----------



## Artemis (Aug 29, 2007)

Where is everybody?? I've been busy trying to use up all the shampoos I own, so that I can buy more Joico


----------



## texasqt (Aug 30, 2007)

artemis_e. said:


> Where is everybody?? I've been busy trying to use up all the shampoos I own, so that I can buy more Joico



Still here!
For the most part, being more aware of my PJism has helped out tremendously.  I've found my staples and being able to compare them to the stuff that's under my sink (or new items) has minimized new purchases.  I still have a lot of half-bottles to use up but I'm enjoying it!  

My found staples:
Pre-pooing or conditioner washing with any coconut conditioner (WR or Suave)
Shampooing w/Keracare and finding that Aphogee's Evening Primrose Shampoo is a cheap alternative, same consistency too!
Conditioning w/Keracare Humecto or ORS Replenishing Pack
and finding that I cannot live without my 2 minute Aphogee Reconstructor, my IC Moisturizing Leave-in, Redken Heat Glide, Proclaim Heat Protector
and BB Castor Oil in the jar! Keeping it sweet and simple!


----------



## Artemis (Aug 31, 2007)

texasqt said:


> Still here!
> For the most part, being more aware of my PJism has helped out tremendously. I've found my staples and being able to compare them to the stuff that's under my sink (or new items) has minimized new purchases. I still have a lot of half-bottles to use up but I'm enjoying it!
> 
> My found staples:
> ...


 
That's great that you are finding staples 

I have learned which products are a waste of time for me to buy (like conditioners that contain mineral oil are a ) so that helps me when I do get the urge to try something new, but I am so pleased w/my Paul Mitchell Super-Charged, that I don't want to try any other deep conditoners  When you're forced to use what you've got, you find this deeper appreciaton for the tried-and-true, and voila! You've got a staple ...

I've also narrowed down my staple brands from 4 to 2: 
1) Kenra (for moisture)
2) Joico (for strength)

The exceptions will be my leave-in and dc (Paul Mitchell) and my daily moisturizers (of which I have too many, so I will just be using those up for like years!) and my FNWL oils, etc.

So even though I haven't gotten to use up that much either, I do feel like I've made some progress 

Also an added bonus: A friend of mine who absolutely refuses to do her own hair has entrusted the weekly maintenance care of her hair to me, so I get to use my stuff up on her !! (And I can make a little $$ on the side, lol.) Her hair is looking fabulous b/c of it.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm still participating! I've been in the exchange forum getting rid of products that didn't make the cut, and using up half full bottles of conditioners during co-washes. In the meantime, I haven't been buying  new products like I use to. This challenge is helping me narrow down staples- I likey


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 31, 2007)

Used up mango and lime leave-in treatment, BBD shampoo and some cheapie conditioner. Getting weaves and braids helps control the pjism.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm still here, but I pretty much have nothing extra on hand anymore.  I still try new things, but only when a like product is used up.

Staples:
- Any cheapie condish. for CO washer (planing to try the 1 gal curly hair cheapie from Sally's (7.99 for a gallon)

-10 en 1, humecto, or cholesterol for deep cond.

- Giovonni Direct, and Mane n' Tail for leave-in

- AO Lemongrass or VO5 Kiwi&Lime for clarifying

- ORS Olive Oil, CD HHB, and Aloe Vera Gel for moisture

- Goldwells, Ego Boost,  or Biosilk for ends

- various oils and butters, for sealing.
 (jojoba, cranberry, emu, castor, turkey red; avacodo, hemp, shea, red palm)

- EO's
 (pepperment, sage, thyme, rosemary, and basil)

- Kera Care cream press for straightening heat protection

- Aphrogee for protein treatments.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm still here, but I have failed this challenge.  I bought a number of dominican conditioners to try.  I almost bought more conditioner 2 days ago, but was strong & left them at the checkout

I am really a conditioner junkie...But it is the one treat i allow myself...conditioner


----------



## Healthb4Length (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm REALLY trying hard to stay on this challenge y'all but I feel like I'm about to relapse. I'm good with the shampoos, it's just that I'm a conditioner junkie....I've been washing more often so that I can use up some of the stuff that I have so that I can purchase new conditioners, like AO honeysuckle conditioner...HELP!!!


----------



## BrownBetty (Sep 13, 2007)

I am still going strong.  I have finished a small bottle of kenra con.  i have reisisted the urge to buy more products that I don't need.  I want to try the aveda brilliance line but I won't buy that until I finish my aveda DR products.  The only thing I have bought is more leave in, I ran out.

Mv


----------



## LABETT (Sep 13, 2007)

My product stash has been severely reduced since the start of this challenge.
I replaced a couple of conditioners and got rid of a lot of used products to neighbors.
I am planning to get rid of more products soon and I have  not bought products just because they are on sale like before.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Sep 14, 2007)

Well the good news is I've actually reduce the amount of products I have. I went from having 3-4 shelves filled with products to just 2...It's a slow process.


----------



## gimbap (Sep 14, 2007)

I think I'm having a relapse.  I used up a lot of condiotioners that were pretty good (Silicon Mix, Pantene R&N Mask, Humectress, Humecto etc), but I haven't replaced them... and now I'm feeling the need to go and buy them instead of using the stuff that I already have.  

must...fight...urge...


----------



## daaiyah (Sep 23, 2007)

I would like to join if it is not to late. I have shelves I installed in my closet that are filled with products catagorized by use. I have read alot of the posts so I know there are others like me.
A few months ago, I bought a gallon of shampoo before I even tried it and the hot oil and hair lotion and the 5lb hair grease to match. I have enough Motions CPR and lavish conditioning shampoo to start a beauty shop. I bought the big tub of Motions mild relaxer and I don't even like it, so I just look at it everytime I go in my closet.
I've got half a dozen of this and that. More bottles of oil sheen and glosser that I sqirted 3-6 times and decided it was too shiney. I love my natural oils so they are displayed on pretty wire racks but the shelves and shelves of shampoos, conditioners, hair oils, scalp oils, end oils, hot oils, leave ins, glossers, oil sheens, relaxer. This is too much. 
I don't know anyone to give this stuff to and the shipping wouldn't be worth someone else buying. I liked the idea of the women's shelter, but that is over 100 miles away and I am not driving that far. Sigh..... I am making excuses.


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 23, 2007)

Using it up just is not working for me.  I don't think I want to use things up - I just want to get rid of them.  I don't know how to do that. I threw away all my half used containers of things, btu I don't want to throw away things that are brand new.  Maybe I can post up on the Exchange board.


----------



## sareca (Sep 23, 2007)

I threw out anything I managed to get halfway through. The rest I gave away.  I'm pretty happy with the stash I have left.  I've actually been experimenting with Dom conditioners. I ordered 3. That means I have to use up, give way, or throw away 3 before I can try anything else new.

ETA: I will never buy another shampoo. My hair really doesn't like poo and diluted a bottle lasts me for a year.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 23, 2007)

sareca said:


> *I threw out anything I managed to get halfway through.* The rest I gave away. I'm pretty happy with the stash I have left. I've actually been experimenting with Dom conditioners. I ordered 3. That means I have to use up, give way, or throw away 3 before I can try anything else new.
> 
> ETA: I will never buy another shampoo. My hair really doesn't like poo and diluted a bottle lasts me for a year.


 
That is a really good idea. I've been feeling really guilty b/c I just can't finish the entire thing. Some stuff, I just don't want to use b/c I've stuff that's so much better, and I don't have anyone to give it to.  I will make myself feel better a/b getting rid of my old stuff. I have to. I am running out of space .


----------



## Dayjoy (Sep 23, 2007)

If you guys have meetings in your areas perhaps you can take your unwanted products there.  If you don't have meetings, set up one.  One PJ's unusable item is another woman's hair tonic.


----------



## daaiyah (Sep 24, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> Using it up just is not working for me.  I don't think I want to use things up - I just want to get rid of them.  I don't know how to do that. I threw away all my half used containers of things, btu I don't want to throw away things that are brand new.  Maybe I can post up on the Exchange board.



That's what I did.  Alot of little things may fit into a shoe box and it could be a package deal.  It is a good way for someone else to try stuff out.


----------



## AllAboutTheHair (Sep 26, 2007)

It's gettin' gone!! When can I go shopping again? Cabinets are looking bare


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm so proud of myself - I have cleared (used-up) 1 and 1/2 shelves of my 4-shelf hair storage unit!

I also realized that I have products that I will never use - so I'm going to give ALL away!


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 26, 2007)

This week I sold some stuff on ebay!

One auction was for 2 bottles of AO conditioner - GPB and White Camellia.  

Another auction was for Aussie Moist conditioner - the discontinued one.  I has a liter bottle with a pump and a 16.9 oz bottle.  I sold them together.

Both of these went fast, too - Within 24 hours of me posting it.  The AO went in just a few hours! 

I have 2 more auctions up  - one for a Matrix lot of Ultra Hydrating Balm and one for a lot of Redken Smooth Down stuff.  The Redken one has a bid and 2 watchers and the Matrix one has 3 watchers.  I am sure someone will take them off my hands.


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 26, 2007)

There is a neighborhood garage sale this weekend?  I wonder if I should try to sell my bottles of 

So Sexy shampoo and conditioner
Kenra Platinum conditioner
Terax Conditioner
etc
etc
etc
etc
etc....


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 27, 2007)

I am almost out of my Dumb Blonde Reconstructor, so I was going to order more.  I went to my PJ closet and realized that I have FOUR (yes four) 16 oz bottles of Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor, 1 liter of the Keraphix, 1 tub of Motions CPR and 2 tubes of SAMY Emergency Repair Conditioner.  All of these are new!


Okay, why was I going to buy more Dumb Blonde Reconstructor?  I seriously have issues.


----------



## sareca (Sep 27, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> I am almost out of my Dumb Blonde Reconstructor, so I was going to order more.  I went to my PJ closet and realized that I have FOUR (yes four) 16 oz bottles of Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor, 1 liter of the Keraphix, 1 tub of Motions CPR and 2 tubes of SAMY Emergency Repair Conditioner.  All of these are new!
> 
> 
> Okay, why was I going to buy more Dumb Blonde Reconstructor?  I seriously have issues.



I've gone shopping in my pantry too.  I only keep the ones I'm using in the bathroom so sometimes I forgot that there's a plastic bin under the bed in the guest room. *shakes head*


----------



## texasqt (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!! KEEP IT UP LADIES!!!
Everyone's doing great and I'm happy to hear about it


----------



## Namilani (Sep 30, 2007)

I am officially joining this challenge now that I don't think it'll kill me to do so!


----------



## BrownBetty (Sep 30, 2007)

Okay, I am having a mini pj crisis.... I bought 2 leave ins (sunsilk purple and pink, I think I like the purple on best).  I got the aveda brilliant conditioner.... I need to slow down before the monster gets hungry again.


----------



## sareca (Oct 10, 2007)

MissVee said:


> Okay, I am having a mini pj crisis.... I bought 2 leave ins (sunsilk purple and pink, I think I like the purple on best).  I got the aveda brilliant conditioner.... I need to slow down before the monster gets hungry again.



I've been bad lately too.  I've been buying a lot of Dom stuff lately. It's been good stuff, but no more. I got enough conditioners to last me the rest of the year I'm otherwise happy with how much product is left in the house.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 11, 2007)

It's going... I've been OK lately, I've even gone into stores and not gotten a thing...it's the online shopping that's more impulsive...my product stash still looks the same...I think I'm  good on products for like a year or two


----------



## texasqt (Oct 12, 2007)

Please to say that I have used up an entire bottle of Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair - won't be buying again because I was using it just to try to get rid of it.  Too much  protein makes my hair brittle and I had to follow it with a moisturizing poo anyway.  Its a good shampoo if you ever overprocess your hair.  I'm setting my sights on Keracare (or CON???) and I already have both of those on hand   A shame, huh?

Well, I also used an entire bottle of Pantene Clarifying Shampoo.  Great shampoo, but like I mentioned before - I'm an almost new Keracare Convert (or CON- do they make a clarifying shampoo)!!! I don't have the 1st Lather on hand so I'm going to purchase it first chance I get 

Hopefully, I won't have to purchase the entire product line of Keracare or CON before I make my final decision for my staples.


(and I still have 2 cabinets full of hair products!!! Ugghhhh!!!!)

I  need to take an inventory again and see if there's anything worth selling or giving away (or taking back to the store and demanding a refund even though I've held on to it past the 90 days return policy! LOL!!!)

Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## NaturaLei (Oct 12, 2007)

*I definitely need to join this challenge.  I have sooo much stuff that I'm embarrased to list them all.*

*I've eliminated all the products with cones and sulfates...that was about 6 items.*

*Also, I just "used up" my Anita Grant Lemon Spongecake Whipped Butter and Creamy Cafe Latte Detangler in the past few days.  Go me!  *

*Now I'm working on my Qhemet Biologics Sidr Tree Butter Balm and Anita Grant Babassu Shampoo Bar.*

*Baby Steps.*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 13, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:


> I used up a tube of Queen Helene Cholesterol Hot Oil Treatment. Still working on my Africa's Best moisturizer and some Nexxus Aloe Rid shampoo.


How did you like the Hot Oil treatment?  I have been eyeballing the Jojoba hot oil treatment


----------



## AllAboutTheHair (Oct 13, 2007)

I purchased Rush Sensories online yesterday and motions after shampoo moisturizing conditioner AND some olive oil 
Thanks for the update oke: to get me back on track


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 28, 2007)

I used up some oils that I had...won't be getting them again. (jason's Beauty Oil)

I gave away some stuff to my friend--Garnier Leave-in treatment and some old BB's hair lotion.

Returned some relaxers that I purchased from Sally's but never used.

It felt so good!


----------



## sareca (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm really happy with my stash right now. It took me a year, but I made it. I've used up, thrown away, or gave away all the stuff I hated. I only have stuff I like left and I think it's fun to "go shopping" in my pantry for something different to try.


----------



## almondjoi85 (Nov 7, 2007)

Almondjoi85 needs to be in on it<<<------ says my wallet!


----------



## texasqt (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats Ladies!!! Keep up the good work!!!

And welcome new challengers! It can be done and your wallet will definitely thank you!!!

Here's my update:
This summer I've been using BB Castor Oil in the jar and loving it but recently I started using a brand new jar of Liv that I've had under the cabinet for some time.  It's been working great on my 9-week post hair.  I don't think I would use it prior to this time but I'm also wondering if my hair is needing something thicker because of the weather change.  I'll be keeping an eye on it and in the meantime... I'm gonna USE IT UP!!!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement TexasCutie! I've really been trying to be good and rational about being a pj. When I see a new thread about some hot new product I just head right to my closet and see if I brought a long time ago and forgot about it...sad thing is I usually do! 

I finally used up some old conditioners  (*APH Olive oil Mayo*)_that I didn't like, I just mix in my Keracare humecto, some castor oils and SAA and they work so well.    I also used up some of my Giovanni Leave-in but I will be getting more because that will always remain a staple.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Nov 12, 2007)

I haven't been in this thread in a while, but since I'm only using conditioner and oil I don't think I have a PJ issue anymore.  Yay!


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Nov 12, 2007)

I've been doing good at this for a minute, even though I find myself still buying new stuff from time to time.  But I do make an effort now to finish up something once I use it, unless it just doesn't work for me.  Being that a thread was just posted about a good CVS sale online, I thought I'd hold off on purchasing anything new for now b/c I still have stuff I'm trying to get rid of.  The sale is tempting, but I really am trying to finish up the stuff I have, so I'm putting everything else on a wish list.


----------



## BrownBetty (Nov 12, 2007)

I am doing very well.  I finished all my fermodyl 619 and replaced it.  I am finishing conditioners and poos.  I feel free.  Even though I did buy oils.... but i needed them.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm doing okay on this challenge. I've used up a couple of things and given away quite a bit. And I've only bought a few new items and replaced staples. I think I'll be free from all excess products in a few months.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 18, 2007)

I haven't checked into this thread in a while, but I suck 

I just bought a new serum today...But the rationale is that it's for my friend (I do her hair every week or two, and she refuses to really get into LHCF and touch her own hair, so I have to get cheaper alternatives, so as to not waste the good stuff on a civilian...)

But STILL the list got LONGER since I last posted...

I suspect that if I start over today, I won't be done until this time next yr...

In the meantime...my hair looks GREAT


----------



## Healthb4Length (Nov 19, 2007)

This weekend I gave my girl a bag full of stuff that I never used or hardly used; Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla leave-in conditioner (it was like scented water for me), some Blended beauty samples (straightening glaze), and some kynk moisturer and a full sized bottle of Nexxus Humectin Shampoo. I felt that was my goodwill...tis the season for giving!


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just used up the following:

Nexxus Humectress
Nexxus Aloe Rid
Nexxus Ensure

I gave away:

HE Hello Hydration
Garnier Sleek & Shine conditioner
6 travel size Garnier Length & Strength conditioner
Deep Brilliance Hydrating shampoo
Pantene Hydrating Curls conditioner

I have placed in a bag for giveaway:

Giovanni Direct leave in
Sunsilk Hydra TLC leave in
Sunsilk Anti Caida leave in
HE Color Me Happy conditioner

I will not be replacing any of these products. Ahhhhh...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 26, 2008)

I was never officially on this challenge, but watched it from the sidelines.  

Well I just threw away an empty bottle of lottabody setting lotion.  I haven't bought any hair products in about a week, and I'm going for at least another month.  The best thing for me is to just stay away from Trade Secret and Aveda. 

Anyone else still on this challenge?


----------



## LABETT (Jan 26, 2008)

I did not buy one hair product this month and this is a first for me.
I am slowly becoming reformed PJ.
I will be shopping in my own little BSS in the future months on replacing staples.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 26, 2008)

LABETT said:


> I did not buy one hair product this month and this is a first for me.
> I am slowly becoming reformed PJ.
> *I will be shopping in my own little BSS in the future months* on replacing staples.


 
Right!  Sometimes I look through my tub of products and go "when did I buy this?!"


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 27, 2008)

I am not on this challenge, but i think I should be. Today I had to fight the PJ demons like nothing. I have a lot of stuff and I kept looking at them thinking "oh I think I should be using that instead of this", every time I read about something, I want to try it. I have not bought anything since November of 07 , so I am doing well (thanks to the fact that the only BSS that carries products I like is 30mins from my house). I want to try using the Keracare line exclusively, but I can't afford it at the moment so I have to use up everything and save for Keracare. I have enough products to last me the whole year ( I think), it will be hard to stay away from the BSS for that long, but I will try.


----------



## aloof one (Jan 27, 2008)

I really have been neglecting this challenge.
It's just too hard. *I've learned to live with my addiction. *I buy about 1-2 products a month. I run out of about 1-2 products a month. Sometimes 3. So I am slowly decreasing the load, but very, very slowly. I have so much stuff I should be ashamed of myself for even thinking I can *fit *another bottle of shampoo or styling products or conditioner into my bathroom.  I managed to end my addiction to facial/beauty products... but it has been replaced with a candle/incense addiction. I guess if I'm not hooked on one thing I'm hooked on another. It used to be clothes, now its hair stuff--- I figure when I find something else I'll get hooked on that too.

Sometimes I think theres gotta be a special spot in hell for PJs... cause I am shameless


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 27, 2008)

al00fone said:


> I really have been neglecting this challenge.
> It's just too hard. *I've learned to live with my addiction. *I buy about 1-2 products a month. I run out of about 1-2 products a month. Sometimes 3. So I am slowly decreasing the load, but very, very slowly. I have so much stuff I should be ashamed of myself for even thinking I can *fit *another bottle of shampoo or styling products or conditioner into my bathroom.  *I managed to end my addiction to facial/beauty products... but it has been replaced with a candle/incense addiction. I guess if I'm not hooked on one thing I'm hooked on another. It used to be clothes, now its hair stuff--- I figure when I find something else I'll get hooked on that too.*
> 
> Sometimes I think theres gotta be a special spot in hell for PJs... cause I am shameless


 
Why IS that?! Once one addiction ends it leads to another, or yet another pops up?  I've gone through body products, nail polishes, makeup, spa services, clothes, shoes and hair product addictions.  I am currently 5 days into a no-buy and it is freeing.  I'm going for 21 days, and then afterwards plan on exercising a whole lot more restraint with future purchases.

The nice thing is, though, I pretty much have everything I could want (or so I think.....)


----------



## Forbidden (Jan 27, 2008)

I've been doing well over the past year since this thread started.  I'm still a work in progress, but I haven't added new products, just restocking my old faithfuls.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 14, 2008)

Threw away a bottle of V05 con.  FINALLY.  I'm glad that crap is gone.  It didn't work for me.  Trying to use up the crap so I can enjoy my staples without guilt.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 14, 2008)

I gave away some Dominican Rinses, Aveda USC, packettes of conditioners, Porosity Control conditioner, and a whole bunch of samples. It feels good to let it go but now I'm eyeing a whole bunch of stuff from Herbal Essence (Pin Straight, Long Term Commitment) it never ends.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Feb 14, 2008)

I've tried to get back on focus (it's starting to work, I think) and start back focusing on using up all of the things that I already have.  Thankfully, I haven't bought anything new recently.  I'm just focusing on using up what I have.  It's kinda hard when I keep reading rave reviews about products like HE's new line (LTR), but I try to stay focused.  I need the discipline.  I've started to use stuff that's just been sitting there, so that's a good start.  Things that I just can't deal with either get given away or go in the trash.  So luckily this time around for me, I just might defeat this inner PJ!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, I haven't been as good with this as I should either. I did put together a box of things to give away:

Biolage Daily Leave In Tonic
Nacidit Olive Oil conditioner
Emergencia
La Bomba treatment
Alopecil Cinnamon & Rosemary Rinse
BioInfusion Olive Oil Moisturizer
2 Nyle Indian shampoos
CHI Keratin Mist
CHI Infra Treatment
CHI Shampoo

I have used up these:

Loreal Mega Moisture conditioner
Rusk Moist conditioner
Silicon Mix leave in
Lacio Lacio (actually just poured it out)
Pantene Hydrating Curls conditioner
Garnier Length & Strength conditioner
PM Super Skinny Treatment

Sooooo...we'll see


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, good job Brownie, that's a lot! 
I'm on a roll, just used up my Aveda cherry almond bark conditioner.  It was a nice con before I got my highlights, but I find it to be too lightweight for me now.  I won't be re-purchasing - will stick with the DR line.  My tub of products is slowly but surely going down!  And I haven't bought anything new in about 4 weeks!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 14, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Why IS that?! *Once one addiction ends it leads to another, or yet another pops up?  I've gone through body products, nail polishes, makeup, spa services, clothes, shoes and hair product addictions*.  I am currently 5 days into a no-buy and it is freeing.  I'm going for 21 days, and then afterwards plan on exercising a whole lot more restraint with future purchases.
> 
> The nice thing is, though, I pretty much have everything I could want (or so I think.....)



The story of my life  I just figure, there are worse things to be addicted too Pass the conditioner please! 

I do have an idea what my next obsession will be though


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 14, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> The story of my life  I just figure, there are worse things to be addicted too Pass the conditioner please!
> 
> *I do have an idea what my next obsession will be though*



Sounds scandalous!  care to share? (I am being nosey, I know!)


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 14, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> Sounds scandalous!  care to share? (I am being nosey, I know!)



Its a little scandalous My next obsession is going to be learning Burlesque dancing...shimmy shakey shake


----------



## CurliDiva (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm slowing using up my products but..........I am still buyinng stuff! 

I think that I will just round my stuff (things that are ok, but I'm not crazy about) and donate all to a women's shelter.

I need a fresh start in 2009 - and there is not way that I can use up all of this before the New Year!


----------



## tgrowe (Nov 5, 2008)

I feel ya. I just started my hair journey in June of this year when I bought UBH products. They were not working well for me so I have since stocked up on sooooo many different items because I am still trying to find what works for my hair. It is so hard. I don't know whether to give a product some time to work or to eliminate it altogether after one or two uses since many times your hair will tell you right off whether a product is working or not. Hmmm.. 
I just some Aussie moist condish. I am slowing find what works but it's hard to not buy something until you use up what you have.


----------

